# Diplomatic Immunity OOC: The Third



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Continued from before.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

As to BS's idea, it is close enough to both DT and SoM that I don't feel like making another one like that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Go us!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As to BS's idea, it is close enough to both DT and SoM that I don't feel like making another one like that.



It’s not needed as much cause you don’t have so many pure character/fluff questions and it’s always your choice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Go us!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It’s not needed as much cause you don’t have so many pure character/fluff questions and it’s always your choice.



 Oh, I meant your game suggestion, not the extra OOC Thread one


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh I countered your email with one of my own...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I meant your game suggestion, not the extra OOC Thread one



I don’t see DT ever getting to a Spelljamming vessel…  SoM I haven’t been paying attention to but I did notice that they’re very few people who knew each other before the game started and my suggestion was a friends/companions already game.  A close knit crew of pirates or what not.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don’t see DT ever getting to a Spelljamming vessel…  SoM I haven’t been paying attention to but I did notice that they’re very few people who knew each other before the game started and my suggestion was a friends/companions already game.  A close knit crew of pirates or what not.



 Oh it will.  How else are they going to get to the 'place' that Molpe saw in the 'thing'.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh it will.  How else are they going to get to the 'place' that Molpe saw in the 'thing'.



 Good point, I guess I just don’t see Molpe getting on a Spelljamming vessel headed for anywhere other than Amaranthia anytime soon...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good point, I guess I just don’t see Molpe getting on a Spelljamming vessel headed for anywhere other than Amaranthia anytime soon...



 SBLOCK?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> SBLOCK?



 Oh...  Yeah I was wondering why I had one just laying here next to my desk...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Well now I'm caught up on the threads I can't post in, I'll go where I'm wanted.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well now I'm caught up on the threads I can't post in, I'll go where I'm wanted.



 you do that! 

Kallithyia got a very naked man in her bed and just kicked someone out of theirs…


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm here and have this thread marked.  Thanks Rystil - for starting a new one.  

Since we always post for different games in these threads, I will too.  

 - DT seems extremely slow.  I think we may have some issues there or something.  I'm surprised that someone hasn't gotten Molpe after class and we move this thing forward.  

 - I should only be a few posts in SoM then we can probably move time forward there as well.

 - I'm still waiting on DI and VP, but that's fine

 - Even though Rystil said no, BS, I liked the idea of a group of friends that had been together for years running a ship in a spelljamming environment.  As long as it wasn't called 'The Love Boat' 

Rystil - are Thrugan and Krug lost or something?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> - DT seems extremely slow.  I think we may have some issues there or something.  I'm surprised that someone hasn't gotten Molpe after class and we move this thing forward.




I agree, DT is in trouble and danger of dying...  It's been a Molpe and Zyk driving that game for sometime and now they cannot.

Just some notes:

Molpe isn't leaving her class till it’s done.  (She's there for an important reason in her mind.)

Second, everything she knows is in those notes (she did after all write like 15 pages worth after all  ) but if your lost maybe it would be best for some OOC Q&A to get you in the right direction.  

Thrid, truth be told...  It's been so long since I looked at that game that the bigger mysteries are lost on me now...     (The only one left is what to do with Molpe...)



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> - Even though Rystil said no, BS, I liked the idea of a group of friends that had been together for years running a ship in a Spelljamming environment.  As long as it wasn't called 'The Love Boat'




Hey, a boat full of nymphs! (I'm calling the swashbuckler class!)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> you do that!
> 
> Kallithyia got a very naked man in her bed and just kicked someone out of theirs…




Very naked??  Did you take his dignity as well or something?  

If that was Aspasia you woke up, you were lucky she was there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Very naked??  Did you take his dignity as well or something?




I don't know...  He hasn't woken back up yet…   



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> If that was Aspasia you woke up, you were lucky she was there.




Oh, I see. :

I bet the poor girl just wants to sleep right about now!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't know...  He hasn't woken back up yet…




I bet he's going to wonder why he's naked, considering the warning they were given.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, I see. :
> 
> I bet the poor girl just wants to sleep right about now!




Well it wasn't exactly that, at least not at that time , just that she was invited to stay in Tiberius' cabin. It would have been interesting for Kallithyia to find her then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

These are good issues, so let's see if I can address them.



> - DT seems extremely slow. I think we may have some issues there or something. I'm surprised that someone hasn't gotten Molpe after class and we move this thing forward.



Molpe's class had just started, and you guys should be able to get some good conversation in before it is over.  If you were actually waiting for her to say anything, someone can post that you guys wait 90 minutes and I'll have Abdiel bring her.



> - I should only be a few posts in SoM then we can probably move time forward there as well.



Yup, SoM seems nearly ready to go to the next day 



> - I'm still waiting on DI and VP, but that's fine



Ya, those preface/prelude threads may be a little while in DI, and I don't want to start VP until I finish this stretch of lots of work.



> - Even though Rystil said no, BS, I liked the idea of a group of friends that had been together for years running a ship in a spelljamming environment. As long as it wasn't called 'The Love Boat'



The trouble there is the price of owning a spelljamming ship.  Also, I kinda don't want to start another game with the exploration theme in that same setting when there are already two.  Maybe if they were pirates or something instead 



> Rystil - are Thrugan and Krug lost or something?




They are waiting for their time spike to die down, unfortunately.  I could have thrown a gratuitous random attack against them to give them something to do, but I didn't roll one, so I thought that wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I bet he's going to wonder why he's naked, considering the warning they were given.




Yeah, I'm sure it's going to cross his mind...  



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it wasn't exactly that, at least not at that time , just that she was invited to stay in Tiberius' cabin. It would have been interesting for Kallithyia to find her then.




Now isn't she just a popular girl…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe if they were pirates or something instead




I suggested that actually...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Now isn't she just a popular girl…




Indeed she is, and Tiberius is learning a lot...though it all started on her instigation after he went to have his bruises checked.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Indeed she is, and Tiberius is learning a lot...though it all started on her instigation after he went to have his bruises checked.



I see, just blame the girl, huh?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I see, just blame the girl, huh?




When she starts it certainly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> When she starts it certainly.



 Well she is a smooth talker but not smooth enough for Kallithyia's desires.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The trouble there is the price of owning a spelljamming ship.  Also, I kinda don't want to start another game with the exploration theme in that same setting when there are already two.  Maybe if they were pirates or something instead




Yay, pirates! Coincidentally I've got a character in a ship game at the moment...I don't _think_ we're pirates, could be smugglers though.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well she is a smooth talker but not smooth enough for Kallithyia's desires.




Does Kallithyia have designs on Catullus, if so I think they're doomed to failure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Does Kallithyia have designs on Catullus, if so I think they're doomed to failure.



 Actually, I was saying that Aspasia isn’t smooth enough to shag Kallithyia.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually, I was saying that Aspasia isn’t smooth enough to shag Kallithyia.




Well according to what I know she wouldn't try anyway.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well according to what I know she wouldn't try anyway.



 Who? Aspasia or Kallithyia?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Who? Aspasia or Kallithyia?




Aspasia of course. Tiberius did interview her as a possible guard and brought an innocent comment up which was misconstrued...it did give him a little insight though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Aspasia of course. Tiberius did interview her as a possible guard and brought an innocent comment up which was misconstrued...it did give him a little insight though.



Oh, really?  Well that is interesting…  I’ll keep it in mind.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok, that was a long time coming... and was theripudic...


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> These are good issues, so let's see if I can address them.



Thanks!!


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Molpe's class had just started, and you guys should be able to get some good conversation in before it is over.  If you were actually waiting for her to say anything, someone can post that you guys wait 90 minutes and I'll have Abdiel bring her.



I tried a couple times for conversation, but the posts are pretty slow between members.  I'll try again before I go ta sleep tonite! 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, SoM seems nearly ready to go to the next day



Probably one or two more posts . . . unless I get orders 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, those preface/prelude threads may be a little while in DI, and I don't want to start VP until I finish this stretch of lots of work.



No worries, I'm not rushing ya - all in good time 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The trouble there is the price of owning a spelljamming ship.  Also, I kinda don't want to start another game with the exploration theme in that same setting when there are already two.  Maybe if they were pirates or something instead



Pirates might work - what about something like bounty hunters (Cowboy Bepop) or a Firefly type crew.  That would be cool for either.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They are waiting for their time spike to die down, unfortunately.  I could have thrown a gratuitous random attack against them to give them something to do, but I didn't roll one, so I thought that wouldn't be fair.



Okay, show the women talk to us them or something.  I'm certain it would be interesting having two gruff dwarves having to entertain or appease that many women!     

Keia


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

I could go for Cowboy Bebop/Firefly type of spelljamming thing...

Obviously, not a nymph, but I could have fun with that.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I could go for Cowboy Bebop/Firefly type of spelljamming thing...
> 
> Obviously, not a nymph, but I could have fun with that.




Firefly-like would work for me...freelancers, they're far worse than pirates.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Figures, I show up, and RA leaves 

I showered today, realy!

I've got a pirates one, so freelance or bounty-hunters is better, freelance can be fun.  Not sure what kind of character I'd be interested in playing though.  Probably have to browse through them and see who else is playing what.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

I want to play something scumy but charming...


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I want to play something scumy but charming...



A witty janitor?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I want to play something scumy but charming...




Perhaps a sewer worker in a tuxedo?


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

> I want to play something scumy but charming...



A sexy female mud wrestler?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> A sexy female mud wrestler?



 Oh!  How very Rumble Rose like but no…  Not that.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> A sexy female mud wrestler?




It always come back to a nymph for BS.


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh!  How very Rumble Rose like but no…  Not that.



I tried, nite all!     

Keia


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> A sexy female mud wrestler?



Yes, that's it, we're a freelance spelljamming mudwrestling team!    

I wouldn't mind being a helmsman of some kind... working on exactly what, how, and who, though oddly a Dragonlord is calling to me...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I tried, nite all!
> 
> Keia




Goodnight Keia.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> It always come back to a nymph for BS.



Women are not scummy, and surely not a nymph, there sluttish… 

I really have no idea of class...  Maybe the captain if we're doing something illegal.  (I'm hoping he will be the face and a ladies man, of course.  )


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

BS, can you do me a favor?  Ozmar has gone missing from 3 games I'm in, I've seen him pop in 2-3 times in the past month or two.  Do you know if he's managed to post?

I've been trying to drop him an e-mail, but he's preventing it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Sure, but tell me of that solo game while I do my magic... 

Damn!  It was unleashed who tempted you with one...  not the other way around...  I guess your no good to me.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

OK, the few classes I saw interesting... Spellguardian, Spellsword, Spellhunter, and Eldrich Infiltrator, and as I mentioned earlier, Dragonlord.  I could even go Arcanist if it fits and the others fit well.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure, but tell me of that solo game while I do my magic...
> 
> Damn!  It was unleashed who tempted you with one...  not the other way around...  I guess your no good to me.



*shows a bit of leg gm notes*

How's that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Ozmar Update: (First that's a really creepy avatar) Okay he's been real active in a game called "The Peacemakers" but his last post was 26 Oct 05…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> How's that?




Not enough to get me to email him for you...  

(Though, if you write it and forward it to me I will send it.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, that was a long time coming... and was theripudic...



 I thought you said Aquatica was having trouble because she posted text for the NPCs


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ozmar Update: (First that's a really creepy avatar) Okay he's been real active in a game called "The Peacemakers" but his last post was 26 Oct 05…






			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not enough to get me to email him for you...
> 
> (Though, if you write it and forward it to me I will send it.)



Sending


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I thought you said Aquatica was having trouble because she posted text for the NPCs



Sorry, like I said, if I went too far, I can revise it, but it just fit too much...

Edit: Of course, since she's badly ill, I haven't seen either lately   I did get an e-mail responce from one of them though.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Women are not scummy, and surely not a nymph, there sluttish…
> 
> I really have no idea of class...  Maybe the captain if we're doing something illegal.  (I'm hoping he will be the face and a ladies man, of course.  )




Hey, that's my gig...ladies man that is.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hey, that's my gig...ladies man that is.



 Yeah, but I'm tried of being the lady so shove off, matey.  Or I’ll make you swab the forecastle!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure, but tell me of that solo game while I do my magic...
> 
> Damn!  It was unleashed who tempted you with one...  not the other way around...  I guess your no good to me.




Well let me just put your mind at ease, I asked Bront what he'd like to do in a solo game, he listed some stuff, I said I'd consider it, and nothing has happened since.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hey, that's my gig...ladies man that is.



Be a dolathi, you can be a... well... anything's anyotherthing...  like Kirkesh


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I'm tried of being the lady so shove off, matey.  Or I’ll make you swab the forecastle!




Mutiny it is then captain dead husk floating in wildspace.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OK, the few classes I saw interesting... Spellguardian, Spellsword, Spellhunter, and Eldrich Infiltrator, and as I mentioned earlier, Dragonlord.  I could even go Arcanist if it fits and the others fit well.




Of course it would help to get Rystil's approval of the game before you run off and work everything out.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Of course it would help to get Rystil's approval of the game before you run off and work everything out.



Of course   I'm just mentioning what I'd like to do as a potential helmsman if we did it.  I love pilots, but already doing a captian, so was thinking something different.  Might double as a shipwright, or something, depending on the mood.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well let me just put your mind at ease, I asked Bront what he'd like to do in a solo game, he listed some stuff, I said I'd consider it, and nothing has happened since.



That’s cause his ideas pale in comparisons to my own…  (Laughs evilly) but you don’t know this because you haven’t asked me!!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Okay quick question.  Pick which feat is most useful right now.

Improved Trip, Combat Reflexes, or Dodge.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That’s cause his ideas pale in comparisons to my own…  (Laughs evilly) but you don’t know this because you haven’t asked me!!!!




Well it all came about becasue Bront commented that if I wanted to get my posts up I could run a solo game for him. This was after I agreed to end my SoM prologue. So don't look at me like that, it's your fault that you haven't asked.  

Anyway I decided a solo game wasn't in the cards, so I started working on a normal game, but that's stalled in concept for now...you never know though it might eventuate eventually.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Anyway I decided a solo game wasn't in the cards, so I started working on a normal game, but that's stalled in concept for now...



Slacker...


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay quick question.  Pick which feat is most useful right now.
> 
> Improved Trip, Combat Reflexes, or Dodge.



Depends.

I like combat reflexes for characters that use reach weapons, otherwise I don't see a lot of AoOs.

Improved Trip is good if you've got a high strength and tend to fight humanoids of your size or smaller.

Dodge is usefull to get Mobility and other feats, and is occasionaly usefull for the AC.

So, yes


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Depends.[




Actually all of these feats are required for a feat I'm looking for down the road with Kalli at level 6 so its more of a matter of getting the best one right now. 

BTW, email sent! (You owe me! 8) )


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay quick question.  Pick which feat is most useful right now.
> 
> Improved Trip, Combat Reflexes, or Dodge.




Depends on the situation...unleashed at his helpful best again.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Slacker...




...and the game you're running that I'm playing in is starting when?


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually all of these feats are required for a feat I'm looking for down the road with Kalli at level 6 so its more of a matter of getting the best one right now.
> 
> BTW, email sent! (You owe me! 8) )



Well, I told you the circumstances when they're most usefull.  Dodge or Trip is probably better.  I like trip if you have a trip weapon and high strength.  Of course, you use unarmed, so the weapon's not an issue I guess. 

Well, I wrote a background for you, so we're probably even 

BTW, is RA taunting me by commenting on my post without replying?  (BS, you might get a kick out of it given you were reading her thread earlier).  Of course, they could be making out now for all I know...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Okay one last question…

How useful would this feat be?



> FORCE OF PERSONALITY
> 
> You have cultivated an unshakable belief in your self-worth. Your sense of self and purpose are so strong that they bolster your willpower.
> 
> ...




Is that pretty much every Will save type there is or not?  (Unleashed...  I think this post tells you where my DMing skills are.  )

Bront, I'm still on the first novel... I mean thread.   (But thanks for the warning)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Of course   I'm just mentioning what I'd like to do as a potential helmsman if we did it.  I love pilots, but already doing a captian, so was thinking something different.  Might double as a shipwright, or something, depending on the mood.




So that leaves me the gun-toting maniac, the companion, 1st mate, doctor, or escaped lunatic/test subject.  

I've currently got a 2nd mate/ships mage position.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, is RA taunting me by commenting on my post without replying?  (BS, you might get a kick out of it given you were reading her thread earlier).  Of course, they could be making out now for all I know...




That's right Rystil's off playing the NPCs by himself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, I told you the circumstances when they're most usefull.  Dodge or Trip is probably better.  I like trip if you have a trip weapon and high strength.  Of course, you use unarmed, so the weapon's not an issue I guess.




Oh wow, you can’t trip with a weapon in your hands and you don’t provoke an AoA if you use a flail for this purpose and don’t have the improved trip feat?  Wow… you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's right Rystil's off playing the NPCs by himself.



You shouldn’t laugh…  His lack of posting has me considering bed…  Which means little to no progress for you tonight.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh wow, you can’t trip with a weapon in your hands and you don’t provoke an AoA if you use a flail for this purpose and don’t have the improved trip feat?  Wow… you learn something new everyday.



No, you can trip with any weapon but if you fail, you can be tripped, while with a trip weapon, you can drop the weapon.

A trip provokes an AoO if you don't have the feat.  The weapon doesn't make any differens in this case.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You shouldn’t laugh…  His lack of posting has me considering bed…  Which means little to no progress for you tonight.



I'm not going to be up too much longer, depends on the GF, but I'm mostly just interested in resolving the personal conflict in the house... or at least toaning it down a bit...

We'll see if this works.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> A trip provokes an AoO if you don't have the feat.  The weapon doesn't make any differens in this case.



 So Kallithyia could still hold her great sword and try to trip someone?  (and if she fails she could be tripped sword in all?)

If so that’s what I thought happened.  (Minus the no AoO with a weapon that gives a bonus to a trip attack.)


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So Kallithyia could still hold her great sword and try to trip someone?  (and if she fails she could be tripped sword in all?)
> 
> If so that’s what I thought happened.  (Minus the no AoO with a weapon that gives a bonus to a trip attack.)



Yes.

And Suuuuree... 

And only weapon that actualy gives you a bonus to trip is the Spiked Chain.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> And only weapon that actualy gives you a bonus to trip is the Spiked Chain.




Disarm/trip same thing…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Nighty Night all.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You shouldn’t laugh…  His lack of posting has me considering bed…  Which means little to no progress for you tonight.




Well I wasn't expecting any progress today in DI (I've had plenty to do in several other games though), considering he said he was going to finish his assignment today. 

Guess it's taking a little longer than he thought though.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nighty Night all.




Goodnight BS.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't expecting any progress today in DI (I've had plenty to do in several other games though), considering he said he was going to finish his assignment today.
> 
> Guess it's taking a little longer than he thought though.



 Nope, this is exactly how long I thought it would take


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, this is exactly how long I thought it would take



Hey, get your work done.  Don't hurry on my account.  

I assume I didn't go to far with Louteah and Zythryd in my post since you didn't tell me to change it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, get your work done.  Don't hurry on my account.
> 
> I assume I didn't go to far with Louteah and Zythryd in my post since you didn't tell me to change it?



 That's right--you're fine 

I just need to gather a bit more data and then make graphs.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, this is exactly how long I thought it would take




Well as long as all is going to plan, that's good.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well as long as all is going to plan, that's good.



 The prof e-mailed the class today saying that the project was turning out harder than expected.  They're lessening the penalty for handing it in late because 90% of the class won't be done in time.  I will, fortunately


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The prof e-mailed the class today saying that the project was turning out harder than expected.  They're lessening the penalty for handing it in late because 90% of the class won't be done in time.  I will, fortunately




I guess some are struggling with the coding.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I guess some are struggling with the coding.



Why?  Just because it was done poorly when given to them... 

That's good new RA, always nice to be done before it's needed instead of having to do it durring the class (like I did with my 10 page paper I turned in for my English class.  Fortunately it was a 4 hour class.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Why?  Just because it was done poorly when given to them...
> 
> That's good new RA, always nice to be done before it's needed instead of having to do it durring the class (like I did with my 10 page paper I turned in for my English class.  Fortunately it was a 4 hour class.)



 That reminds me of when I was in middle school and did a science take-home test the period before it was due in French class.  Of course, I was locked out of the school with the test in my locker over the weekend, so it wasn't like I could have done it when I was supposed to


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That reminds me of when I was in middle school and did a science take-home test the period before it was due in French class.  Of course, I was locked out of the school with the test in my locker over the weekend, so it wasn't like I could have done it when I was supposed to



Bah, locks shouldn't stop you


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, locks shouldn't stop you



 Bah


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That reminds me of when I was in middle school and did a science take-home test the period before it was due in French class.  Of course, I was locked out of the school with the test in my locker over the weekend, so it wasn't like I could have done it when I was supposed to




I feel so tame, all of my stuff was in long before it was due.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

You know, that was about as ambigious an answer as you could have made RA 

I like it


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks like bed time for me in a bit (Probably lurking for another 5 at most).  Night 

Been an... odd day.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Goodnight Bront.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

Okey dokey.  I'm now completely done.  Of course, I have another assignment due Thursday that I haven't been able to start.  Hopefully it's easy (it usually is for the class in question).


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey.  I'm now completely done.  Of course, I have another assignment due Thursday that I haven't been able to start.  Hopefully it's easy (it usually is for the class in question).



Wow, I figured you'd gone to bed (I woke up, and figured I'd stay up just a bit)

BTW, I invite you to look at the last Deep Calling posts for Auqatica by me and by her (last 3 in her section are good), and you'll understand my posting for others/assuming a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, I figured you'd gone to bed (I woke up, and figured I'd stay up just a bit)
> 
> BTW, I invite you to look at the last Deep Calling posts for Auqatica by me and by her (last 3 in her section are good), and you'll understand my posting for others/assuming a bit.



 It's okay.  I believe you


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's okay.  I believe you



It was just particularly frustrating, mostly because the guy that was coming to save her from drowning coming from shore turned into a Shaugrin coming from underneath her


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

RA: You are way too good at having people who could be doing things for multiple reasons, did you know that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA: You are way too good at having people who could be doing things for multiple reasons, did you know that?



 Yes, I did.  It's my specialty


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, I did.  It's my specialty



 “I’m ready for my close up, Mister DeVille!” (And good morning too!)


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, I did.  It's my specialty



It's evil (yet fun)


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

BTW, BS, on a side note, learning Improved Trip will make Combat Reflexes potentialy more usefull, giving you more chances at AoOs from foes standing up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's evil (yet fun)



 Evil is often fun


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Evil is often fun



 Very true.   You should run an evil spelljamming game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, BS, on a side note, learning Improved Trip will make Combat Reflexes potentialy more usefull, giving you more chances at AoOs from foes standing up.



Very true and both of them are centrally on my list of feats I want for her.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very true and both of them are centrally on my list of feats I want for her.



Well, if one feat only works better if you have another feat, you take the other feat first.  AKA, I'd suggest Improved Trip and then Combat Reflexes.


RA: You working on the other project I assume?  How'd the first one go?

Edit: Or, perhaps not


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, if one feat only works better if you have another feat, you take the other feat first.  AKA, I'd suggest Improved Trip and then Combat Reflexes.
> 
> 
> RA: You working on the other project I assume?  How'd the first one go?
> ...



 I'm going to do the other project in the morning, actually.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to do the other project in the morning, actually.



Cool 

I didn't know if you just showed up or not, I answered the other things first, and then moved on from there.

Yeah! Murder is the Pits is finishing up   Vanitri is rich   (He'll take home almost 3000 gold, plus some loot)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

> Yeah! Murder is the Pits is finishing up  Vanitri is rich  (He'll take home almost 3000 gold, plus some loot)




Wow, that's a lot of gold!  Zaeryl wanted gold, but LPNN is lots of danger with very little pay


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a lot of gold!  Zaeryl wanted gold, but LPNN is lots of danger with very little pay



Yeah, Festival is little danger little pay at least.  (And it's more pay than LPNN).  Maybe when we loot the alchemist 

He won it gambling on the matches.  The last match, he bet the long shot as well as a few other bets, and that netted him almost 1000 in and of itself with little risk (assuming that the party wasn't TPKed, in which case the gold was worthless anyway).  It's actualy closer to 2500, forgot the 1920 I won included the initial bet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, Festival is little danger little pay at least.  (And it's more pay than LPNN).  Maybe when we loot the alchemist
> 
> He won it gambling on the matches.  The last match, he bet the long shot as well as a few other bets, and that netted him almost 1000 in and of itself with little risk (assuming that the party wasn't TPKed, in which case the gold was worthless anyway).  It's actualy closer to 2500, forgot the 1920 I won included the initial bet.



 Yup, and then there's Immortality Awakens, which is high danger but high pay in the end.  I'm surprised that nobody thought it strange that those huge bags were full of copper


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, and then there's Immortality Awakens, which is high danger but high pay in the end.  I'm surprised that nobody thought it strange that those huge bags were full of copper



Well, they said they were poor, and the mayor didn't seem upset by it, so Cade is just assuming their poor.

He's still distracted by Laynee and his conversation with Jiigral


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, they said they were poor, and the mayor didn't seem upset by it, so Cade is just assuming their poor.
> 
> He's still distracted by Laynee and his conversation with Jiigral



 Ah, okay.   5000 copper -> 50 gold, but that is a lot to a farmer.  That could be another horse.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, okay.   5000 copper -> 50 gold, but that is a lot to a farmer.  That could be another horse.



Exactly, hense my lack of worry 

Be back in about 15


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

We'll I'm here, not that there's anything to do...posted for all my other games this morning.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> We'll I'm here, not that there's anything to do...posted for all my other games this morning.



 Well, SoM is very close to finishing off the day, so that much is good


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, SoM is very close to finishing off the day, so that much is good



Cool


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, SoM is very close to finishing off the day, so that much is good




Yes that's good to hear , but I've got so much more to do in DI.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

"I'm Sailing!"  (No, you can't tie Vasha to the mast)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I'm Sailing!"  (No, you can't tie Vasha to the mast)



 Why not?


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why not?



Well, that goes with BS's question about S&M Nymphs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, that goes with BS's question about S&M Nymphs.



 Oh, I see


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see



Sorry to disapoint you.  I'm sure that was the entire purpose of the adventure, to get Vasha to say that  (Or to tie her up)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry to disapoint you.  I'm sure that was the entire purpose of the adventure, to get Vasha to say that  (Or to tie her up)



 To get her to say what?


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> To get her to say what?



"I'm Sailing!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

All alone again...   Poor Vasha.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> All alone again...   Poor Vasha.



 It is Destiny.  And Destiny has tears :\


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is Destiny.  And Destiny has tears :\



Boo, Hiss... bad pun 

Well, now it's time to look up Bertram   Maybe stop at a Bathhouse


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Almost two out of seven gone now (two hours to go), and only Bront has replied. It started as a joke that it may be a week, but that's starting to look like it might actually be optimistic.




Well four of seven gone, but as you've said we're nearing resolution (I shall continue to beat this horse until it dies or wins  ). So are you just going to assume Gaius goes to bed at some point, as I believe he's still wandering around the deck?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well four of seven gone, but as you've said we're nearing resolution (I shall continue to beat this horse until it dies or wins  ). So are you just going to assume Gaius goes to bed at some point, as I believe he's still wandering around the deck?



 It's possible.  We'll see if he decides to talk to Diedrik, who's also on deck.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's possible.  We'll see if he decides to talk to Diedrik, who's also on deck.



I think that's all we're waiting on.

And if he's gone for a week, just assume he didn't   As I said before, he's been absent a lot of late, and the 2 games of his I'm in have ground to a halt.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's possible.  We'll see if he decides to talk to Diedrik, who's also on deck.




Noooo...I thought you said we were near ending the day.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

RA, any chance Vasha has heard of the Bathhouse on Eldiz?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA, any chance Vasha has heard of the Bathhouse on Eldiz?




While you're at it you might as well ask about the Praetorian ones.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA, any chance Vasha has heard of the Bathhouse on Eldiz?



 Has she been to Eldiz?


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Has she been to Eldiz?



Probably last time she fled Arris.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Probably last time she fled Arris.



 In the IC Thread it says she hasn't, though


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In the IC Thread it says she hasn't, though



Oops, well, perhaps she just didn't remember it, maybe it will come back to her 

No big deal either way.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oops, well, perhaps she just didn't remember it, maybe it will come back to her
> 
> No big deal either way.



 She probably doesn't know of one, I'd guess.  If she even was in Eldiz before, she doesn't even remember that, and specific locations are probably highly unlikely from such a short stay so long ago.  I mean, I know that when I was like four I visited California, but I don't remember any places we saw from that trip.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Yup, no problem.  She was older than 4, but it was a bit traumatic.  Maybe she'll remember if she finds it, but other than that...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, no problem.  She was older than 4, but it was a bit traumatic.  Maybe she'll remember if she finds it, but other than that...



 Yup, but since she doesn't even remember being in Eldiz, she probably won't remember any locations, even if she has been here, until she is reminded again.  (Definitively, has she?)


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

I would think so.  Seems like one of the logical places Ashana would stop if she were on the run.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I would think so.  Seems like one of the logical places Ashana would stop if she were on the run.



 Maybe...but it's also a place where they might be more likely to look for her / find her.  It would be safer to head to a small trading outpost and hop ships from outpost to outpost until she finds one heading to Amaranthia.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

That makes sense, though Ashana has most definately been there. (She'd traveled a bit, hense her willingness to leave Amaranthia when she did.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That makes sense, though Ashana has most definately been there. (She'd traveled a bit, hense her willingness to leave Amaranthia when she did.



 Okey dokey.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Night   Off to watch a movie before I head to bed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Night   Off to watch a movie before I head to bed.



 Night then.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok, got all the Living Super stuff done, bout time to realy call it a night this time 

Well, once I send this e-mail... and maybe post once more...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, got all the Living Super stuff done, bout time to realy call it a night this time
> 
> Well, once I send this e-mail... and maybe post once more...



 Okey dokey.  G'night Bront.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey.  G'night Bront.



Night 

Cliff hanger to see how badly I scare Karya


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, if one feat only works better if you have another feat, you take the other feat first.  AKA, I'd suggest Improved Trip and then Combat Reflexes.




Yeah, that's what I ended up doing but thanks for the help. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Edit: Or, perhaps not




No, RA, was just waiting for me to go to bed before he came online...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 9, 2005)

Unleashed said:
			
		

> Almost two out of seven gone now (two hours to go), and only Bront has replied. It started as a joke that it may be a week, but that's starting to look like it might actually be optimistic.




You will always be optimistic about time because you’re a daily poster and feel guilt if you don't post at least twice a day.  While some are happy posting whenever... 

I’ve also noticed that RA always estimates on the short side of things too…  

I am trying to hurry through this.  I even suggested to RA we just skip 9 days of pure boredom and get to the important stuff…


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, RA, was just waiting for me to go to bed before he came online...



Darn, RA, he figured us out!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Darn, RA, he figured us out!



 Damn straight I did!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You will always be optimistic about time because you’re a daily poster and feel guilt if you don't post at least twice a day.  While some are happy posting whenever...
> 
> I’ve also noticed that RA always estimates on the short side of things too…
> 
> I am trying to hurry through this.  I even suggested to RA we just skip 9 days of pure boredom and get to the important stuff…




Well I imagine we'll be able to skip the majority of the trip, unless Rystil has something planned, but Tiberius has a few things to do yet (and I thought I'd have nothing to do  ).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I imagine we'll be able to skip the majority of the trip, unless Rystil has something planned, but Tiberius has a few things to do yet (and I thought I'd have nothing to do  ).



 Yes, but does Aspasia really count?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, but does Aspasia really count?




Not really, we could skip Aspasia, but that wasn't what I was talking about.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 9, 2005)

Unleashed said:
			
		

> Not really, we could skip Aspasia, but that wasn't what I was talking about.



No, no, we cannot skip her!   If Tiberius has real things to do I have a feeling Kalli will be spending a lot of time with her.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, no, we cannot skip her!   If Tiberius has real things to do I have a feeling Kalli will be spending a lot of time with her.




Surprisingly Tiberius does have things to do, Rystil knows exactly how to rope me in , and I said I wouldn't have much to do and wouldn't take over the thread.  

I thought Kallithyia was spending time with Lavinia. 

No need to be greedy with Aspasia's time though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

> Rystil knows exactly how to rope me in




I do?  Cool!  How did I do it?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I do?  Cool!  How did I do it?




I'm not going to tell you that, I don't want to make it too easy for you in future.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm not going to tell you that, I don't want to make it too easy for you in future.



 You don't like being roped in?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You don't like being roped in?




I don't mind at all, but I just want to make sure it's a challenge for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I don't mind at all, but I just want to make sure it's a challenge for you.



 Because, of course, making it a challenge is more important than improving my GMing skills?  Seriously, if anybody thinks I am doing something right (or wrong), I really like to know.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because, of course, making it a challenge is more important than improving my GMing skills?  Seriously, if anybody thinks I am doing something right (or wrong), I really like to know.




Well let's just say that if I'd gone with my original persona for Tiberius, he wouldn't be too concerned about Calpurnia now would he (his most recent roping in by my estimation). So far you've managed to pull me in every time, due to following how the character is being played, not much I can say to improve that. It's also one of the reasons I'll play in any game you run given the chance.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

That would be about right, BS goes off just before you post for him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well let's just say that if I'd gone with my original persona for Tiberius, he wouldn't be too concerned about Calpurnia now would he (his most recent roping in by my estimation). So far you've managed to pull me in every time, due to following how the character is being played, not much I can say to improve that. It's also one of the reasons I'll play in any game you run given the chance.



 Yay, I can follow how characters are being played!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay, I can follow how characters are being played!




Well you can certainly read my current characters at least. I guess we'll see how you'll go with the Lacerta Shaman as he/it should be quite different.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That would be about right, BS goes off just before you post for him.



Yeah, isn’t it great?  I’m back now but he’s gone…  

RA, I think you do a very wonderful job as GM...  I just don't always follow your lead.  

Molpe: With her I really got roped in for thousands of IC posts but I've recently lost it... I also don’t think its recoverable.  (As you pointed out with Kalli they are a very long-lived race and I don’t see why she doesn’t just go home after the convocation and raise her two children.)

Kalli: With her I've felt it but she ran head first into a brick wall and is still woozy from it.    (Don’t worry I just haven’t found my stride with her but I believe I can feel it close.)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, isn’t it great?  I’m back now but he’s gone…
> 
> RA, I think you do a very wonderful job as GM...  I just don't always follow your lead.




And now BS is away again...  

I guess it does help that I've followed where I've been led...mostly, but then it's all felt very natural in a character development sense for my characters to go there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> And now BS is away again...




But now we are all here, yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> I guess it does help that I've followed where I've been led...mostly, but then it's all felt very natural in a character development sense for my characters to go there.



Oh, Molpe curious and friendly fell for the man who met her at the docks only to later find out that he was only using her to carry a jewel…  Oops.   (Not that I'm blaming RA!  It was some of the most fun I've ever had in a game before.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> But now we are all here, yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, Molpe curious and friendly fell for the man who met her at the docks only to later find out that he was only using her to carry a jewel…  Oops.   (Not that I'm blaming RA!  It was some of the most fun I've ever had in a game before.  )



 Well, that's the trouble with people you meet on the streets...Anyway, I told you the baby stuff was over the top a few times, but I wasn't going to stop you OOC...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, Molpe curious and friendly fell for the man who met her at the docks only to later find out that he was only using her to carry a jewel…  Oops.   (Not that I'm blaming RA!  It was some of the most fun I've ever had in a game before.  )




I haven't had a character used in that way yet, but I'm waiting for it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I haven't had a character used in that way yet, but I'm waiting for it.



 Third character's a charm, eh?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, that's the trouble with people you meet on the streets...Anyway, I told you the baby stuff was over the top a few times, but I wasn't going to stop you OOC...



That is true RA.   but you know me well enough to know that OOC knowledge never affects my character’s actions. 

Edit: I did have a character comment suicide because a new player was playing her love interest and changed the love interest considerable…  (Personality wise first and foremost)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Third character's a charm, eh?




Not at all, I'm waiting for it to happen to any character. Just because you haven't done it yet or have but I don't know about it, doesn't mean it won't happen/reveal itself later on.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That is true RA.   but you know me well enough to know that OOC knowledge never affects my character’s actions.
> 
> Edit: I did have a character comment suicide because a new player was playing her love interest and changed the love interest considerable…  (Personality wise first and foremost)



 That was uncalled for.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That was uncalled for.



  Sorry, didn’t mean to upset you…  

I’ll just call it a night early.

Later all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn’t mean to upset you…
> 
> I’ll just call it a night early.
> 
> Later all.



 It's not that it upset me; it was just rude.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

So Rystil/BS did you guys manage to cover any decent amount of time today?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So Rystil/BS did you guys manage to cover any decent amount of time today?



 Nope, just a bit of chat, unfortunately.  I think maybe next time we will, though


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because, of course, making it a challenge is more important than improving my GMing skills?  Seriously, if anybody thinks I am doing something right (or wrong), I really like to know.



I always give you feedback/heckle you 

BTW, I figure a few short summary posts with a bit on the end work better than either one long wrapup, or a simple summary.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I always give you feedback/heckle you
> 
> BTW, I figure a few short summary posts with a bit on the end work better than either one long wrapup, or a simple summary.



 Ya, it seems like it's working well.  You can post the letters as you finish them.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, just a bit of chat, unfortunately.  I think maybe next time we will, though




Only if you tie Kallithyia up somewhere, make sure the gag is on tight.  

Oh and five days for SoM tonight, maybe my week was right on target after all.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Only if you tie Kallithyia up somewhere, make sure the gag is on tight.
> 
> Oh and five days for SoM tonight, maybe my week was right on target after all.



He's been itching to tie one of the nymphs up..


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He's been itching to tie one of the nymphs up..




Sadly Kallithyia is the wrong nymph to try that on, she'd go mad.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sadly Kallithyia is the wrong nymph to try that on, she'd go mad.



Not if you did it with Palm Fronds


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not if you did it with Palm Fronds




Well we don't have any of those aboard ship as far as I know, so that's out.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well we don't have any of those aboard ship as far as I know, so that's out.



Bah, any nymph slaver ship should have all sorts of natural materials to tie up a nymph with.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Writing letters in obscure cryptography is hard.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Writing letters in obscure cryptography is hard.



 Yup.  At least you don't have to also write in cipher


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Ack! Board Hickup!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ack! Board Hickup!



 Yup, it went down for like 20 minutes there


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, any nymph slaver ship should have all sorts of natural materials to tie up a nymph with.




But we're a nymph freedom ship, not a slaver. Plus someone gave her a whole bunch of coconuts, so she's super hyped up...and apparently stripping male crewmembers to boot.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> But we're a nymph freedom ship, not a slaver. Plus someone gave her a whole bunch of coconuts, so she's super hyped up...and apparently stripping male crewmembers to boot.



Is it a glass ship?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Is it a glass ship?




Gosh, I don't know...I never bothered to ask.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gosh, I don't know...I never bothered to ask.



You should, it's the only way to fly!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You should, it's the only way to fly!




But Tiberius doesn't want to live in the alien sector on Babylon 5.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> But Tiberius doesn't want to live in the alien sector on Babylon 5.



I'm sure that would make more sense if I watched more B5


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok, that was a good quote too 

"A dragon? Are those like cats?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, that was a good quote too
> 
> "A dragon? Are those like cats?"



 I'm just full of one-liners


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm just full of one-liners



Yes, yes you are.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm sure that would make more sense if I watched more B5




Well it was mostly in the pilot actually, the alien sector was basically glass fronted display cases with the aliens inside them.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it was mostly in the pilot actually, the alien sector was basically glass fronted display cases with the aliens inside them.



I only saw the first movie, once, before it was a series, and then a few sprinklings of things after that (I think I saw 2 other movies eventualy, one about the Rangers)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's not that it upset me; it was just rude.



As was implying that I should have used OOC knowledge to deviate the true course my character should have taken when we both agreed that the IC actions where sound and proper.

I always try to avoid using OOC knowledge for IC actions.  I had a bugbear run around as a lackey, but a well paid lackey, for a bunch of spell less drow priestess when he could have killed them all with his bare hands, I’ve done the above, I’ve done many other things, but with the above I can pretty much guess no one else has ever done that, that it showed the most of my “no metagaming play style” so I went with it.  

I wasn’t trying to be rude…  Just honest. 

Anyhow, I'm happy to drop it if you are.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey, it looks like I'm here and RA is gone...


----------



## Keia (Nov 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey, it looks like I'm here and RA is gone...



You keep chasing him off . . . maybe if you were nicer   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> You keep chasing him off . . . maybe if you were nicer



 *shrugs* maybe…


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

You can't have it both ways.  You can't take responsibility for taking your character's actions as you saw proper despite IC and OOC prompts and then have grounds to complain about it later.  And if you recall, it wasn't metagame knowledge I gave, but rather advice that it would be considered unusual and brashly quick.  I found the actions to be possible, if highly unusual, however, and so it wasn't my place to do more than offer that advice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can't have it both ways.  You can't take responsibility for taking your character's actions as you saw proper despite IC and OOC prompts and then have grounds to complain about it later.




Did I say I was complaining?  Did I say I was I was blaming you?  Did I say you screwed my character over? 

I don't think so...



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, Molpe curious and friendly fell for the man who met her at the docks only to later find out that he was only using her to carry a jewel…  Oops.   (Not that I'm blaming RA!  It was some of the most fun I've ever had in a game before.  )







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And if you recall, it wasn't metagame knowledge I gave, but rather advice that it would be considered unusual and brashly quick.  I found the actions to be possible, if highly unusual, however, and so it wasn't my place to do more than offer that advice.




You know what this isn't worth discussing…  RA, your right.  I’m wrong.  I will take any blame that needs to be taken over this.  (Which should be about zero as I cannot even believe this has been dragged out this far...)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I only saw the first movie, once, before it was a series, and then a few sprinklings of things after that (I think I saw 2 other movies eventualy, one about the Rangers)




The first movie as you call it is the pilot I am speaking of. You may have missed it or not remember it though as it wasn't a long scene, if I recall correctly it was a brief part of a tour of the station, I just found it very funny as it looked like an alien display case (in reference to your glass ship) rather than quarters.  

They did of course change them into proper quarters when they started the series proper.

Aaargh, no not the ranger movie.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

I hope you enjoyed the last addition to my note


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I hope you enjoyed the last addition to my note



 It's cute


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Cool 

I do have to edit the note, missed one thing on it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> I do have to edit the note, missed one thing on it.



 Wouldn't it be funny if Sunny bled to death from the boar?   It would certainly make things...interesting...


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be funny if Sunny bled to death from the boar?   It would certainly make things...interesting...



That a request?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That a request?



 No, it would just be ironic


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2005)

Nighty Night, all.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nighty Night, all.



RA chase you off? 

Night BS


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, just a bit of chat, unfortunately. I think maybe next time we will, though




I guess the progress you expected didn't happen today.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I guess the progress you expected didn't happen today.



 Nope   That's okay though--I have work to do again.  All this weekend, unfortunately.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

FYI - DrZombie is MIA in both games he's been running


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Well in that case...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well in that case...




Maybe I'll wait to post until I'm behind everyone else.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll wait to post until I'm behind everyone else.



 Just so you can say you went a week?


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll wait to post until I'm behind everyone else.



You just need to watch your time, and perhaps try to interact with PCs a bit more.  Might be slower, but it takes pressure off of RA, and it builds a bit of PC unity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You just need to watch your time, and perhaps try to interact with PCs a bit more.  Might be slower, but it takes pressure off of RA, and it builds a bit of PC unity.



 Yes, and RA likes having less pressure!


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, and RA likes having less pressure!



Unless it's a mystical massage


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Unless it's a mystical massage



 RA has never had a mystical massage  (or any other kind, but certainly not a mysticl one)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You just need to watch your time, and perhaps try to interact with PCs a bit more.  Might be slower, but it takes pressure off of RA, and it builds a bit of PC unity.




Well Zaeryn did plenty of interaction with the PCs, and then went to bed when the opportunity arose...due to knowing it was bedtime. So I don't see where I need to watch my time at all, when I was the only one apart from Rystil who actually had any idea of the time.  

The reason for waiting is mainly so that others can interact with Zaeryn. He has offered to teach Gaius the Eldish language, and I see that cutting a huge hunk of time at some point each day where he won't wish to be interrupted.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well Zaeryn did plenty of interaction with the PCs, and then went to bed when the opportunity arose...due to knowing it was bedtime. So I don't see where I need to watch my time at all, when I was the only one apart from Rystil who actually had any idea of the time.
> 
> The reason for waiting is mainly so that others can interact with Zaeryn. He has offered to teach Gaius the Eldish language, and I see that cutting a huge hunk of time at some point each day where he won't wish to be interrupted.



True, but now Kirkesh has ship duties, and Vanessa is likely to try to learn the helm, so we'll see who goes where.

I should find out who's below the captain as far as the ship's command.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> True, but now Kirkesh has ship duties, and Vanessa is likely to try to learn the helm, so we'll see who goes where.
> 
> I should find out who's below the captain as far as the ship's command.




Of course Zaeryn has to report in to the captain yet too.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Of course Zaeryn has to report in to the captain yet too.



Slacker


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Slacker




Yep, Zaeryn and Valyssa didn't have to work on the last ship.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Well there goes a few hours and it wasn't even my fault.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well there goes a few hours and it wasn't even my fault.



 Yes it was--you could have used them to do something else while she was sleeping


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes it was--you could have used them to do something else while she was sleeping




Well I didn't know it was going to be hours to start with, and if I had I may have done something else (cruel, cruel, cruel).


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

That's what every man wants to hear.  "How did you enjoy the date?"  "It was better than the boar attack."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's what every man wants to hear.  "How did you enjoy the date?"  "It was better than the boar attack."



 Yup


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I didn't know it was going to be hours to start with, and if I had I may have done something else (cruel, cruel, cruel).




Guess this wasn't worthy of a response...suppose I might as well have delayed posting if I was only going to have time stripped away anyway. :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Guess this wasn't worthy of a response...suppose I might as well have delayed posting if I was only going to have time stripped away anyway. :\



 I don't like responding to complaints   Don't worry--since they went to sleep earlier, this will sync everything up nicely


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't like responding to complaints   Don't worry--since they went to sleep earlier, this will sync everything up nicely




It wasn't a complaint exactly...more of a why didn't you tell me she wasn't waking up so I could do something else.  

Well I doubt they actually went to sleep earlier, they just did other things while people talked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> It wasn't a complaint exactly...more of a why didn't you tell me she wasn't waking up so I could do something else.
> 
> Well I doubt they actually went to sleep earlier, they just did other things while people talked.



 Hmm...you're probably right   Of course, they did go to sleep earlier than Diedrik


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...you're probably right   Of course, they did go to sleep earlier than Diedrik




Well either Valyssa has been Doppelgangered or you've forgotten how you were playing her with a week off.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

I take it by the lack of responce I'm waiting for others?  (No biggie, since I said I would)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well either Valyssa has been Doppelgangered or you've forgotten how you were playing her with a week off.



 You're mean


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I take it by the lack of responce I'm waiting for others?  (No biggie, since I said I would)



 Ya, I'm going to wait to see what goes on with everyone


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, I'm going to wait to see what goes on with everyone



Cool 

Lasair has a little self esteme problem doesn't she?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> Lasair has a little self esteme problem doesn't she?



 Yes she does   If not for that, her Charisma might be closer to 16 or 18 than the 14 it is.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes she does   If not for that, her Charisma might be closer to 16 or 18 than the 14 it is.



Elise will set her strait


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Elise will set her strait



 I doubt it


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I doubt it



Set her lesbian then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Set her lesbian then?



 Huh?  I thought you meant set her straight by convincing her to have higher self-esteem or something.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?  I thought you meant set her straight by convincing her to have higher self-esteem or something.



I did, this was just a pun


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I did, this was just a pun



 Oh, I see


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see



Hey, she's the one wanting to rub Aloe all over everyone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, she's the one wanting to rub Aloe all over everyone.



 Not everyone.  And it isn't meant to be a romantic relationship--It's just a way that friends bond in her culture


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not everyone.  And it isn't meant to be a romantic relationship--It's just a way that friends bond in her culture



Ahh, so that's what Carsis needs to offer to do for you


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, so that's what Carsis needs to offer to do for you



 Not quite--it's not a way that you become a friend when you're just a new acquaintance just met that day


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not quite--it's not a way that you become a friend when you're just a new acquaintance just met that day



Ahh, but Vanitri could try it with her no problem?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, but Vanitri could try it with her no problem?



 He let her use her power on him, which displays a level of trust that requires such trust in return


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He let her use her power on him, which displays a level of trust that requires such trust in return



Cool 

FYI, I think I have another adventure in thought for LEW.  Lasair might want to find her way into that


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> FYI, I think I have another adventure in thought for LEW.  Lasair might want to find her way into that



 Well unless it's going to wait until FoH is over, that could be tough


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well unless it's going to wait until FoH is over, that could be tough



It will


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It will



 Then in that case, she hopefully will wind up in the next one   It depends on how upset she is after FoH and also on the hook, but I have a sneaky suspicion that the hook might be something that would be likely to involve her


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Then in that case, she hopefully will wind up in the next one   It depends on how upset she is after FoH and also on the hook, but I have a sneaky suspicion that the hook might be something that would be likely to involve her



It will pique her interest, if nothing else


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It will pique her interest, if nothing else



 Yes, that's what I mean .  My two top guesses are 

#2) The quest for the Torc of Power Preservation

#1) Some quest involving a certain missing noble


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, that's what I mean .  My two top guesses are
> 
> #2) The quest for the Torc of Power Preservation
> 
> #1) Some quest involving a certain missing noble



Actualy, it's likely to involve a sudden and complete disapearance of the aloe supply.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, it's likely to involve a sudden and complete disapearance of the aloe supply.



 Uh oh!  Then she'll have to return to her home and get more


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Uh oh!  Then she'll have to return to her home and get more



Yup, that's pretty much the quest in a nut shell.  Should be pretty dangerous with all those halflings roaming around


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, that's pretty much the quest in a nut shell.  Should be pretty dangerous with all those halflings roaming around



 Hey, halflings are scary!  Anyway, that's probably not such an interesting idea for a quest


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, halflings are scary!  Anyway, that's probably not such an interesting idea for a quest



Why not?  "Rescue Aloe from the canable halfings" sounds like a great hook


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Why not?  "Rescue Aloe from the canable halfings" sounds like a great hook



I could title it "Aloe in the Dark"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I could title it "Aloe in the Dark"



  Well, it would be funny, but I'm not sure why anyone except maybe Lasair could care. 

Also, she wouldn't be able to go on the quest.  Despite my joking here, she's kinda exiled


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it would be funny, but I'm not sure why anyone except maybe Lasair could care.
> 
> Also, she wouldn't be able to go on the quest.  Despite my joking here, she's kinda exiled



I thought that was clever.

You need to update and put back your sig some time.  I use it regularly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought that was clever.
> 
> You need to update and put back your sig some time.  I use it regularly.



 What was clever?  Oh, and do you really use my sig?  Some people told me to nix it.  I actually do not have it turned off, but I manually take away the check mark in the 'Show your sig' box.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What was clever?  Oh, and do you really use my sig?  Some people told me to nix it.  I actually do not have it turned off, but I manually take away the check mark in the 'Show your sig' box.



BS has a thing against sigs.  He held a vote on it, and even after the vote didn't go for removing them, he thought about removing them from PbP anyway for a trial.

I mosty use your houserules link in it to get to the encyclopedia link quickly.  I'm subscribed to it, but it's easier to find your sig much of the time when I need it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BS has a thing against sigs.  He held a vote on it, and even after the vote didn't go for removing them, he thought about removing them from PbP anyway for a trial.
> 
> I mosty use your houserules link in it to get to the encyclopedia link quickly.  I'm subscribed to it, but it's easier to find your sig much of the time when I need it.



 Ah, that's true.  Just a heads-up:  They somehow convinced the General mods to make a Spelljamming category in Houserules, so now you can select it and get to the Encyclopaedia automatically.  Cool, huh?


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Cool.  You could break it up into Classes, World Info, and Races if you wanted too.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Unleashed, how recient is your last upload in the spelljammer thread?  Just curious if I need to download it again at some point.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  You could break it up into Classes, World Info, and Races if you wanted too.



 I know.  It absolutely definitely doesn't deserve its own category, but its cool to have one


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know.  It absolutely definitely doesn't deserve its own category, but its cool to have one



I'll have lots of free time sunday, monday, and tuesday, I think, I can help you sort through things and reorganize them


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll have lots of free time sunday, monday, and tuesday, I think, I can help you sort through things and reorganize them



 Sunday and Monday you say?  I have a feeling that my assignment due Tuesday will take most of those days up.  And then Tuesday I have classes


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, try earlier 

I'm simply offering my time to help arange them a bit, or even help you type up new ones


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Unleashed, how recient is your last upload in the spelljammer thread?  Just curious if I need to download it again at some point.




The last time I zipped and posted was the 13th of October (I haven't posted the latest info yet).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, try earlier
> 
> I'm simply offering my time to help arange them a bit, or even help you type up new ones



 Cool, that's a very kind offer   Any arranging you can do would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, that's a very kind offer   Any arranging you can do would be greatly appreciated



Sweet 

If you want me to post it, or you to post it, let me know.  I'll chat with you more about it on those days


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet
> 
> If you want me to post it, or you to post it, let me know.  I'll chat with you more about it on those days



 Cool, sounds good!

Oh, I just remembered another PbP game I wanted to start--an Eyros game!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

You didn't miss Festy's post did you (#491)?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> You didn't miss Festy's post did you (#491)?



 I saw it--he actually addressed the others in his post, so unless they respond to him, I'll wait on Yuriko and then proceed them all together


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I saw it--he actually addressed the others in his post, so unless they respond to him, I'll wait on Yuriko and then proceed them all together




Okay, just checking as I know they sometimes get lost when we post a lot.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, sounds good!
> 
> Oh, I just remembered another PbP game I wanted to start--an Eyros game!



MMm, Gyros.   

What's an Eyros game?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> MMm, Gyros.
> 
> What's an Eyros game?



 Eyros is a cooperative campaign setting created by me and some other people.  Mouseferatu (Ari Marmell) is going to publish it eventually.  It includes:

*Gnomish Necromancers

*Halfling Pirates

*Religions that don't have 'gods' in the standard sense

*A Romanesque society ruled by human and orc noble families who breed first-generation half-orc children between them to become the Grand Monarch

*Halfling Pirates

*Dwarven Psions and Elven Masks, the remnants of the ancient civilisations of Alkshalnjar and Valjaria.

*Dinosaur-riding cavalry and a mainstream society that worships the sacred lizards

*Halfling Pirates

*Lizardfolk Druids to the Southwest, Psionic Gnolls of Orrukarn to the East, and the frozen goblin-infested lands of Kwlloch to the North, along with the mysterious fyjandrin, and many others

*Halfling Pirates


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Halfling Ninja Pirates?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Sounds like fun.

*Halfling Pirates

Wouldn't mind playing that.

*Halfling Pirates


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Halfling Ninja Pirates?



 Nope, not Ninjas.  Just pirates.  I playtested the setting with my FtF group and mentioned it to people I knew, and it was only then that I found out how much halfling pirates disproportionately excited them compared to the main stuff in the setting--so I tried to make sure we added more for halfling pirates.  Rhiana Nyvh, the halfling pirate captain I created, is cool.  Actually, I made a huge number of the NPCs--extremely disproportionate considering how many people worked on it.  I also did a lot of religion.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

I liked my homebrew setting for a different world that had more seafaring orcs who had an island nation.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2005)

I’ll be back in a few hours…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’ll be back in a few hours…



 okay, I'm really gone for a few hours now.


----------



## Keia (Nov 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> okay, I'm really gone for a few hours now.



When you get back you can check out the Molpe post in DT 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> When you get back you can check out the Molpe post in DT
> 
> Keia



 Oh yeah, I totally forgot about that!  I just posted for everybody at once to help keep the game alive.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> When you get back you can check out the Molpe post in DT




Actually I see no true post for Molpe as it looks like she got abduction without her having any say in the mater… so I suggest that Zyk post first and maybe offer Molpe a glass a water as I imagine her voice went horse a few blocks back...   Now if you really want to do ladies first well, I can come up with something.

RA, it's understandable.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Eyros is a cooperative campaign setting created by me and some other people.  Mouseferatu (Ari Marmell) is going to publish it eventually.




Indeed. And I want to again, in public, apologize to both the Eyros authors and to anyone else who might be waiting for it. Health issues prevented me from finishing it back when we were first working on it, and I've been swamped with work since.

I still absolutely intend to get this done. I just can't, at the moment, provide an ETA on it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just a heads-up:  They somehow convinced the General mods to make a Spelljamming category in Houserules, so now you can select it and get to the Encyclopaedia automatically.  Cool, huh?




Who's they?  I only ask causes I would like to meet him and kick his ass for taking credit for my work…   

And it wasn’t a moderator but an Administrator that I convinced…


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Indeed. And I want to again, in public, apologize to both the Eyros authors and to anyone else who might be waiting for it. Health issues prevented me from finishing it back when we were first working on it, and I've been swamped with work since.
> 
> I still absolutely intend to get this done. I just can't, at the moment, provide an ETA on it.



 Absolutely--take your time.  Considering we've been seeing great products like Heroes of Horror and then there's the upcoming Tome of Magic, it's understandable that you're pressed for time.  Incidentally, I'm really spooked that you found that post in my giant Out of Character thread  (I'm going to guess that you did a search for your name or something like that)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (I'm going to guess that you did a search for your name or something like that)



If not, I’m going to call Ari out as a lair on the “I’m totally swamped right now” comment…


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I'm kind of confused.  Remember in the e-mail where you made me answer that 'joke' question because you said it was important and I said the answer was no?  Did you misunderstand me or is Kalli just making this up?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> [SBLOCK]
> I'm kind of confused.  Remember in the e-mail where you made me answer that 'joke' question because you said it was important and I said the answer was no?  Did you misunderstand me or is Kalli just making this up?
> [/SBLOCK]



 RA: [sblock]Oops.  I miss read that.   

I’ll gladly delete a “few” posts to send this in the right direction but it is one post away (his admittance of the “fact”  ) from being over with and in a completely different direction for you to consider…  As it is now will probably lead to a healthier Kalli, she does need a male friend who is attracted to her to start to understand the gender, but it’s totally your call! 

I cannot believe I did that… and I totally understand your confusion.   (Oh let me know from what post you would like me to chop from in case it differs from me.)[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

Okay, looks like I'm going to call it a night so night all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Why not instead of deleting it just edit a bit to not call him a liar while keeping it generally the same.  He didn't say he isn't attracted to Kalli, just that it would be impolite to admire her against her wishes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

Just passing through…  Wife wanted food before sleepy bye time… 

RA: [sblock] If he’s wasn’t then I really need to go back to post 73, which is where the subject started, as this whole topic isn’t something that Kalli would ever want to discuses if she though she didn’t need to but she thought she did need to cause I misread the email so she ended post number 73 with:

“It also won’t happen again cause I wasn’t too thrilled with what I found (aka him all excited) and I have no desire to repeat such a viewing…”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Thanks to your innuendo, though, we can just assume she meant seeing him naked in general.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

RA: [sblock] She wouldn't have commented like that... and her follow up answer to his question in 74 surely would have changed... [/sblock]

Anyhow, nighty night all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Then let's edit it slightly without deleting it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Gmail for you Rystil.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Gmail for you Rystil.



 Okey dokey.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

RA: You doing your schoolwork?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA: You doing your schoolwork?



 Sorta.  I'm going to go back to it soon.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorta.  I'm going to go back to it soon.



Cool, no problem.  That explains the odd posting 

Anything exciting?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, no problem.  That explains the odd posting
> 
> Anything exciting?



 I'm getting to do a weird sampling thing that tries to figure out probabilities using an interesting inference mechanism.  It's called BLOG, but not the type of BLOG you might think.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm getting to do a weird sampling thing that tries to figure out probabilities using an interesting inference mechanism.  It's called BLOG, but not the type of BLOG you might think.



I know one columnest I read wants to get that changed to an e-log.  I don't like the world Blog.  Sounds too much like some monster movie reference.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I know one columnest I read wants to get that changed to an e-log.  I don't like the world Blog.  Sounds too much like some monster movie reference.



 It stands for Bayesian Logic something.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It stands for Bayesian Logic something.



No, Blog stands for all that is wrong in the english language today!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, Blog stands for all that is wrong in the english language today!



 The one I'm using, not the dumb kind


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The one I'm using, not the dumb kind



Careful, I have a blog e-log 

I'm debating between a human and a Boes for my VoP monk.  Any thoughts?



> Boes
> Dex -2, Con +2
> Medium
> Base: 30'
> ...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Careful, I have a blog e-log
> 
> I'm debating between a human and a Boes for my VoP monk.  Any thoughts?



 I would highly suggest human.  VoP puts you low on feats, and human helps recover.  The minotaur thing looks kind of interesting, though, but the powers aren't too great.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I would highly suggest human.  VoP puts you low on feats, and human helps recover.  The minotaur thing looks kind of interesting, though, but the powers aren't too great.



Yeah, and the human thing works well with my idea too.  Thanks


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, and the human thing works well with my idea too.  Thanks



 np


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Bah, 32 point build isn't enough 

Trying to figure out how to work him.  I was pondering a badly burned character, but the low charisma misses out on all the fun exaulted feats.  I might just live with that, but I'll end up with too many exaulted feats. and no where to spend them (Or get stuck with vows.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, 32 point build isn't enough
> 
> Trying to figure out how to work him.  I was pondering a badly burned character, but the low charisma misses out on all the fun exaulted feats.  I might just live with that, but I'll end up with too many exaulted feats. and no where to spend them (Or get stuck with vows.)



 Yup, Exalted Monks have serious serious MAD.  They need every stat but Int


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

You can get away with dumping Dex a bit, and I guess Con if you don't want Golden Ice.  Int is nice if you want Combat Expertise, but I guess I don't need it if I don't want improved Trip and improved disarm


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can get away with dumping Dex a bit, and I guess Con if you don't want Golden Ice.  Int is nice if you want Combat Expertise, but I guess I don't need it if I don't want improved Trip and improved disarm



 It's hard to dump Dex though.  You have to keep it at least decent.  Con too or you go poof unless you use the super Bard-and-Monk defense ability to protect yourself against intelligent enemies.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's hard to dump Dex though.  You have to keep it at least decent.  Con too or you go poof unless you use the super Bard-and-Monk defense ability to protect yourself against intelligent enemies.



True.  I may have to settle for a 14 str then (I dislike point buy, simply because I don't agree with a 17 over a 16 being 3 times better than an 11 over a 10, or even a 12 over an 11.)  I had origionaly hoped for an 18, but that wasn't going to work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> True.  I may have to settle for a 14 str then (I dislike point buy, simply because I don't agree with a 17 over a 16 being 3 times better than an 11 over a 10, or even a 12 over an 11.)  I had origionaly hoped for an 18, but that wasn't going to work.



 But an 18 over an 8 is definitely 4x as good as a 12 over an 8.

(OOC: Not that Selene is complaining! )


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But an 18 over an 8 is definitely 4x as good as a 12 over an 8.
> 
> (OOC: Not that Selene is complaining! )



I guess, but a 16 over an 8 is 3x as good, but isn't stated out that way.  a 14 over an 8 is 2x as good...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I guess, but a 16 over an 8 is 3x as good, but isn't stated out that way.  a 14 over an 8 is 2x as good...



 Perhaps, but the question is this:

Is an 18 over 8 really only worth 2.5x as much as a 12 over 8?


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but the question is this:
> 
> Is an 18 over 8 really only worth 2.5x as much as a 12 over 8?



Actualy, that's closer.  Technicaly, a 12 over 8 is worth +3, an 18 over 8 is worth +5, so it's in theory only worth 1.666666.

Depends on how you define worth.  Is it the net change?  Or the Net Bonus?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, that's closer.  Technicaly, a 12 over 8 is worth +3, an 18 over 8 is worth +5, so it's in theory only worth 1.666666.
> 
> Depends on how you define worth.  Is it the net change?  Or the Net Bonus?



 Well, I would define change more qualitatively:

If this is an important stat for me, how much would it help to raise it from 8 to 12?  Will it be enough to be effective?  What about 18?


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I would define change more qualitatively:
> 
> If this is an important stat for me, how much would it help to raise it from 8 to 12?  Will it be enough to be effective?  What about 18?



Yeah, and in generaly, I tend to find that while an 18 is effective, I don't think I've ever made a character where I felt it would be effective to have an 18 compaired to what else I lost using a point buy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, and in generaly, I tend to find that while an 18 is effective, I don't think I've ever made a character where I felt it would be effective to have an 18 compaired to what else I lost using a point buy.



 In 32 Point Buy, I can definitely see 18 being worth the price for a Wizard, but you're right that it's a big hit for most classes.  The point of PB is to make the players pay dearly for that 18 to cut down on powergaming combos, in general.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In 32 Point Buy, I can definitely see 18 being worth the price for a Wizard, but you're right that it's a big hit for most classes.  The point of PB is to make the players pay dearly for that 18 to cut down on powergaming combos, in general.



Agreed on that aspect, and come to think of it, I did build a wizard with an 18 Int (Zan, in my full sig, game is dying, though BrOp just appeared and appologized).

I was so looking forward to eventualy going Loremaster/Recaster (The Recaster is a cool PrC from Races of Eberron.  Not neessesarily overly powerful, but definately a lot of fun and flavorful with cool metamagical abilities)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Agreed on that aspect, and come to think of it, I did build a wizard with an 18 Int (Zan, in my full sig, game is dying, though BrOp just appeared and appologized).
> 
> I was so looking forward to eventualy going Loremaster/Recaster (The Recaster is a cool PrC from Races of Eberron.  Not neessesarily overly powerful, but definately a lot of fun and flavorful with cool metamagical abilities)



 I think I looked at Recaster briefly in my little brother's book.  Isn't that a Changeling class or am I just remembering wrong?

Another example of where 18 is definitely worth it is for a Druid Level 6 or above, particularly if you get to start the campaign near level 6 (Bwahahahahahaha)


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok, are the Iconic Liberator, Witch, and Anamist names in the old thread? :\


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think I looked at Recaster briefly in my little brother's book.  Isn't that a Changeling class or am I just remembering wrong?
> 
> Another example of where 18 is definitely worth it is for a Druid Level 6 or above, particularly if you get to start the campaign near level 6 (Bwahahahahahaha)



Yes, it is.

Why 6th level?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, are the Iconic Liberator, Witch, and Anamist names in the old thread? :\



 Ummm...they might have been


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, it is.
> 
> Why 6th level?



 Natural Spell + 12 hours of Wildshape.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ummm...they might have been



Yeah, I dug through here (well, tried).  Oh well, was going to write the witch one out while I could.  Had a funny iconic story idea involving the iconic swashbuckler.   Matilda was it?


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Natural Spell + 12 hours of Wildshape.



Ahh.

I've never been a big fan of wildshape.  Not because it's not cool, or powerfull, but it's never seemed very in character to sit in wildshape for long periods of time most of the time to my druids.

My Sewer Shamen isn't a wildshaper either, though he'll be a good summoner in a level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I dug through here (well, tried).  Oh well, was going to write the witch one out while I could.  Had a funny iconic story idea involving the iconic swashbuckler.   Matilda was it?



 It was Melisande.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh.
> 
> I've never been a big fan of wildshape.  Not because it's not cool, or powerfull, but it's never seemed very in character to sit in wildshape for long periods of time most of the time to my druids.
> 
> My Sewer Shamen isn't a wildshaper either, though he'll be a good summoner in a level.



 Well, there's a lot of concerns about it, admittedly.  The only way that I would be sure it would work nicely is if, by coincidence, the GM gave everyone in the group amulets of telepathic communication


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, there's a lot of concerns about it, admittedly.  The only way that I would be sure it would work nicely is if, by coincidence, the GM gave everyone in the group amulets of telepathic communication



Yeah, I think I specified somewhere it's still vocal, but I can't remember.  It was one of those things I didn't want to be annoying...

*sneaky thief sneaks*
Joe Barbarian: Hey thief, you see anything?
*sound of pounding ogres*

since you can't turn it off, but I didn't want it to require no sound either to bypass things like silence.

So I don't remember what I decided.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think I specified somewhere it's still vocal, but I can't remember.  It was one of those things I didn't want to be annoying...
> 
> *sneaky thief sneaks*
> Joe Barbarian: Hey thief, you see anything?
> ...



 Well, the descriptions I saw in the RG said it was Telepathic


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, the descriptions I saw in the RG said it was Telepathic




If you don't want telepathic, how about they work like a _message_ spell. Except you don't need to point, and you can only contact those amulets made with the same link.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> If you don't want telepathic, how about they work like a _message_ spell.



 Of course, Message can be overheard on a successful Listen check   If they're next to you, it's no better than whispering.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

[sblock=Melisande]"How was I supposed to know the window was trapped?" Araneau said, holding his shoulder, the wound on it festering and oozing green.  "Ouch!  Careful there."

Melisande smiled softly as she pushed and prodded the wound, much to Araneau's dismay.  "Perhaps you shouldn't have been gawking at the ladies in waiting through it," she said as she spread a salve over the wound.  "Here, drink this."

The swashbuckler's nose turned when he saw the vile brown ichor before him, but he tilted his head back and swallowed as best he could.  Through sheer force of will, he kept down the rancid brew.  "Blah, can't you make something that tastes good?"

"Why of course I can," the witch replied with a smirk, "but I made that especially for you."[/sblock]
How's that for a witty witch story?


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Of course, Message can be overheard on a successful Listen check   If they're next to you, it's no better than whispering.



I'll figure something out.  Given no one has ever thought to use one, it hasn't come up yet.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Of course, Message can be overheard on a successful Listen check   If they're next to you, it's no better than whispering.




Well I thought they were supposed to be near silent distance communication devices, like an earphone/jaw microphone combination, not something made to whipser secrets.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I thought they were supposed to be near silent distance communication devices, like an earphone/jaw microphone combination, not something made to whipser secrets.



Yeah, that's the idea actualy.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil gmail.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil gmail.



Aww, now I feel excluded *sniff*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Melisande]"How was I supposed to know the window was trapped?" Araneau said, holding his shoulder, the wound on it festering and oozing green.  "Ouch!  Careful there."
> 
> Melisande smiled softly as she pushed and prodded the wound, much to Araneau's dismay.  "Perhaps you shouldn't have been gawking at the ladies in waiting through it," she said as she spread a salve over the wound.  "Here, drink this."
> 
> ...



 I like it


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Aww, now I feel excluded *sniff*




How terrible for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll figure something out.  Given no one has ever thought to use one, it hasn't come up yet.



 Keep in mind that I would have actually bought an item that casts the Mindlink Telepath power for Selene, except I thought I already had something equivalent


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like it



Cool, use it then 

I'll see what I can come up with for the Anamist and the Liberator, but the Liberator might be hard, since the name was kind of... well.... I'd need to understand the society more.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Aww, now I feel excluded *sniff*



 It's because Zaeryn got paranoid and thought he found Kirkesh in his bed


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like it




Shall I put the witty witch story in the rtf then (if you haven't noticed I put them in the start of each class).


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that I would have actually bought an item that casts the Mindlink Telepath power for Selene, except I thought I already had something equivalent



Understandable.  You'll have money and access if needed.  The difference is, a "message" item costs much less than a mind link item (I think).  Not sure on the range either.

Like I said, I'll figure it out, and post it when I do.  I might just have to live with it being how I wrote it.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Shall I put the witty witch story in the rtf then (if you haven't noticed I put them in the start of each class).



It still needs the class summary, but I figure RA can probably do that quickly


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's because Zaeryn got paranoid and thought he found Kirkesh in his bed



Well.. he is kinda cute... in a stringy nerdy kinda way...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Understandable.  You'll have money and access if needed.  The difference is, a "message" item costs much less than a mind link item (I think).  Not sure on the range either.
> 
> Like I said, I'll figure it out, and post it when I do.  I might just have to live with it being how I wrote it.



 Ah, okay.  A Mindlink item would cost twice as much as a message item (0th-level vs 1st-level), and Mindlink is so much more useful that it would be silly for someone to buy the Message


----------



## Mouseferatu (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Absolutely--take your time.  Considering we've been seeing great products like Heroes of Horror and then there's the upcoming Tome of Magic, it's understandable that you're pressed for time.  Incidentally, I'm really spooked that you found that post in my giant Out of Character thread  (I'm going to guess that you did a search for your name or something like that)




People will probably assume I'm a serious egotist, but yes, I do occasionally run a search for my name. It's not ego, though.

Well, okay. It _is_ ego.  But it's _also_ because I've found it to be a useful tool for finding discussions of things I've worked on, thus enabling me to answer people's questions that I might not otherwise have found.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, use it then
> 
> I'll see what I can come up with for the Anamist and the Liberator, but the Liberator might be hard, since the name was kind of... well.... I'd need to understand the society more.



You got the names again?  I have a notepad ready to save them so I can find them


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It still needs the class summary, but I figure RA can probably do that quickly




The Witch class is already posted in the rtf.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> The Witch class is already posted in the rtf.



No, I ment the paragraph that actualy tells you what a witch does, like the one for the arcanist.  Look them over, you'll see.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> People will probably assume I'm a serious egotist, but yes, I do occasionally run a search for my name. It's not ego, though.
> 
> Well, okay. It _is_ ego.  But it's _also_ because I've found it to be a useful tool for finding discussions of things I've worked on, thus enabling me to answer people's questions that I might not otherwise have found.



 It reminds me of those powerful archmages where if you say their name, they can find you


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, I ment the paragraph that actualy tells you what a witch does, like the one for the arcanist.  Look them over, you'll see.




If you check you'll find very few have that.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> If you check you'll find ver few have that.



Ahh, I only skimmed the first few till I found what I was looking for, and they all did.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You got the names again?  I have a notepad ready to save them so I can find them




Found them.  

A Lacerta named Jarkav is the Animist, and the Liberator is a Pleb named Camilla, serial 235T692.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Found them.
> 
> A Lacerta named Jarkav is the Animist, and the Liberator is a Pleb named Camilla, serial 235T692.



Cool, thanks


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

This deserves a quote, just because 

"Right! We're manly nymphs!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> This deserves a quote, just because
> 
> "Right! We're manly nymphs!"



 Yup--Vasha's Discovery clearly gets the best one-liners


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

[sblock=Jarkav]Jarkav stood in the tree, whisker twitching in the wind.  There was a pest about, one that toyed with the spirits.  The Lacerta could smell the scent in his tiger form, it neared, and he prepared to pounce.

Jarkav leaped from the tree as the object of his stalk swung through the trees.  As his paws shifted to hands, he grabbed the vine, drawing a dagger and cutting it.  The two landed, Jarkev with the grace of a cat, and quickly he pounced on his prey, pinning it down with his feet.

"Ouch, that hurt!" cried Eidyia, her nubile body in an awkward position.  "What do you Lacerta have against nymphs anyway?"[/sblock]

This one's ok, not quite sure about the ending...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Jarkav]Jarkav stood in the tree, whisker twitching in the wind.  There was a pest about, one that toyed with the spirits.  The Lacerta could smell the scent in his tiger form, it neared, and he prepared to pounce.
> 
> Jarkav leaped from the tree as the object of his stalk swung through the trees.  As his paws shifted to hands, he grabbed the vine, drawing a dagger and cutting it.  The two landed, Jarkev with the grace of a cat, and quickly he pounced on his prey, pinning it down with his feet.
> 
> ...



 Hmm...So he's attacking Eidyia because she's annoying the spirits?  And nubile means of marriageable condition.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...So he's attacking Eidyia because she's annoying the spirits?  And nubile means of marriageable condition.



I always thought nubile ment young, supple, and ..um.. flexable...

I saw a Lacerta refer to Nymphs as pests that brought no value to the life around them, and got the idea.  It's in your Nymph post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I always thought nubile ment young, supple, and ..um.. flexable...
> 
> I saw a Lacerta refer to Nymphs as pests that brought no value to the life around them, and got the idea.  It's in your Nymph post.



 I got that idea too from reading some books, but when I went to look it up, it met of marriageable age.

Yup, Valjak thinks that the Nymphs are annoying, but I'm not sure that an Animist would outright attack one--after all, the Nymphs are type Fey, so they are nature spirits in a sense.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, maybe if he didn't know what it was...

OK, I'll figure out something else.  Hrm...


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I got that idea too from reading some books, but when I went to look it up, it met of marriageable age.
> 
> Yup, Valjak thinks that the Nymphs are annoying, but I'm not sure that an Animist would outright attack one--after all, the Nymphs are type Fey, so they are nature spirits in a sense.



I'll bet it took on the extra meaning.  Especialy when Marriagable age became less of an issue (People started marrying older)

Edit: Bah, here's a definition... Nubile 

It's both


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

[sblock=Jarkav]Jarkav stood in the tree, whisker twitching in the wind.  There was a pest about, one that toyed with the fey that had settled in his corner of the woods. The Lacerta could smell the scent in his tiger form, it neared, and he prepared to pounce.

Jarkav leaped from the tree as the object of his stalk swung through the trees.  As his paws shifted to hands, he grabbed the vine, drawing a dagger and cutting it.  The two landed, Jarkev with the grace of a cat, and quickly he pounced on his prey, pinning it down with his feet.

"Ouch, that hurt!" cried Araneau.  "What's guy got to do to sneak a peak and the nymphs?"[/sblock]

Ok, this might be better, though I could be overusing him.... he's fun


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll bet it took on the extra meaning.  Especialy when Marriagable age became less of an issue (People started marrying older)
> 
> Edit: Bah, here's a definition... Nubile
> 
> It's both



 Hmm...It seems like it took on the connotation of sexually mature and attractive, but I can't find any place that has flexible as even a subsidiary definition.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...It seems like it took on the connotation of sexually mature and attractive, but I can't find any place that has flexible as even a subsidiary definition.



It was "flexable"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Jarkav]Jarkav stood in the tree, whisker twitching in the wind.  There was a pest about, one that toyed with the fey that had settled in his corner of the woods. The Lacerta could smell the scent in his tiger form, it neared, and he prepared to pounce.
> 
> Jarkav leaped from the tree as the object of his stalk swung through the trees.  As his paws shifted to hands, he grabbed the vine, drawing a dagger and cutting it.  The two landed, Jarkev with the grace of a cat, and quickly he pounced on his prey, pinning it down with his feet.
> 
> ...



 Heh, that one works better.  Araneau _is_ a funny guy, although having him sneaking a peek on Nymphs for two class descriptions in a row might make him seem too one-dimensional...Oh wait, he _is_


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, that one works better.  Araneau _is_ a funny guy, although having him sneaking a peek on Nymphs for two class descriptions in a row might make him seem too one-dimensional...Oh wait, he _is_



Hehe.  The other one was the ladies in waiting (I figured appropriate for a more fudal era) 

Glad you like it.  He probably won't make an apperance in the Liberator one.

Though I could see it... a dark underground chamber, with Plebs chanting "Freedom from Tyrnay!"  "Freedom from Slavery!"  "Freedom from undergarments!" chants Araneau


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe.  The other one was the ladies in waiting (I figured appropriate for a more fudal era)
> 
> Glad you like it.  He probably won't make an apperance in the Liberator one.
> 
> Though I could see it... a dark underground chamber, with Plebs chanting "Freedom from Tyrnay!"  "Freedom from Slavery!"  "Freedom from undergarments!" chants Araneau



 Free Tibet?  I'll take it!  Hello China, I think I have something you might want, but it's going to cost you.  That's right, _all_ the tea!


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Free Tibet?  I'll take it!  Hello China, I think I have something you might want, but it's going to cost you.  That's right, _all_ the tea!



I remember that 

On a more serious note, Any clues on liberators or culture so I can write the last one?

What's with the Pleb name?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I remember that
> 
> On a more serious note, Any clues on liberators or culture so I can write the last one?
> 
> What's with the Pleb name?



 The Praetorian culture is pretty complicated, but they are basically a big Empire (unleashed and maybe BS have heard a good amount of stuff about it from me).  Plebs are constructs, and they don't have names, just serial numbers.  Camilla is the name that the iconic Liberator has taken, but the serial number is the only name she was given.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Praetorian culture is pretty complicated, but they are basically a big Empire (unleashed and maybe BS have heard a good amount of stuff about it from me).  Plebs are constructs, and they don't have names, just serial numbers.  Camilla is the name that the iconic Liberator has taken, but the serial number is the only name she was given.



I see, so the Pleb Liberators are trying to free the Plebs to be free?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I see, so the Pleb Liberators are trying to free the Plebs to be free?



 Not all of them.  And some Liberators aren't Plebs.  Some Liberators fight for the freedom of a particular world from under the Empire's yoke, some want the Plebs to have rights as people, not property, some want to free the slaves, others want to send the entire Empire crashing down.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not all of them.  And some Liberators aren't Plebs.  Some Liberators fight for the freedom of a particular world from under the Empire's yoke, some want the Plebs to have rights as people, not property, some want to free the slaves, others want to send the entire Empire crashing down.



Cool, I think I have an idea (And I could twist it in an odd way too)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, I think I have an idea (And I could twist it in an odd way too)



 Okay 

Let me guess--Araneau peeking in the female Liberator's Freedom Fest?


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay
> 
> Let me guess--Araneau peeking in the female Liberator's Freedom Fest?



No, you'll see... 
[sblock=Camilla, serial 235T692]Camilla, serial 235T692, snuck quietly through the halls.  Sensing the guards as they passed, she was able to dodge them easily.

Finding the one guard sleeping was a stroke of luck.  She quickly knocked him out, and grabbed his keys.  She snuck down the hall, and began to open up the cells one by one.

"You're free now, there's nothing to fear," the Pleb called into the chamber.  "You need not fight against your will."

Slowly, Araneau emerges from the cell, battered and bruised.  "Those weren't the kind of slaves I was expecting."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, you'll see...
> [sblock=Camilla, serial 235T692]Camilla, serial 235T692, snuck quietly through the halls.  Sensing the guards as they passed, she was able to dodge them easily.
> 
> Finding the one guard sleeping was a stroke of luck.  She quickly knocked him out, and grabbed his keys.  She snuck down the hall, and began to open up the cells one by one.
> ...



 Ah, so Araneau got enslaved as a Gladiator?


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, so Araneau got enslaved as a Gladiator?



Or he snuck into a slave pen, expecting an entirely different type of slave


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Or he snuck into a slave pen, expecting an entirely different type of slave



 That's always possible (and perhaps likely)   Wow, this guy's been everywhere!


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's always possible (and perhaps likely)   Wow, this guy's been everywhere!



You can change that if you want.  It just became a challenge once you asked where I was going to put him


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can change that if you want.  It just became a challenge once you asked where I was going to put him



 Oh, I see


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see



You want to keep it?  Or should I put something a bit more serious in? 

Don't matter to me.  BUt now you're all up on Witty stories


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You want to keep it?  Or should I put something a bit more serious in?
> 
> Don't matter to me.  BUt now you're all up on Witty stories



 I think maybe we'd better put in something more serious and give poor Araneau a break on this one


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think maybe we'd better put in something more serious and give poor Araneau a break on this one



Ok, I'll change who emerges.  

But it was sooooo cool


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll change who emerges.
> 
> But it was sooooo cool


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Then let's edit it slightly without deleting it.



Roger that.  I edited post 73.  Leave a note when post 74 has been edited and we'll just keep doing that till we get to new posts.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]Roger that.  I edited post 73.  Leave a note when post 74 has been edited and we'll just keep doing that till we get to new posts.
> [/SBLOCK]



 Okay, 74...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

75...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 75...



 That wasn't an edit--that might as well have been a deletion because now we can't use any of the rest of it.  Please go back and think of something closer to what was there before.  Unleashed is waiting to post, and I don't want this to take any longer than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

I have nothing RA.  I told you that from the beginning but for Unleashed’s shake I will think on it and see if I cannot come up with something else.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have nothing RA.  I told you that from the beginning but for Unleashed’s shake I will think on it and see if I cannot come up with something else.



 Why couldn't you have just kept it the same without calling him a liar?  I think you started changing it way too early.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Gmail Rystil.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That wasn't an edit--that might as well have been a deletion because now we can't use any of the rest of it.  Please go back and think of something closer to what was there before.  Unleashed is waiting to post, and I don't want this to take any longer than absolutely necessary.




Don't worry too much about me, I've got other things I can do.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why couldn't you have just kept it the same without calling him a liar?  I think you started changing it way too early.



RA, I said it a couple of times were that line of questioning started from, I also said “why” it started. Now that “why” didn’t happen so how could that line of conversation ever take place? 

This isn’t Star Trek so it couldn’t have happened.  I saw your post this morning saying lets edit, no post number, no father instructions so I went and edited where it made sense so we could get this show on the road.

This isn’t about me trying to force a version down your throat (I don’t even have the original posts so I cannot even restore it to the way that it originally was  ) this is about me trying to pleases you once again with limited to no success.

Now, if I edit the last post I edited again (god that just sounds confusing) and Kalli sits there in awkward silence will that work?  (If not tell me what to put in that space and I do it.)

Unleashed, I am sorry this is happening…  It’s really the last thing I wanted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, I said it a couple of times were that line of questioning started from, I also said “why” it started. Now that “why” didn’t happen so how could that line of conversation ever take place?
> 
> This isn’t Star Trek so it couldn’t have happened.  I saw your post this morning saying lets edit, no post number, no father instructions so I went and edited where it made sense so we could get this show on the road.
> 
> ...



 BS--your post #75 didn't need to change at all--in fact, of all the posts in the entire series, it is the only one that had absolutely 0% of a reason to change.  It used to basically just say that he could come out from under the sheets to change so it would be easier and had nothing to do with your mistake in any way (read his response to get the gist).


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

2 things.

1) Congrats on 16,000 (Yeah, big deal compaired to 15k, but still)

2) No comment on the other 2 witty stories Unleashed?  What's your oppinion on Camilla's?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It used to basically just say that he could come out from under the sheets to change so it would be easier and had nothing to do with your mistake in any way (read his response to get the gist).




She wouldn't have suggested that without the "why" happening.  If I need to spend an hour writing my reasons for that then I will do so...

Also his response has no barring on what she says *before* them...  That's simple cause and effect.

RA: really why don't you start some posts with Unleashed?  Kalli isn't going to do anything that he's going to interact with anytime soon. (Honesty)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She wouldn't have suggested that without the "why" happening.  If I need to spend an hour writing my reasons for that then I will do so...
> 
> Also his response has no barring on what she says *before* them...  That's simple cause and effect.
> 
> RA: really why don't you start some posts with Unleashed?  Kalli isn't going to do anything that he's going to interact with anytime soon. (Honesty)



 Dude, you changed it from where she suggests that he does it to where she walks out of the room, whereas if anything, she should be less likely to change in that direction based on what I actually said.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 2 things.
> 
> 1) Congrats on 16,000 (Yeah, big deal compaired to 15k, but still)
> 
> 2) No comment on the other 2 witty stories Unleashed?  What's your oppinion on Camilla's?



 Thanks!  I may take a break for a while--getting frustrated again.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I may take a break for a while--getting frustrated again.



You've been up all night.  G-mail btw


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 2 things.
> 
> 1) Congrats on 16,000 (Yeah, big deal compaired to 15k, but still)
> 
> 2) No comment on the other 2 witty stories Unleashed?  What's your oppinion on Camilla's?




Well I've only just come back on, so give me a moment...now I've got them on my PC in a document...must of course check the spelling yet.

Well Camilla's is a bit of a stretch...if one liberator could penetrate the arena cells that easily they'd never be any slaves left for fighting.  

Perhaps a few other liberators could be helping her during a rather large and important match or of course they could capture a slaver's ship...


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

One last thing RA, I figure I'll point you to this thread, which has the house rules for that monk I was discussing earlier.  Might be an interesting read for you, as well as potentialy some usefull formatting suggestions.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I've only just come back on, so give me a moment...now I've got them on my PC in a document...must of course check the spelling yet.
> 
> Well Camilla's is a bit of a stretch...if one liberator could penetrate the arena cells that easily they'd never be any slaves left for fighting.
> 
> Perhaps a few other liberators could be helping her during a rather large and important match or of course they could capture a slaver's ship...



I did check, ran them through word, but never hurts to double.

Camilla's isn't that bad, simply because she's iconic, and you don't know exactly where she is.  But yes, I think changing the character she frees (even if it's a non-icon) would probably be best.  It's still funny though


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dude, you changed it from where she suggests that he does it to where she walks out of the room, whereas if anything, she should be less likely to change in that direction based on what I actually said.




RA:  I’m working on the reply to the above but I’m not going to slow down other games for it...  So it could be a few.

As for frustration...  Yup, I would agree.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I did check, ran them through word, but never hurts to double.
> 
> Camilla's isn't that bad, simply because she's iconic, and you don't know exactly where she is.  But yes, I think changing the character she frees (even if it's a non-icon) would probably be best.  It's still funny though




Yep all spelled correctly, my bad there, but it doesn't fix the grammar.  

"What's guy got to do to sneak a peak and the nymphs?"

Perhaps...

"What's a guy got to do to sneak a peak at some nymphs?"


I didn't say it was bad, I just offered suggestions for alternatives. As for where she is, well I'd have to guess the gladiator cells, but I'm not sure there are any arena's outside of the major cities. If there aren't your story would make the iconic very impressive indeed if she could penetrate that kind of defense on her own and get the slaves out.

Well it's only funny because Araneau is there and we know why...it's a bit of an inside joke really.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Time for bed with the clock nearing 3am, goodnight all.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep all spelled correctly, my bad there, but it doesn't fix the grammar.
> 
> "What's guy got to do to sneak a peak and the nymphs?"
> 
> ...



Bah, big problem 

Yeah, I know.  I'll fix it, and the location being vague is probably good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dude, you changed it from where she suggests that he does it to where she walks out of the room, whereas if anything, she should be less likely to change in that direction based on what I actually said.



RA: Simply psychology…  1) Humans (and I’m going to assume nymphs more so than normal cause of their lifespan) ignore problems till they have to face them.  As a friend Kalli likes Auto but Kalli’s been raped, Kalli has been raped many times and would never consider doing such a thing with Auto and doesn’t want to see him or any other male naked. (Outside of Catullus who she loves but he doesn’t love her) 

2) Rape is not a crime of passion it’s a crime of dominance, the rapist says, “in your face you’re weak and pathetic!  Look what I am doing to you!”  This leaves a person feeling less than normal and it lasts subconsciously for a very long time, sometimes even for the rest of there life.

Now we had Auto, whom Kalli had thoroughly beaten and in her scared psyche established her dominance over, who showed signs of lusting for her…  With those signs she felt she could discus them with him and not fear him for them…  They had bonded.

Of course I was wrong.  He didn’t show such signs and Kalli would see no reason to have that conversation and you cannot edit a conversation in mid stride like that.  You either edit the whole thing or none of it.  It’s that simple. 

Now to spend this thing along I’m come up with a few choices and you, in my effort to please you, can select whichever you want:

1) We delete the posts and just do it over again.

2) We try to rebuild the thread as it was.

3) You write the post for me and I will insert it into that post for you.

4) I can leave the game.  (We are here to have fun and I’m not having fun.  I’ve done everything I can do to please you, I know longer argue with you (Right now I would consider this a discussion as I still don’t see where you are coming from), I got you a spelljammer category in another forum (without even a thank you), I allow you to tell me I’m wrong in how I play my character and this is something I would never accept from someone else…  Frankly at this point I got to assume this problem we have isn’t solvable even though I have tried.)

5) I can leave all of your games.  (With number four said we have to consider 5…)

The choice is yours.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

This isn't making any sense?  Why in the world would your misinterpretation be a factor to make a difference as to whether they bonded or change whether Kalli leaves the room?  Just as you claim that you don't see where I'm coming from, I can't see your position here at all.  In fact, to me it seems like you are just getting upset and trying to derail things (I'm not at all saying that this is what you are actually doing--it's just what it looks like).  It is borderline mind-numbing how you claim that it is 'impossible' to come up with a post that is analagous to the one that you yourself already made there until you got rid of it.  The circumstances haven't changed in any way that matters.  

If you really want to see what someone who is trying to be helpful about changing something after he made some false-start assumptions that led to a result that didn't seem natural, check out what unleashed did in the SoM thread just the other day (assuming he kept the original to show you).  He actually managed to change what his character posted without derailing the thread, forcing deletions, or slowing thigns down--in fact, he carefully rewrote all of his posts so that I didn't have to change one thing in mine, while still fixing the problem.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

I will be helpful to a point but I will do something my character wouldn’t do… and I bet that's the major difference between what Unleashed did and here.  Only the character's actions/decisions matter in. (IMHO)

If that is what you want, which is number 3 BTW, than write the post and I will drop it in the correct place for you...

What's your choice, RA?  (Wow, I would have thought letting you chose would keep me from being accused of trying to derail something but I guess not...  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I will be helpful to a point but I will do something my character wouldn’t do… and I bet that's the major difference between what Unleashed did and here.  Only the character's actions/decisions matter in. (IMHO)
> 
> If that is what you want, which is number 3 BTW, than write the post and I will drop it in the correct place for you...
> 
> What's your choice, RA?  (Wow, I would have thought letting you chose would keep me from being accused of trying to derail something but I guess not...  )



 I choose to have you write back in something analagous enough to what you had before that we can just go with what is already there in my next post.  Unfortunately, that wasn't one of your choices.  I'm doing work right now (posting while I'm running my models, which takes a few minutes each time), so I don't have time to write it up for you, and you had one that worked beautifully up before until you got rid of it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

(took a really long nap)

It's edited now and honesty if that doesn’t work I don’t have any idea what else to do… :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (took a really long nap)
> 
> It's edited now and honesty if that doesn’t work I don’t have any idea what else to do… :\



 That's quite good.  Now you needn't edit anything until #79


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Glad to here it.   Next question for you:  What is Melody admitting or not admitting too in DT?  (basically, yes she did it or no she didn't.)

Sorry...  Head Cold and Dayquil bad combo on thought process....


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I will be helpful to a point but I will do something my character wouldn’t do… and I bet that's the major difference between what Unleashed did and here.  Only the character's actions/decisions matter in. (IMHO)



Just a note here.  I reciently had one of my characters accidently slaughter several surenduring cultists, mostly because I missed the fact that combat had finished.  After talking with the GM, we let it stand, he said he wouldn't penalize me in game for it, and I roleplayed it into the character as him being over come by rage, which given the situation (Assulting a cult of child stealing and soul stealing people can be kind of nerve wracking), it ended up working.

That said, doing something occasionaly out of character, even by mistake, is sometimes part of what makes the character whole.  Occasionaly we all do something a bit different, sometimes by accident, sometimes with no problems.  Sometimes it's best to simply let things lie, or make as few changes as possable.

Granted, I haven't read any of what you guys are talking about in the IC thread, but I've rarely seen anything that couldn't be resolved with anything more major than a post edit or two, otherwise maybe you just need to live with it.  People aren't perfect, nor always 'in character', and neither should a PC be.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

RA: [sblock] conformation...  in post 76 Auto now seems to be suggesting he is hiding because he is attracted to her?  (and sort of admitting it) Is this correct...? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Glad to here it.   Next question for you:  What is Melody admitting or not admitting too in DT?  (basically, yes she did it or no she didn't.)
> 
> Sorry...  Head Cold and Dayquil bad combo on thought process....



 She said that she definitely didn't do it, I believe, when she says "No to both"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Just a note here.




Bront, thanks for the opinion…  (I know I'm coming of rude but then again your post came off rude to me.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She said that she definitely didn't do it, I believe, when she says "No to both"



I love the I believe clause…   At least it isn’t just me. (I'll drop an OOC post there.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Not quite--but it is certainly in a similar vein.  It seems as though he is a bit bashful and also that he thinks it would be rude to be an exhibitionist in front of a lady.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I love the I believe clause…   At least it isn’t just me. (I'll drop an OOC post there.)



 Wait, I change my mind.  She agrees that she *did* do it and she doesn't deny it.  That's what both counts are for


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not quite--but it is certainly in a similar vein.  It seems as though he is a bit bashful and also that he thinks it would be rude to be an exhibitionist in front of a lady.




Okay.  Gotcha...  but now I'm not sure 79 needs to be changed...  :\   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, I change my mind.  She agrees that she *did* do it and she doesn't deny it.  That's what both counts are for



 RA, just because I said I had a head cold and was on Dayquil doesn't mean you should mess with me...


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront, thanks for the opinion…  (I know I'm coming of rude but then again your post came off rude to me.)



Actualy, you didn't come off as rude till you mentioned it.  My intention wasn't to be rude, only to offer an oppinion.  I'm sorry you took offence to it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Sure, actually, come to think, you're absolutely right.  Probably the only thing we need to change is the one where she says she knows he's lying a little while later [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, you didn't come off as rude till you mentioned it.  My intention wasn't to be rude, only to offer an oppinion.  I'm sorry you took offence to it.



 Don't stress it...  I just don't think it should have been said since things where moving forward.  (That whole “don’t add gas to the fire” thing)


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't stress it...  I just don't think it should have been said since things where moving forward.  (That whole “don’t add gas to the fire” thing)



Well, not knowing that since those posts were private, I'm sorry.  It's just food for thought in any case.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

Yay, things are moving forward.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yay, things are moving forward.



Only cause I cheated and deleted the last post instead of just editing it…    

*hush*  don’t tell RA.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow!  I took three edits to get my Kalli post up right...  

I must look like a monkey doped up on Dayquil as it treats a football like it was a nymph!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Only cause I cheated and deleted the last post instead of just editing it…
> 
> *hush*  don’t tell RA.




Here's an [/SBLOCK] for the end.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow!  I took three edits to get my Kalli post up right...
> 
> I must look like a monkey doped up on Dayquil as it treats a football like it was a nymph!



And the field goal is up.... Its good!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> And the field goal is up.... Its good!



  Holy cow, RA's being really mean if that's what you think nymphs are meant for kicking... 

RA: [sblock] Last post looked cool.  If you have any skill point ideas for Kallithyia cause of it let me know and also let me know when I should post again.  I imagine I’m on some sort of break now.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

BS
[SBLOCK]Actually, that just caught us up to unleashed [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Holy cow, RA's being really mean if that's what you think nymphs are meant for kicking...



Sorry, you mentioned football


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2005)

Calling it a nite.  goodnite all! 

Keia


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Calling it a nite.  goodnite all!
> 
> Keia



Night Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Calling it a nite.  goodnite all!
> 
> Keia



 G'night.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Calling it a nite.  goodnite all!




Good night.  DOn't forget the one thing.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Rystal Arden said:
			
		

> a Rowaini man



Araneau?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Araneau?



 Heh, must be!


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

BTW, I certaintly must say, that while my characters seem to like dogs more, I'm personaly more partial to cats, but there's no "Riding cat" in the rules


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, I certaintly must say, that while my characters seem to like dogs more, I'm personaly more partial to cats, but there's no "Riding cat" in the rules



 There is too.   It’s in the Book of Erotic Fantasy under the rules for intercourse…  

What?  What do you mean different type of cat?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, I certaintly must say, that while my characters seem to like dogs more, I'm personaly more partial to cats, but there's no "Riding cat" in the rules



 It would be easy to create one using the stats for Dog, Cat, and Riding Dog in the rules


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, I certaintly must say, that while my characters seem to like dogs more, I'm personaly more partial to cats, but there's no "Riding cat" in the rules




Of course there is, a leopard for small creatures, and a lion or tiger for medium creatures.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> There is too.   It’s in the Book of Erotic Fantasy under the rules for intercourse…
> 
> What?  What do you mean different type of cat?



I, um, didn't bring that book to work.    


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It would be easy to create one using the stats for Dog, Cat, and Riding Dog in the rules



I'd love to see one.


			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Of course there is, a leopard for small creatures, and a lion or tiger for medium creatures.



Yeah, but lions and tigers aren't exactly available at 1st level for a animal companion.  I do want a tiger though


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Good night.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

Goodnight BS.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but lions and tigers aren't exactly available at 1st level for a animal companion.  I do want a tiger though




Even leopards aren't available, unless that was fixed in errata (they're a 4th level companion), which is quite silly when you can have a heavy horse at 1st level.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Even leopards aren't available, unless that was fixed in errata (they're a 4th level companion), which is quite silly when you can have a heavy horse at 1st level.



Yeah, but a heavy horse isn't as good in combat as far as actualy attacking.  But yes, some of the animal companions are not balanced.  Vasha has a riding dong because it was interesting and somewhat appropriate for arris.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but a heavy horse isn't as good in combat as far as actualy attacking.  But yes, some of the animal companions are not balanced.  Vasha has a riding dong because it was interesting and somewhat appropriate for arris.




I don't see why they consider an untrained horse or pony to use it's hooves as a secondary attack, considering they didn't do it with either a donkey or a mule. So if you remove that idiocy, as they didn't do it to any other animal (apparently a monkey is more combat savvy than a wild horse), they have two primary attacks at +4 melee doing 1d6+3 damage. Not all that weak compared to a leopard.

A riding 'dong', well I'm sure Vasha enjoys that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

Cat, Riding

Medium Animal
Hit Dice 2d8+2
Initiative +3
Speed 40 ft (8 squares)
Armour Class 16 (+3 Dex, +3 Natural) touch 13, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple +1/+1
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d4)
Full Attack: 2 Claws +4 melee (1d4) and Bite -1 melee (1d6)
Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft
Special Attacks: --
Special Qualities: Low-light Vision, Scent
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +1
Abilities: Str 11, Dex, 17, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
Skills: Balance +11, Climb +7, Hide +7 (+11 in undergrowth), Jump +14, Listen +3, Move Silently +7, Spot +4
Feats: Weapon Finesse
Environment: Temperate plains
Organisation: Domesticated or Solitary
Challenge Rating: 1
Advancement: --
Level Adjustment: --


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I don't see why they consider an untrained horse or pony to use it's hooves as a secondary attack, considering they didn't do it with either a donkey or a mule. So if you remove that idiocy, as they didn't do it to any other animal (apparently a monkey is more combat savvy than a wild horse), they have two primary attacks at +4 melee doing 1d6+3 damage. Not all that weak compared to a leopard.
> 
> A riding 'dong', well I'm sure Vasha enjoys that.



 Actually, camels only have a secondary attack too, but they have massive strength.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> A riding 'dong', well I'm sure Vasha enjoys that.



Funny RA should bring up camels 

Edited for quote reference clairity


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, camels only have a secondary attack too, but they have massive strength.




Oops, yeah I saw that when I was looking, but forgot when I posted.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oops, yeah I saw that when I was looking, but forgot when I posted.



I'll just wait for my riding Triceratops.

Or maybe just ride a dire tiger.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll just wait for my riding Triceratops.
> 
> Or maybe just ride a dire tiger.



 So you don't like my riding cat


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So you don't like my riding cat



Not compaired to a riding tiger 

But yes, a riding cat is pretty cool.  Would have prefered something like that to the dog, but the dog fits for RP reasons, till it's time for the big lake in the sky for him


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

RA: E-mail sent   If you have time, great.  If it's after 8 AM, send it to my personal box.  It's more assistance than anything else.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the help, hope you enjoyed that too 

Of course, now you need to run a campaign to use it...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks for the help, hope you enjoyed that too
> 
> Of course, now you need to run a campaign to use it...



 Well, it's not as deadly as the giant purple one that attacked my FtF group with its Dire Hippopotamus allies.  They were almost wiped out and drowned to death, even the crazy Iajutsu Master who defeated an army of rather powerful soldiers almost by himself, but it should be a fun opponent


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

More quotes (Like to get some "Huh?"s)

"Act now and we'll throw in these three bathroom Sonic Converters, a 1000 gold piece value, absolutely free!"


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it's not as deadly as the giant purple one that attacked my FtF group with its Dire Hippopotamus allies.  They were almost wiped out and drowned to death, even the crazy Iajutsu Master who defeated an army of rather powerful soldiers almost by himself, but it should be a fun opponent



Yes, it should work quite well with the theme of the campaign as well.

And no, Hunters is not going to be similar in theme, not going anywhere close


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, it should work quite well with the theme of the campaign as well.
> 
> And no, Hunters is not going to be similar in theme, not going anywhere close



 Good--but just so you know, if you come to me asking for help tricking out some sort of Magebred Ogre with the Spelltouched template, I might just give him a glass jaw on purpose


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Good--but just so you know, if you come to me asking for help tricking out some sort of Magebred Ogre with the Spelltouched template, I might just give him a glass jaw on purpose



Ooh, thanks for the idea


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ooh, thanks for the idea




Bad Rystil.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

Goodnight all, I'm off to do a few things before bed.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

RA:  Where you at with your project?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA:  Where you at with your project?



 I finished the one, now I'm doing the last one for Tuesday.  Then I'm set until Thursday and Friday's assignment and two Tuesdays from now's essay.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I finished the one, now I'm doing the last one for Tuesday.  Then I'm set until Thursday and Friday's assignment and two Tuesdays from now's essay.



Good to hear   Always nice to see it going in the right direction


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

So Unleashed…  Any guess on who Aspasia is with since both of our characters ran into each other and neither had her in tow?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

Well I'm pretty sure she's sleeping, as she went to bed several hours after Tiberius.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'm pretty sure she's sleeping, as she went to bed several hours after Tiberius.



 And here I thought she slept around all day…


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And here I thought she slept around all day…




Well she was exactly sleeping then was she.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

I got a thrilling day filled with dentists and mechanics ahead of me, so looks like it's night night for me.

I'll be lurking more tomorow after all that, while I flip through the M&M 2 book.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I got a thrilling day filled with dentists and mechanics ahead of me, so looks like it's night night for me.
> 
> I'll be lurking more tomorow after all that, while I flip through the M&M 2 book.



 G'night then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

Woohoo--the first two parts of my algorithm give the correct results.  Granted, the final part is the most complicated, but I always get hung up in the file reading usually, so I'll hopefully be set


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Woohoo--the first two parts of my algorithm give the correct results.  Granted, the final part is the most complicated, but I always get hung up in the file reading usually, so I'll hopefully be set



Sweet!   Sounds like your almost having fun!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Woohoo--the first two parts of my algorithm give the correct results.  Granted, the final part is the most complicated, but I always get hung up in the file reading usually, so I'll hopefully be set




Good to hear.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

Nighty night, all.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Woohoo--the first two parts of my algorithm give the correct results.  Granted, the final part is the most complicated, but I always get hung up in the file reading usually, so I'll hopefully be set



That's good news


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh, FYI, I didn't have my FtF session last night.  1 person showed up (1 was sick, 1 was out of town (warned me a month in advance, so no biggie), 2 ended up with other things to do once I said likely board gaming when missing 2 (last time I was missing 2, it crippled the story ), and one didn't let me know he wasn't coming after I left a message.  The last one was the one guy I was unsure of, but we straightened a few things out with his character (I had to make it origionaly, since he was busy the first few sessions).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, FYI, I didn't have my FtF session last night.  1 person showed up (1 was sick, 1 was out of town (warned me a month in advance, so no biggie), 2 ended up with other things to do once I said likely board gaming when missing 2 (last time I was missing 2, it crippled the story ), and one didn't let me know he wasn't coming after I left a message.  The last one was the one guy I was unsure of, but we straightened a few things out with his character (I had to make it origionaly, since he was busy the first few sessions).



 Yikes!  I've never had that happen with my main FtF group, but it happened once when I was guest GMing, and it is definitely uncool when that happens.  Of course, when it's my main group, even if we have a few last minute cancellations, I'll just start a new campaign completely on the fly with the people who did show up (or continue one if we have one), so there's often an option.  We have like 20 campaigns running, including one where every character was a quasi-deity that had to stop in the midst of a fight between the Duelist, who had grown to Size Colossal, and an Ur-Tarrasque that the PCs freed because they thought the cultist was just a lunatic and did his ritual to humour him.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

We stoped doing that a while ago when the number of campaigns grew to be enourmous, so now we generaly just play every 2 weeks, assuming everyone's available.  We had one session in October I think, missed the last 2 due to people missing though (It was a con 2 weeks ago that stole them all, so no harm there.)

I had hoped this campaign would have run it's corse by the end of the year, but it seems destined to not be.  Someone else is due up next for GMing though, and that will help me out a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We stoped doing that a while ago when the number of campaigns grew to be enourmous, so now we generaly just play every 2 weeks, assuming everyone's available.  We had one session in October I think, missed the last 2 due to people missing though (It was a con 2 weeks ago that stole them all, so no harm there.)
> 
> I had hoped this campaign would have run it's corse by the end of the year, but it seems destined to not be.  Someone else is due up next for GMing though, and that will help me out a bit.



 Well, we kept doing it because my players are always itching for new campaigns, and I'm the only one who ever GMs in my group except for very rare occasions that I can count on my fingers (without using binary).


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, we kept doing it because my players are always itching for new campaigns, and I'm the only one who ever GMs in my group except for very rare occasions that I can count on my fingers (without using binary).



Yeah, we have a more usuall GM, but he needs a break on occasion, and I stepped up this time.

No clue what we're up for next.  I've heard anything from Darwin's World (cool post apoc setting), to Pendragon (old ed, pregens, realy didn't interest me too much, but we'll see), to others running a D&D game of some kind.  I'd like to play in a FtF Eberron, particularly because it seems most of my online Eberron games seem slated to die (at least the one's I'm playing in) 

BTW, given Vasha wants to share her spell, and therefore her love, with the world, how exactly would she go about introducing her spell into the general populace?  I don't think she can scribe scrolls, so she'd probably have to teach someone and have them scribe a few?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We stoped doing that a while ago when the number of campaigns grew to be enourmous, so now we generaly just play every 2 weeks, assuming everyone's available.  We had one session in October I think, missed the last 2 due to people missing though (It was a con 2 weeks ago that stole them all, so no harm there.)
> 
> I had hoped this campaign would have run it's corse by the end of the year, but it seems destined to not be.  Someone else is due up next for GMing though, and that will help me out a bit.




Lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, Bront...my FtF group only plays once a month, and I think we've manage a whole 4 sessions for the year (assuming we manage to have one either this weekend or the next--which won't be the full group as someone was unavailable all month).

My current campaign has been running for a very long time, pretty close to the start of 3rd Edition I think (due to the very irregular schedule above), and doesn't look like ending anytime soon. They're all of 12th-level.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, we used to meet every friday, which turned into every other, but I can't make that.  For a while, I had 2 groups,  one every other friday, one every other sunday.

I'd like to do a second every other sunday thing, but time and availability is always an issue.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, we have a more usuall GM, but he needs a break on occasion, and I stepped up this time.
> 
> No clue what we're up for next.  I've heard anything from Darwin's World (cool post apoc setting), to Pendragon (old ed, pregens, realy didn't interest me too much, but we'll see), to others running a D&D game of some kind.  I'd like to play in a FtF Eberron, particularly because it seems most of my online Eberron games seem slated to die (at least the one's I'm playing in)
> 
> BTW, given Vasha wants to share her spell, and therefore her love, with the world, how exactly would she go about introducing her spell into the general populace?  I don't think she can scribe scrolls, so she'd probably have to teach someone and have them scribe a few?



 Yep, she'd teach it to someone and have that person scribe scrolls.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yep, she'd teach it to someone and have that person scribe scrolls.



Given they'd then be able to sell it, I wonder if she could make money off of that?

Of course, they'd probably try to charge her instead


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, Bront...my FtF group only plays once a month, and I think we've manage a whole 4 sessions for the year (assuming we manage to have one either this weekend or the next--which won't be the full group as someone was unavailable all month).
> 
> My current campaign has been running for a very long time, pretty close to the start of 3rd Edition I think (due to the very irregular schedule above), and doesn't look like ending anytime soon. They're all of 12th-level.



 During the summer, my group of buddies from when we started playing meets nearly every week.  We have one campaign that we usually don't play that started in 2nd edition Player's Option and was converted to 3.0+Epic--the second big campaign we did.  The players are 22nd level, which they actually earned under the grueling XP progression from 2e


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Given they'd then be able to sell it, I wonder if she could make money off of that?
> 
> Of course, they'd probably try to charge her instead



 If she teaches them for free, they might make scrolls and sell them to other people for no charge, but if she orders them, ya, she has to pay.  Though she can probably work out one scroll for free in exchange for the spell.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, we used to meet every friday, which turned into every other, but I can't make that.  For a while, I had 2 groups,  one every other friday, one every other sunday.
> 
> I'd like to do a second every other sunday thing, but time and availability is always an issue.




We used to meet every Saturday, which went to every 2nd Saturday, and over the last couple of years slipped out to about once a month due to scheduling problems.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If she teaches them for free, they might make scrolls and sell them to other people for no charge, but if she orders them, ya, she has to pay.  Though she can probably work out one scroll for free in exchange for the spell.



Oh, good.  She needs a scroll for Bertram.  (I guess she could teach him, but something about 8 hours alone to learn a massage spell from a nymph might make his fiance uncomfortable)


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> We used to meet every Saturday, which went to every 2nd Saturday, and over the last couple of years slipped out to about once a month due to scheduling problems.



Scheduling wasn't as much an issue as the GF not wanting to be out of luck every friday when I only got 2 days off, particularly when she didn't get the weekend off herself.  I ended up having Fridays one week, Sundays the other week, and that worked well in general.

Now that I'm on my new schedule, and we have 2 days off togeather, it might be a bit better if I picked up a second sunday game.

But yeah, scheduling can be complicated, particularly if you don't occasionaly get an influx of new players.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Scheduling wasn't as much an issue as the GF not wanting to be out of luck every friday when I only got 2 days off, particularly when she didn't get the weekend off herself.  I ended up having Fridays one week, Sundays the other week, and that worked well in general.
> 
> Now that I'm on my new schedule, and we have 2 days off togeather, it might be a bit better if I picked up a second sunday game.
> 
> But yeah, scheduling can be complicated, particularly if you don't occasionaly get an influx of new players.



 The secret is to get her to join your group so she wants you to have it every week


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Scheduling wasn't as much an issue as the GF not wanting to be out of luck every friday when I only got 2 days off, particularly when she didn't get the weekend off herself.  I ended up having Fridays one week, Sundays the other week, and that worked well in general.
> 
> Now that I'm on my new schedule, and we have 2 days off togeather, it might be a bit better if I picked up a second sunday game.
> 
> But yeah, scheduling can be complicated, particularly if you don't occasionaly get an influx of new players.




Well that's become an issue too, since one of our players got married (his wife, GF at the time, played with us for a while, but ended up dropping out after about 6 months).

Our group has actually shrunk recently due to losing a player to MMORPG's as well...that was sad. You're right though it does get harder as the group shrinks...we used to have 7 players until they finished university, got married, and moved all around the state or interstate for work.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The secret is to get her to join your group so she wants you to have it every week



She's not a gamer


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> She's not a gamer



 Not yet at least


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not yet at least



I've been trying, but if it's too much more complex than monopoly, she's generaly not interested.

Though she did enjoy Lunar Rails, and I'd hope she could enjoy Settlers on occasion, it's just not her thing.

Odd, since I met her in an online RPG


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've been trying, but if it's too much more complex than monopoly, she's generaly not interested.
> 
> Though she did enjoy Lunar Rails, and I'd hope she could enjoy Settlers on occasion, it's just not her thing.
> 
> Odd, since I met her in an online RPG



 Hmm...how can you enjoy MMOs but not tabletop gaming?  Well, I guess there are a lot of people who do...maybe the graphical world gives a greater sense of immediacy.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...how can you enjoy MMOs but not tabletop gaming?  Well, I guess there are a lot of people who do...maybe the graphical world gives a greater sense of immediacy.



It was a text based game, that turned a bit more into a RP chat room than anything due to the stagnation of the game.  And she somewhat enjoyed it, but has moved on.  (Federation if any of you are curious, and no, not a Star Trek game)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> She's not a gamer



Neither was LS when I found her…


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Woho!  Getting things done 

I got one of my M&M characters done, and have the pic for the other.

I got 3 fillings (woho!)

I got a car in the to mechanic

And I broke a VCR


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho!  Getting things done
> 
> I got one of my M&M characters done, and have the pic for the other.
> 
> ...



 Yay!  I sorta finished one project and then did my assignment for Thursday too.


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay!  I sorta finished one project and then did my assignment for Thursday too.



Cool 

I need to write Gun Monkey's background.  And then I might do Purple Haze, or draw up my VoP Monk.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> I need to write Gun Monkey's background.  And then I might do Purple Haze, or draw up my VoP Monk.



 Ah.  Mutants and Masterminds sounds like it might be cool, but I have no clue how the ruleset works.  Of course, I have the FCTF superheroes ruleset from ENP for free, so I likely won't be purchasing M&M anytime soon.


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, I could always help you with a character if you realy want, it's different, but works well for supers.

I got the tape out of the VCR, and now it powers on, but it locks up once it gets a tape in it.  Technicaly, that would be ok for us half the time, since we rarely use it to record, but we do use it for a tuner (Old TV).  I'll just have to replace it eventualy with a nicer newer one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, I could always help you with a character if you realy want, it's different, but works well for supers.
> 
> I got the tape out of the VCR, and now it powers on, but it locks up once it gets a tape in it.  Technicaly, that would be ok for us half the time, since we rarely use it to record, but we do use it for a tuner (Old TV).  I'll just have to replace it eventualy with a nicer newer one.



 Stupid VCR! 

Well, I hear that there are all kinds of different rules, so it would probably be way too hard to do without knowing them, but I wish you guys success with the Living Supers campaign!  The setting's background gave me the idea for an interesting adventure that you guys could have, actually.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

Night all.  

Bront, put duck tape over the tape slot and call it fixed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Night all.
> 
> Bront, put duck tape over the tape slot and call it fixed.



 Bah, that only works in Nodwick!


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Stupid VCR!
> 
> Well, I hear that there are all kinds of different rules, so it would probably be way too hard to do without knowing them, but I wish you guys success with the Living Supers campaign!  The setting's background gave me the idea for an interesting adventure that you guys could have, actually.



We appreciate the well wishes.  

As far as the big difference, it's that damage works differently, but you never need any die other than a D20.  I didn't care how it worked in 1st ed, I think it's a bit more robust now.


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Night all.
> 
> Bront, put duck tape over the tape slot and call it fixed.



I tried duct tape, but the VCR head just got stuck on it


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We appreciate the well wishes.
> 
> As far as the big difference, it's that damage works differently, but you never need any die other than a D20.  I didn't care how it worked in 1st ed, I think it's a bit more robust now.



 I know about the Toughness Saves.  As for only needing a d20, I like all the dice--my favourite is d100 because they usually were used for goofy tables that I enjoyed


----------



## unleashed (Nov 15, 2005)

And irony raises it's head again.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

It's amazing all this controversy for VoP.  I guess people see "Wow, free stuff for a moral code?  Must be broken" :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's amazing all this controversy for VoP.  I guess people see "Wow, free stuff for a moral code?  Must be broken" :\



 It harkens back to second edition, which had a lot of kits that gave wonderful advantages for little to know drawbacks that should have just been roleplayed out…  (Like a moral code, or a militant background.)

I don’t know, maybe I seen to many M&M games where the challenges truly need to be tailored to the PCs as what will challenge 10 PCs of the same power level another one, by himself, could walk through it unscathed, but I see any feat that gives a weakness as a means for exploitation…

edit: night all!


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Perhaps.  I think people are uncomfortable with moral codes in the RP aspect in general though.

BRB


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Perhaps.  I think people are uncomfortable with moral codes in the RP aspect in general though.
> 
> BRB



 I think the problem is when it is poorly written and when it is a huge trade-off for a huge gain with subjective portions of it--for me it is important to balance the powers vs the trade-off, and that means taking a fairly hard line on wealth for the VoP character.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

My character who's going to take it should be interesting, and the GM is encouraging exalted stuff, and I've tried to work every feat into the concept instead of simply making it a crunch thing, so the character should be fun to RP, and fits well with all the feats.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

I need a good name for a Nymph, and my monk.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I need a good name for a Nymph, and my monk.



 I'm going to guess that the Nymph is part of the prerequisite for Nymph's Kiss? 

Try Adrasteia, Aix, Alkyone, Ankhiale, Astris, Britomartis, Dione, Elektra, Endeis, Eudora, Hekaerge, Ida, Iynx, Kalypso, Kelaino, Khariklo, Kleeia, Koronis, Lampetia, Loxo, Maia, Maira, Makris, Menippe, Merope, Methe, Metiokhe, Okyrhoe, Oupis, Phaethousa, Phaio. Phaisyie, Sterope, Taygete, Thaleia, Thrassa, Thysa, Aglaie, Aia, Aigle, Alkinoe, Ankhiroe, Anthrakia, Agriope, Astereodeia, Deiopea, Derketis, Eupheme, Euryte, Euthemia, Glauke, Harmonia, Hegetoria, Himalia, Kalybe, Khrysopeleia, Klonie, Klymene, Knossia, Myrtoessa, Neaira, Oinoe, Orseis, Pareia, Psalakantha, Rhene, Syllis, Teledike, or Thero.

If none of those is good, there are a lot more.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, and if I'm right, you could always pick the mythological names of a man and the Nymph he loved, like Peleus and Thetis.  Let me know if I should give more of those.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, since she'll be more like a mother to him... I don't think the lover will work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, since she'll be more like a mother to him... I don't think the lover will work.



 Well, I suppose that's an intimate relationship too.  Of course, lots of Greek heroes were the children of Nymphs--like Thetis and Akhilleus, or Koronis and Asclepius, or Klymene and Phaeton.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

I asked the GM, and his version of intimate is simply something close.  She's going to be a substitute mother for him, and it will be interesting.  I'll link to it once I'm done with the story.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> edit: night all!




Damn BS, for someone with nothing to do, you certainly take your time doing it.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, finished it 

You can read about him here


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, finished it
> 
> You can read about him here



 Cool


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

I wanted to work is Vow into his background, as well as the kiss, and I like how it came out.  He's a wholely new man, and now somewhat of a Cain type figure.

Anyway, let me know what you think of him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I wanted to work is Vow into his background, as well as the kiss, and I like how it came out.  He's a wholely new man, and now somewhat of a Cain type figure.
> 
> Anyway, let me know what you think of him.



 I didn't see him as Cain at all, but I can see the rest of it.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't see him as Cain at all, but I can see the rest of it.



Cain from Kung Fu

(Sorry, it might be Kain)

Edit: BTW, I need to make a Gnome Ranger once.  Maybe with a riding dog companion named Silver.  Maybe a Cohort named Tonto too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cain from Kung Fu
> 
> (Sorry, it might be Kain)
> 
> Edit: BTW, I need to make a Gnome Ranger once.  Maybe with a riding dog companion named Silver.  Maybe a Cohort named Tonto too.



 Ohhhhh...When you say Cain and don't give context, most people (by which I mean me ) assume the biblical one who killed his brother Abel


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh...When you say Cain and don't give context, most people (by which I mean me ) assume the biblical one who killed his brother Abel



Yeah, I thought of that afterwards.   No, definately not him.  Glad you like it.  I could probably go into more detail, but it's already almost 2 pages, and it's ultimately a background, but it gives me a good spring point.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought of that afterwards.   No, definately not him.  Glad you like it.  I could probably go into more detail, but it's already almost 2 pages, and it's ultimately a background, but it gives me a good spring point.



 Sometimes I do write it longer, but that length is usually enough unless you're trying to insert plot hooks on purpose.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sometimes I do write it longer, but that length is usually enough unless you're trying to insert plot hooks on purpose.



Nah, I think I got all the plot hooks out of it.  Nonlethal Force is pretty good about using what you give him.

You should try to weasel your way into a game with him if you can.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, I think I got all the plot hooks out of it.  Nonlethal Force is pretty good about using what you give him.
> 
> You should try to weasel your way into a game with him if you can.



 Hmm...maybe.  I saw his recruiting threads, and noticed that he posts a good amount, but I happen to have a strong irrational distaste for the Greyhawk pantheon, so I declined to enter.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...maybe.  I saw his recruiting threads, and noticed that he posts a good amount, but I happen to have a strong irrational distaste for the Greyhawk pantheon, so I declined to enter.



I'm sure he'll run something else.  I saw this as an opertunity to try the VoP, and a monk, neither of which I've personaly played.  I know I directed you to his homebrew thread earlier, he's got some interesting details on his races and world, looks like he just hasn't created a new pantheon yet, if he ever intends too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm sure he'll run something else.  I saw this as an opertunity to try the VoP, and a monk, neither of which I've personaly played.  I know I directed you to his homebrew thread earlier, he's got some interesting details on his races and world, looks like he just hasn't created a new pantheon yet, if he ever intends too.



 I rarely create my own pantheon either, though I've done it sometimes, but I found the Greyhawk pantheon to be severely lacking in extremely important portfolios, and some of them that are there are obscure and hard to find any info on them.  For instance, can you name the Greyhawk goddess of love and beauty?  Probably not, though I managed to track one down after Googling for twenty minutes, but there's no more info on her than her name, and that's even just from a 1e site.  Also, the gods they do have annoy me because they seem silly and one-dimensional to me, but I admit it's probably just me.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Myhriss, goddess of Love and Beauty.

I agree, the only reason I happen to know, is because I had to look them up too, for Kitrina (who also pays homage to Istus and Rao, Goddess of Fate, and Godess of Peace and Serenity)

http://www.cmc.net/~rtaylor/greyhawk/gods/lists/


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Myhriss, goddess of Love and Beauty.
> 
> I agree, the only reason I happen to know, is because I had to look them up too, for Kitrina (who also pays homage to Istus and Rao, Goddess of Fate, and Godess of Peace and Serenity)
> 
> http://www.cmc.net/~rtaylor/greyhawk/gods/lists/



 I only know Mhyriss because I was making a Greyhawk character once...but Greyhawk has some of the most boring gods I've ever seen.  They even managed to make a god of magic I don't like (the only one)


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I only know Mhyriss because I was making a Greyhawk character once...but Greyhawk has some of the most boring gods I've ever seen.  They even managed to make a god of magic I don't like (the only one)



You don't like Bocab?

Yeah, Forgotten Realms isn't too much better, though their gods at least have a bit more plot to them.  Eberron's deities seem a bit sparce, but that's what the pantheon worship is for.  LEW's deities are... interesting.  Most look like they were made to min/max, with far too many having travel and/or luck, and some of the favored weapons seem a bit too 'convenient'.  I had hoped to help straighten them out with my proposals, and have 1-2 more ideas, but going to hold off for the time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You don't like Bocab?
> 
> Yeah, Forgotten Realms isn't too much better, though their gods at least have a bit more plot to them.  Eberron's deities seem a bit sparce, but that's what the pantheon worship is for.  LEW's deities are... interesting.  Most look like they were made to min/max, with far too many having travel and/or luck, and some of the favored weapons seem a bit too 'convenient'.  I had hoped to help straighten them out with my proposals, and have 1-2 more ideas, but going to hold off for the time.



 I find the Forgotten Realms deities to be much more interesting, and I appreciate how most of them were derived from real-world mythologies as well.  In one of my main homebrew worlds, I actually use the FR pantheon with a few twists--it has interesting deities, covers all the bases well, and the 2e book Faiths and Avatars was awesome!


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I find the Forgotten Realms deities to be much more interesting, and I appreciate how most of them were derived from real-world mythologies as well.  In one of my main homebrew worlds, I actually use the FR pantheon with a few twists--it has interesting deities, covers all the bases well, and the 2e book Faiths and Avatars was awesome!



I'm just not a big FR fan.  The uber-NPCs, the excrutiating detail, just never floated my boat.  I had the Forgoten Realms Adventures book, which I did like the dieties in there, but the newer books didn't have some of the ones I remembered and liked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed that the LEW ones were kind of weird...

As for Boccob, he is incredibly boring and his epithet is "the Uncaring"...I don't know...

Give me a choice for the weakest link between Isis, Mystra, Boccob, I'll pick Boccob.

Ra, Lathandar, Helios, Pelor, Shamash?  Pelor.

Haides, Hel, Ereshkigal, Jergal, Arawn, Nerull?  Nerull (though admittedly Kelemvor is weak too, so it might be close)

etc...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm just not a big FR fan.  The uber-NPCs, the excrutiating detail, just never floated my boat.  I had the Forgoten Realms Adventures book, which I did like the dieties in there, but the newer books didn't have some of the ones I remembered and liked.



 I didn't say my homebrew _is_ FR--just that I use the deities.  They are very nice, even if you don't like the setting itself.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't say my homebrew _is_ FR--just that I use the deities.  They are very nice, even if you don't like the setting itself.



I know, and wasn't accusing you of using the setting, just mentioning it.

I've pondered building my own pantheon, but I don't run enough things to make it worth the time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

I made a pretty cool adventure after Deities and Demigods 3e came out where the campaign started with all the characters (who started at level 12) gaining quasideity status, which by necessity involved my own pantheon.  It was pretty cool--perhaps I could run it on ENWorld some day, but they just keep putting more work on my workload...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For instance, can you name the Greyhawk goddess of love and beauty?  Probably not, though I managed to track one down after Googling for twenty minutes, but there's no more info on her than her name, and that's even just from a 1e site.






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I find the Forgotten Realms deities to be much more interesting, and I appreciate how most of them were derived from real-world mythologies as well. In one of my main homebrew worlds, I actually use the FR pantheon with a few twists--it has interesting deities, covers all the bases well, and the 2e book Faiths and Avatars was awesome!




Oh there's quite a bit more info on Myhriss than that, and 3E too in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer. Though you're right, there's a lot more background and such for the FR deities.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oh there's quite a bit more info on Myhriss than that, and 3E too in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer. Though you're right, there's a lot more background and such for the FR deities.



 Not easily locatable online though, or even where it should be in the PH or even Deities and Demigods--just in an RPGA Living Greyhawk thing.  Also, when I do find out more about the Greyhawk gods, it's usually much more boring than the background on the FR gods, even similar FR gods.  Lathander and Pelor are good examples there.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not easily locatable online though, or even where it should be in the PH or even Deities and Demigods--just in an RPGA Living Greyhawk thing.  Also, when I do find out more about the Greyhawk gods, it's usually much more boring than the background on the FR gods, even similar FR gods.  Lathander and Pelor are good examples there.




No they're not, mainly due to the fact that except for the ones in the PHB they're all considered relatively minor. The Living Greyhawk Gazetteer though was the Greyhawk Campaign Setting for 3E such as it was. The reason there aren't more in the PHB is because like the Forgotten Realms there are a huge amount of them, around 80 if I recall correctly.

I totally agree, they're pretty sparse in detail and flavour, and much prefer the Forgotten Realms gods myself...then I like the Forgotten Realms setting too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No they're not, mainly due to the fact that except for the ones in the PHB they're all considered relatively minor. The Living Greyhawk Gazetteer though was the Greyhawk Campaign Setting for 3E such as it was. The reason there aren't more in the PHB is because like the Forgotten Realms there are a huge amount of them, around 80 if I recall correctly.
> 
> I totally agree, they're pretty sparse in detail and flavour, and much prefer the Forgotten Realms gods myself...then I like the Forgotten Realms setting too.



 I have a soft spot for the Realms, though I don't tend to GM there much anymore except sometimes with novice players because it's easier to let them read the books to learn about the world then to tell them everything myself.

But yeah...as a lover of mythology of all sorts, there is almost no mythos that I find boring--in fact, the Greyhawk one is the only one I can think of.  It is certainly 'iconic' if that is what they were going for, but it also makes it incredibly dull.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah!  Gun Monkey's background is finaly done.  I should make a few notes, but in general, I like it. 

It's also, by far, the longest background I've ever done.

BTW, I hate the spacing rules here.  There should be a tab infront of each paragraph.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah!  Gun Monkey's background is finaly done.  I should make a few notes, but in general, I like it.
> 
> It's also, by far, the longest background I've ever done.
> 
> BTW, I hate the spacing rules here.  There should be a tab infront of each paragraph.



 At first I thought he would just be some guy who loves guns, but I see he's actually a monkey.  Original name


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> At first I thought he would just be some guy who loves guns, but I see he's actually a monkey.  Original name



I got it from a friend, and kind of latched on to it.

And technicaly, he's a mutant human, but he's not sure himself.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

BTW, how did the Journal Style come accross?  It was just sort of an inspiration, but I've never written like that before.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I got it from a friend, and kind of latched on to it.
> 
> And technicaly, he's a mutant human, but he's not sure himself.



 Ah, well that's cool--don't think I'm teasing you or anything  (the history was good)

The thing I always found coolest about the idea of a superheroes campaign on Earth is that it opens up the option of playing a totally awesome mythical/legendary character and having them fit right in.  If I ever made a character, I would totally play one of those, like Morgaine le Fay or Nimue, or maybe someone from Greek myth like Medea or Circe!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, how did the Journal Style come accross?  It was just sort of an inspiration, but I've never written like that before.



 I thought that the journal style had a good feel to it that fit in well with the atmosphere you were trying to convey.  When I first saw it, I thought it was going to be like a journal of an experiment gone wrong by a third party about your character, but the first person account worked too.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's also, by far, the longest background I've ever done.




That tends to happen when you create a daily journal type of background, as you create small specific events rather than a broad overview.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, well that's cool--don't think I'm teasing you or anything  (the history was good)
> 
> The thing I always found coolest about the idea of a superheroes campaign on Earth is that it opens up the option of playing a totally awesome mythical/legendary character and having them fit right in.  If I ever made a character, I would totally play one of those, like Morgaine le Fay or Nimue, or maybe someone from Greek myth like Medea or Circe!



Hey, for 10 power points (1/15th of your total), you too can have 1,000 extra prehensile limbs!  Eat that Medeusa!


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That tends to happen when you create a daily journal type of background, as you create small specific events rather than a broad overview.



Makes sense.  That's probably why it flowed so easy for me.  I had to break up an event to make sure he met number 6 before he escaped.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, for 10 power points (1/15th of your total), you too can have 1,000 extra prehensile limbs!  Eat that Medeusa!



 Oh, I meant Medea, not Medusa.  You know Medea the dark sorceress who married Jason, of Argonauts fame?  There's a movie about that


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I meant Medea, not Medusa.  You know Medea the dark sorceress who married Jason, of Argonauts fame?  There's a movie about that




Really, I don't think I've ever heard of that movie before.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I meant Medea, not Medusa.  You know Medea the dark sorceress who married Jason, of Argonauts fame?  There's a movie about that



I know, but I did mean Medusa.  It's something I talked over with a friend before.

Technicaly, you can spend 20 points and get 2.5 million limbs.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Really, I don't think I've ever heard of that movie before.



Me neither, nor it's remake.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I know, but I did mean Medusa.  It's something I talked over with a friend before.
> 
> Technicaly, you can spend 20 points and get 2.5 million limbs.



 Does it double then for each point?  To stay sane, you should probably assume that double + double = triple then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Jason and the Argonauts


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Does it double then for each point?  To stay sane, you should probably assume that double + double = triple then.



No, it's a table.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, it's a table.



 That's bad then--why would they even put that on a table?  I mean the epic-level monster Hekatonkheires with 100 hands is epic for a reason--100 hands == really strong!


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Jason and the Argonauts




Apparently our sarcasm is lost on Rystil.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Apparently our sarcasm is lost on Rystil.



 I was willing to believe that you had never heard of some random movie I used to watch when I was younger, along with the Seventh Voyage of Sinbad and Clash of the Titans


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's bad then--why would they even put that on a table?  I mean the epic-level monster Hekatonkheires with 100 hands is epic for a reason--100 hands == really strong!



Actualy, the way the game works, more than about 5 extra limbs (2 hands, 2 legs, and a tail) doesn't help you that much more.  That's why it's a cheep power.  It helps you grapple, avoid trips, balance, and makes you harder to completely pin.

The table is a general table with an increasing progression/reduction.  It's used for a lot of things.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, the way the game works, more than about 5 extra limbs (2 hands, 2 legs, and a tail) doesn't help you that much more.  That's why it's a cheep power.  It helps you grapple, avoid trips, balance, and makes you harder to completely pin.
> 
> The table is a general table with an increasing progression/reduction.  It's used for a lot of things.



 You can't attack with weapons in each hand?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I was willing to believe that you had never heard of some random movie I used to watch when I was younger, along with the Seventh Voyage of Sinbad and Clash of the Titans




Well I was tempted with Tiberius to replicate Bubo exactly.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can't attack with weapons in each hand?



The system is built so no one can actualy get more than 1 attack per round.  There are a few ways around that, but nothing direct.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I was tempted with Tiberius to replicate Bubo exactly.



 Bubo was a funny little owl


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The system is built so no one can actualy get more than 1 attack per round.  There are a few ways around that, but nothing direct.



 Hmm...I guess that works with the Toughness save.  I like multiple attacks, but if you're going to allow millions of arms, I can see why they wouldn't allow multiple attacks.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

Goodnight all, maybe I'll get to post in DI again tomorrow.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I guess that works with the Toughness save.  I like multiple attacks, but if you're going to allow millions of arms, I can see why they wouldn't allow multiple attacks.



It seems to work well.  I was disapointed, but i'll live.

BTW, everyone should check out this link.   Found it in OT, it's hilarious


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

Setting document updated, but not the Class document (I haven't added the stories yet as I don't know if they're all approved in their current form).

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Setting document updated, but not the Class document (I haven't added the stories yet as I don't know if they're all approved in their current form).
> 
> Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents



 Nice update 

There's a more detailed description of Marticrux in some of the recent Kalli posts--also, another warband is Camilla and her warrior-maidens.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nice update
> 
> There's a more detailed description of Marticrux in some of the recent Kalli posts--also, another warband is Camilla and her warrior-maidens.




Okay, I'll download the thread to look for the Marticrux info...I refuse to hunt through SBLOCKs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll download the thread to look for the Marticrux info...I refuse to hunt through SBLOCKs.




Smart man.  I just ask OOC if its more than a page deep.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Smart man.  I just ask OOC if its more than a page deep.




Yeah, I saw that when I looked in the DT thread today. Of course then someone else, perhaps without the search function, has to find what you want (like I did for Bront the other day with Rystil's iconic character names for the stories).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw that when I looked in the DT thread today. Of course then someone else, perhaps without the search function, has to find what you want (like I did for Bront the other day with Rystil's iconic character names for the stories).



 I wind up having to search for it myself too often, especially to make sure I have names correctly.  The search function would probably help too, but fortunately, I do use a lot of names that I remember due to them coming from somewhere else.  For instance, today at Quizbowl, I powered a question on Aspasia--yay!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw that when I looked in the DT thread today.



Hey, if I have the keyword I do it myself…  No keyword: ask someone who knows.   (especially if you know they are online.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For instance, today at Quizbowl, I powered a question on Aspasia--yay!




Let me guess…  Who’s the biggest whore in the diplomatic immunity game? 

(Actually she might be the most loose from all your games.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Let me guess…  Who’s the biggest whore in the diplomatic immunity game?
> 
> (Actually she might be the most loose from all your games.  )



 Uh, no.  They wouldn't ask that question at Quizbowl


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Uh, no.  They wouldn't ask that question at Quizbowl




Well not unless BS wrote the questions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well not unless BS wrote the questions.



 No wonder it said that packet was written by the Navy--I thought it was the Naval Academy


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Setting document updated, but not the Class document (I haven't added the stories yet as I don't know if they're all approved in their current form).
> 
> Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents



The only one that's not approved is Camilla, which simply needs a revision of who's being freed (I have it, I'll fix it tonight)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The only one that's not approved is Camilla, which simply needs a revision of who's being freed (I have it, I'll fix it tonight)




Plus of course I'd really like Rystil to get to the missing/incorrect armour & weapon list I sent him for the classes...prod, prod.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

Night all.


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Night


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow, someone beat me to my own 10,000 post thread.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok, revised.

[sblock=Camilla, serial 235T692]Camilla, serial 235T692, snuck quietly through the halls.  Sensing the guards as they passed, she was able to dodge them easily.

Finding the one guard sleeping was a stroke of luck.  She quickly knocked him out, and grabbed his keys.  She snuck down the hall, and began to open up the cells one by one.

"You're free now, there's nothing to fear," the Pleb called into the chamber.  "You need not fight against your will."

Julia called back from within her cell “I will not take freedom from you Pleb.”[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh, and for comedic value, as well as generaly bragging, I bring you Purple Haze.  The softdrink powered Super Hero.

(Origionaly it was the grape mountain dew, but they actualy came out with it, curse them!)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay witty stories added, so now both the Class and Setting documents have been updated.

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Did you include the updated one I just posted?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Did you include the updated one I just posted?




Of course, that's why I waited to do the Class document update.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm going to forget what I was supposed to do in DI at this rate, all becasue I have to wait for NPCs to get up and of course BS to move along (for someone who wanted to skip the rest of the voyage BS, you really do manage to stretch out nothing.  ).


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

No fun at all BS, I keep prodding for a response and you keep avoiding.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No fun at all BS, I keep prodding for a response and you keep avoiding.



Sorry I only got the one post in tonight…  I didn’t even look at the OOC thread till now.  

I took my dad to a doctor’s appointment today and that turned into a trip to the ER to get some fluid into him…  He’s feeling better but the hospital is keeping him over night.  (With a test or two pending in the morning.)  He should be fine.

I'm still willing to skip ahead if RA and you are. 

I also think that he could skip time for you...  (At least if your not trying to get Kalli's attention.)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I took my dad to a doctor’s appointment today and that turned into a trip to the ER to get some fluid into him…  He’s feeling better but the hospital is keeping him over night.  (With a test or two pending in the morning.)  He should be fine.




Sorry to hear that, but good to hear he should be fine.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm still willing to skip ahead if RA and you are.
> 
> I also think that he could skip time for you...  (At least if your not trying to get Kalli's attention.)




I'm happy to let things go along as they are and I'm sure Rystil has something planned, of course whether he can execute it is another question.   

Really I'm just messing with you, I mean what else am I going to do when I can't post.   It doesn't help that the last couple of days or so have been really slow in all my other games too, I think I've had about 2 IC posts a day for 7 active games.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No fun at all BS, I keep prodding for a response and you keep avoiding.



Hey, don't feel bad, I haven't gotten any input on Purple Haze or the other story from anyone 

Hope everything's ok BS.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the concern, guys.   Everything should be fine. 

And yeah, I think the genius that is RA has some sort of plan… 

Unleashed, I hate to make you jealous but I actually have another game that’s more active than this one...  It's M&M 1st edition though.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, don't feel bad, I haven't gotten any input on Purple Haze or the other story from anyone
> 
> Hope everything's ok BS.




Just what the world needs, a super hyped sugar freak! Sounds like a pretty standard superhero transformation.

If you're referring to Gun Monkey, that was good. Genetically modified human or evolved monkey, who knows...I like it.  

There you go, I just hadn't gotten around to reading them.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks for the concern, guys.   Everything should be fine.
> 
> And yeah, I think the genius that is RA has some sort of plan…
> 
> Unleashed, I hate to make you jealous but I actually have another game that’s more active than this one...  It's M&M 1st edition though.




More active...that's only because you're not working on Australian time like Rystil.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Just what the world needs, a super hyped sugar freak! Sounds like a pretty standard superhero transformation.
> 
> If you're referring to Gun Monkey, that was good. Genetically modified human or evolved monkey, who knows...I like it.
> 
> There you go, I just hadn't gotten around to reading them.



Thanks 

I wanted RA's OK on the story, but I think it fits well, particularly what Julia's tidbit was.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> I wanted RA's OK on the story, but I think it fits well, particularly what Julia's tidbit was.




I just assumed Rystil would okay it, as it was pretty much the original except for the ending. I see you're pinching names from Tiberius' background now.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Actualy, I grabed it from the other Iconic name, the iconic gladiator.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I grabed it from the other Iconic name, the iconic gladiator.




So you did . Just proves I don't remember what I read/format.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

So, RA, got more work to do this week/weekend?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, RA, got more work to do this week/weekend?



 Project due tomorrow at 5 PM.  Paper and project due Tuesday.  Three things due the Tuesday after that.  I'm also going to be in an internet dead zone for Thanksgiving, as we always visit family who don't have Wireless or even Broadband.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Project due tomorrow at 5 PM.  Paper and project due Tuesday.  Three things due the Tuesday after that.  I'm also going to be in an internet dead zone for Thanksgiving, as we always visit family who don't have Wireless or even Broadband.



Ahh, that explains the lapse.  Figured something was hitting.  Good luck, and I'll be lurking.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Meet Vasha, Nymph Pimp Matchmaker 

Nah, just figured it might be fun, and it's something she'd do


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Meet Vasha, Nymph Pimp Matchmaker
> 
> Nah, just figured it might be fun, and it's something she'd do



 Vasha, the Pandarus of Eldiz


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Vasha, the Pandarus of Eldiz



Hey, if Zythryd is alive, he and Louteah have an explosive enough relationship to perhaps find each other... if they don't kill each other.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, if Zythryd is alive, he and Louteah have an explosive enough relationship to perhaps find each other... if they don't kill each other.



 Keep dreaming


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keep dreaming



What, that he's alive or that they coudld get togeather?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What, that he's alive or that they coudld get togeather?



 I'm not going to say


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not going to say



Your mean


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Your mean



 Bwahahaha, I'm clearly a RBDM


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha, I'm clearly a RBDM



BTW, any coments on Purple Haze and the fixing of Camella's witty story?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, any coments on Purple Haze and the fixing of Camella's witty story?



 Purple Haze is funny 

As for Julia, she fights in Gyaros, so she's actually even more of an unusual choice than Araneau, since Camilla wouldn't be able to take on such a secure place.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Purple Haze is funny
> 
> As for Julia, she fights in Gyaros, so she's actually even more of an unusual choice than Araneau, since Camilla wouldn't be able to take on such a secure place.



He was funnier when it was the Grape flavored Mountain Dew, but that works too.

Maybe she was just away visiting some other arena or something.  Some kind of blood and guts tour....  I thought it worked well as a flavor story.

Mmmm, Hot Apple Cider...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He was funnier when it was the Grape flavored Mountain Dew, but that works too.
> 
> Maybe she was just away visiting some other arena or something.  Some kind of blood and guts tour....  I thought it worked well as a flavor story.
> 
> Mmmm, Hot Apple Cider...



 Grape Mountain Dew  That would be funny if it wasn't real


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Grape Mountain Dew  That would be funny if it wasn't real



Yeah, it wasn't when I origionaly designed the character.  Came out less than a month later.

He was my responce to a Challenge to create a corperate sponsored hero.

A friend of mine wrote a Giant Monster RPG on a dare.

We're a strange group.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, it wasn't when I origionaly designed the character.  Came out less than a month later.
> 
> He was my responce to a Challenge to create a corperate sponsored hero.
> 
> ...



 Well, seems like Pepsi has your computer bugged


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, seems like Pepsi has your computer bugged



They wouldn't have called it pitch black then


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> They wouldn't have called it pitch black then



 That's true, but maybe they were afraid you'd figure it out


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true, but maybe they were afraid you'd figure it out



Good point.  I should sue.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Good point.  I should sue.



 Definitely! (except they'd slap you with a countersuit for using the Mountain Dew trademark )


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Definitely! (except they'd slap you with a countersuit for using the Mountain Dew trademark )



It would be fair use for a private game


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It would be fair use for a private game



 Right, but then they wouldn't have a problem with using the drink name for a real soda


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Right, but then they wouldn't have a problem with using the drink name for a real soda



Yeah, but Pitch Black sounds like a stupid speed character.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Pitch Black sounds like a stupid speed character.



 Sounds kinda like Black Vulcan.  He was pretty fast too


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sounds kinda like Black Vulcan.  He was pretty fast too



Well, he has a flat top...


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Sweet, new computer at work


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry all, I went to visit my dad at the hospital today at around 11 AM but didn’t leave word as I figured he would be released tonight…  That didn’t happen and he’s still in the hospital and probably will be till late next week at the earliest.


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry all, I went to visit my dad at the hospital today at around 11 AM but didn’t leave word as I figured he would be released tonight…  That didn’t happen and he’s still in the hospital and probably will be till late next week at the earliest.



No need to appologize.  Hope he's doing well.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry all, I went to visit my dad at the hospital today at around 11 AM but didn’t leave word as I figured he would be released tonight…  That didn’t happen and he’s still in the hospital and probably will be till late next week at the earliest.




No problem, I was away most of the afternoon/evening anyway, just got home in fact. One of my friends is off to work in the UK for 5 months for his company, and he held a party for friends before he leaves next week...so I was there.  

Of course he's also a member of my FtF group, so that might go by the wayside while he's away.  

Not exactly the news you want to hear when you're expecting to take someone home, hope your dad gets better soon.


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, RA, any good suggestions for potential feats for Juliana to take?  She's likely taking L2 as a Psi-War, and L5, L3 and 4 may be fighter, not sure yet.  You know Psionics better than I do.

I'm pondering either Speed of Thought or Psionic Weapon.  If I do Psionic Weapon, I can get the quick focus refresh feat at L3, if I go Speed of Thought, I don't slow down given the weight I'm carrying, but not sure of my L3 feat.

She already has Psionic Body, so any Psionic feat also gets her HP, and of course Imp Trip and Combat Expertise.  And she's heading for the Warmind PrC.

I guess technicaly, I could do the next 4 as fighter, knowing that I can still get KN: Psionics up to 8 ranks as a cross class skill.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, RA, any good suggestions for potential feats for Juliana to take?  She's likely taking L2 as a Psi-War, and L5, L3 and 4 may be fighter, not sure yet.  You know Psionics better than I do.
> 
> I'm pondering either Speed of Thought or Psionic Weapon.  If I do Psionic Weapon, I can get the quick focus refresh feat at L3, if I go Speed of Thought, I don't slow down given the weight I'm carrying, but not sure of my L3 feat.
> 
> ...



 The Warmind .  Well, I knew you weren't building a Psywar that was anything like what I would build just looking at your starting build, but Warmind is very confusing to me.  Warmind is an absolutely awesome PrC if you are not Psionic, since it gives good BAB progression, neat powers, and fast Psionic Progression--however, it's bad for people who are already Psions because the progression starts over and doesn't stack or add together Manifester Level.  So if you're doing Warmind, I might be tempted to go for three Psywar levels next (because there's no point in taking Fighter until you pay back the BAB you lost at level 1 of Psywar) and then maybe Fighter.

More on feats and powers after I take a look at her again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh right, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, and Psionic Body...hmmm....Well Combat Eexpertise is always fun, but IT means that you probably aren't going to be going Claws, which means your best bet is probably either the lovely Vigour (though you need that less thanks to taking a Toughness feat ), an AC buff power (Force Screen, Inertial Armour, Defensive Precognition) or an attack buff power (Offensive Prescience or Precognition, but not Metaphysical Weapon because of the requisite augmentation that probably won't keep up with your found magic weapons).

For feats, if you're going to be using a Weapon, and it seems you are, Psionic Weapon is lovely--you'll want Deep Impact at level 6, and that can be arranged if you go Psywar4/Fighter1/Warmind1, though this does give you less powers, Manifester Level, and PP, so it is certainly a trade-off.


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Ok, the Psi-War at L5 was required only for maximizing Skillpoints.  Idealy, I wasn't looking to go deep into Psi-war, only enough to get the required skills.  I would have prefered to be a straight fighter.

Obviously, if Psionic Body is a wasted feat (If I go Psiwar 1/ Fighter 4/ Warmind) how does that compair?

Like I said, I've never played a Psionic character, and this one is more a fighter who happens to have some psionic ability.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, the Psi-War at L5 was required only for maximizing Skillpoints.  Idealy, I wasn't looking to go deep into Psi-war, only enough to get the required skills.  I would have prefered to be a straight fighter.
> 
> Obviously, if Psionic Body is a wasted feat (If I go Psiwar 1/ Fighter 4/ Warmind) how does that compair?
> 
> Like I said, I've never played a Psionic character, and this one is more a fighter who happens to have some psionic ability.



 There is absolutely no reason not to take the second level in Psychic Warrior   In fact, I would say that the most fighter you should be taking is this progression:

Psywar
Psywar
Fighter
Fighter
Psywar

And even then, you're getting one extra Fighter feat and losing a 2nd-level power, such as the incredibly lovely Psionic Lion's Charge (full attack on Charge plus extra damage for augmented?  Mmmm) and Strength of My Enemy (every attack drains the enemy's Strength and gives me more Strength?  Mmmm).

And yeah, especially if you're dropping Psywar sooner, Psionic Body was a real waste--it's only good if you plan on taking at least 10 psionic feats (otherwise, Improved Toughness is better).  Don't worry--once Lasair or Zaeryl hits level 7, you'll be able to buy Psychic Reformations in the inn 


Edit: When I say absolutely no reason, I realised I was wrong--if you were so deadset on Weapon Spec that you were willing to lose psionic powers and extra Manifester Level and PP to pick it instead of another bonus feat, then that's a valid reason


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No need to appologize.  Hope he's doing well.



Bront and Unleashed, Thanks.  It looks like he will have surgery early next week.  (Which is better than over the weekend as a emergency.)


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

So, you think all psiwar all the time is better than the 2/2/1 as you mentioned (which was my origional plan)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, you think all psiwar all the time is better than the 2/2/1 as you mentioned (which was my origional plan)



 I would say that the best combos, for different reasons, assuming the first level is Psywar are (not in order of which is best):

5 Psywar: 
Pros--3 bonus psionic feats, 2 second level powers and 3 first, 7 PP + the most bonus PP, better class skills than Fighter all the way up (Autohypnosis is awesome), Manifester Level is 5 for augmentation
Cons--Down on a few HP, weaker Fort save, BAB only +3 (still enough for Warmind though, barely)

4 Psywar/1 Fighter: 
Pros--2 bonus psionic feats and 1 bonus Fighter feat, gets a second level power and 3 first, 5 PP + decent bonus PP, ML of 4 is pretty good, best base Fort save (+6), best BAB (+4)
Cons--Down on a few HP also, though not as much, lost a 2nd-level power from the other one and 3 or 4 PP.


This one is slightly worse, but still has a perk:

3 Psywar/2 Fighter: 
Pros--2 bonus psionic feats and 2 bonus Fighter feats (most feats at 4!), best base Fort save (+6), best BAB (+4)
Cons--HP loss nearly indistinguishable from Fighter, no 2nd-level powers, low PP, low ML

Then there's the other two, Psywar2/Fighter3 of which is utterly pointless and Psywar1/Fighter4 is almost utterly pointless.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront and Unleashed, Thanks.  It looks like he will have surgery early next week.  (Which is better than over the weekend as a emergency.)



Yes, indeed that is good.

Not the greatest Thanksgiving, but having delt with a grandparent in the hospital with a heart attack over Christmas, I fully understand.


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hope that helps!



Yes, much.  It's Psywar at L2, in any of the reasonable combos, so that makes it easy.  And probably Psi-weapon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, much.  It's Psywar at L2, in any of the reasonable combos, so that makes it easy.  And probably Psi-weapon.



 Yup--basically, the reason why every reasonable combo has at least two levels in Psywar is because you've already "paid" for the next three levels of Psywar with your up-front loss of 1 BAB when you took the first level, so that is why the best choices all seem to be converging around taking 4 in Psywar (since you don't lose anything else until 5 and it is questionable whether the gain at 5 Psywar is worth it versus the Fighter level--I would probably take the Fighter level if I was going Warmind).


----------



## unleashed (Nov 20, 2005)

See Rystil not so long after all...just over 100 posts until you pass Hypersmurf.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think that's a rather crazy interpretation, but I'll edit the specific wording to disallow it while keeping the general answer the same.



I'm sorry my interpretation isn't up to your standards RA... :\
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup--basically, the reason why every reasonable combo has at least two levels in Psywar is because you've already "paid" for the next three levels of Psywar with your up-front loss of 1 BAB when you took the first level, so that is why the best choices all seem to be converging around taking 4 in Psywar (since you don't lose anything else until 5 and it is questionable whether the gain at 5 Psywar is worth it versus the Fighter level--I would probably take the Fighter level if I was going Warmind).



Yeah, the extra BAB and fort going into Warmind is nice, but it's that or extra PP and manifester level on some of the Psi-War powers.

I would have prefered to avoid any Psi-War, would have fit the concept better, but just wasn't possable with the feats available.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Well, it simply seems that you would have to read it several times and then consciously attempt to twist the wording to come up with that interpretation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, the extra BAB and fort going into Warmind is nice, but it's that or extra PP and manifester level on some of the Psi-War powers.
> 
> I would have prefered to avoid any Psi-War, would have fit the concept better, but just wasn't possable with the feats available.



 Well, you had to take something that lowers your BAB in order to get Kn: Psionics as a class skill, and once you take a level of Psywar, taking a few more until you reach level 4 and your BAB stops increasing again is a good plan.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it simply seems that you would have to read it several times and then consciously attempt to twist the wording to come up with that interpretation.




Or you could maybe have written a piss poor post and don't want to admit it?  RA we are talking about the English language here its very easy to make a mistake in how you write something...

Anyhow.  I still don't see a need to edit my post. *shrug*

PS:  Oh I decided that being non-argumentative was pointless cause it didn’t do work with you, as your just as rude and condensing as before, so if you want to trade pot shots I’m up for it.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]
I'm going to wait at least 24 hours before replying to that last OOC post so I don't do anything too hasty.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait at least 24 hours before replying to that last OOC post so I don't do anything too hasty.




Cool.  I was pretty much done for the night in this game but now I don't need to avoid the board. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

RA [sblock] Hey, I’m willing to admit that I was wrong in my OOC post.  I shouldn’t have said some of that even though I feel I have no choice since you don’t want to listen to reason when it comes to me so while your thinking for the next 24 hours, or so, on rather or not your going to toss me out of your game(s) please think on maybe, just maybe, you’re a little hard to reason for whatever reason…  

I’m not trying to force you into keeping me around, like I said before these games are meant to be fun but we rarely seem to have it, I just want you to think about how these issues might not just be entirely on my side of the fence.  We both get along great with nearly every other player and/or GM so this seems to be a “we” issue...  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]
Well, you did guess what I was pondering.  I will get back to you eventually, but you may want to think about the issues on your side.  I would list specific things, but I'm curious to know what you think they are first (or if you think you have none on your end)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you did guess what I was pondering.




Of course, I understand others far better than they realize at times.  I'm rather empathic, which is probably what makes me such a great roleplayer.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> would list specific things, but I'm curious to know what you think they are first (or if you think you have none on your end)



I never said I was perfect, never claimed to be, never even implied it and in my last post I said we both had issues, hence the "we" and not the you, so I guess we still aren't doing a good job of communicating or anything, really, other than posting and pissing each other off.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]







> Of course



Well, I had figured it was pretty clear, but then you replied with a blithe post about how it helps you out, so that made me unsure until the one after.



> I never said I was perfect



I'm still very curious to know what you think the problems are on your side because I'm wondering if you just aren't seeing any of them specifically.  

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm still very curious to know what you think the problems are on your side because I'm wondering if you just aren't seeing any of them specifically.




As I am curious as to what you think the problems are on your side.
My issues.  (Not a complete list I don’t have that sort of time as I need to get to bed now cause I’m not sure what’s going on with my father tomorrow as no one truly is.)

In no certain order:
1) I’m Blunt
2) I speak my opinion 
3) I truly care about what happens to my characters.  I have a vested interest in them.
4) I truly understand my characters and see things others might not.
5) I run characters that are too complex.
6) I guess you could label me as argumentative but I see this as being more blunt…
7) but I will argue to make my point. 
8) I like to honesty think my opinion has been considered and I get upset when it does not.
9) When a game is going good I spend alot of time talking to the GM about it OOC.  (Not really an issue till you consider just how much we talked in the heyday (1221 in may of 05, 443 in June) about Molpe (to the fact we have had 13* emails this month, and 79 the month before.)
10) I get frustrated and I let it show.
11) I like to help tell the story as it helps make me feel part of it instead of just reacting to it.  (This is done by suggestions to the GM.)
12) The fact that I will do whatever makes IC sense with little regard to the other PCs or GM’s plot.
13) Lost the GM’s trust/Alienated the GM

* It would have been 3 emails this month if we hadn’t talked about Kalli’s feats.  (Note: Totals taken from the number of emails received by you.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

RA: [sblock]I added two more right before I posted this. [/sblock]

Night all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

And one more.  (Gone for sure now)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]
Well, particularly the way that you've phrased them defensively, none of those is really the problem--the real problem lies in just a single thing, a good summary of which I received from another PbPer and am quoting:



> I don't want to tell you to kick him out.  Simply that you shouldn't have
> to accept that kind of behavior.  Ultimately, it's the GM's game, and if
> you and he can't seem to agree on what's going on, which seems to happen
> often, then perhaps it's best if you suggested that he leave.
> ...



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

RA [sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, particularly the way that you've phrased them defensively, none of those is really the problem--the real problem lies in just a single thing, a good summary of which I received from another PbPer and am quoting




That’s not completely true.  I do and have compromised with many a DM/GMs over my time as both a tabletop, which was less need for one, and in PbP games. The problem is I cannot seem to compromise with you.   So if you went and add "with you, RA" to the various places in the summary you probably have a good summary. (of my bad side)

So we have my side covered. 

Do you think that I’m the only person flawed in this or do you have issues too? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]







> That’s not completely true. I do and have compromised with many a DM/GMs over my time as both a tabletop, which was less need for one, and in PbP games. The problem is I cannot seem to compromise with you. So if you went and add "with you, RA" to the various places in the summary you probably have a good summary. (of my bad side)




I'm somewhat stunned.  Are you trying to say that since you compromise for other GMs and not me, that makes it my fault?  You can even see the problem in the way that you phrased your list--you tend to see a 'compromise' as the GM doing what you want and when he doesn't, he's 'not considering your opinion' .

I did have a pretty bad problem when I first started PbP GMing.  I was unsure of myself and a little timid, so there were a lot of times I didn't stand my ground with you when I should have--even back in those days, we had these issues, but they managed to disappear when I caved.  That was a mistake, and a big one.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

FYI - Juliana just leveled up.  You can check her out in my sig.  Took Off. Presci. and Psi Weap.  Got a bit of Autohypnosis (Wow, that's a cool skill, shame for RP reasons she needs her craft skills)

Next level, should she take Overchanel, and then later Talented?  Or get the quick focus feat?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm somewhat stunned.  Are you trying to say that since you compromise for other GMs and not me, that makes it my fault?




I'm somewhat stunned too.  We might even be making progress.  Let me explain.  By definition a compromise is two sides giving in from what they want so they can meet in the middle and by your own words, RA, you no longer try.  Either I cave, which you seem to see as compromise, or we have stalemates while I foolish try to talk to you and show you my reasons why I did things.  You’re not willing to look like you caved, which as GM is your choice, and I’m not willing to say this is your fault, or all your fault, as I have done a good job of alienating you.

Now all that said lets look at the issue this time, I’m not going to go digging for others examples as we’ve already made it pass those landmines, I made a post (even admitting as I did so that we had confusion on our hands) and you asked me for an edit.  Now, I don’t have my side of the conversation anymore but I know I was more than willing to do an edit, I knew that Catullus in spirit wouldn’t have said such a thing, but that I asked you to edit the post to give a better reflection of his meaning.

Now I didn’t ask you to change how he responded in spirit, I didn’t ask you to change the character so he would love Kalli first and foremost… I only asked, in the hopes of a compromise, that you would edit his words…  Nothing big, nothing major.  I got these sorts of responses.



> How you can you misinterpret that?
> 
> I think that's a rather crazy interpretation...
> 
> Well, it simply seems that you would have to read it several times and then consciously attempt to twist the wording to come up with that interpretation.




RA, in all honesty, were you trying to bait me into a fight? 

Now, I will give you credit for the editing and if you hadn’t been attacking me in the above posts we would more than likely be long past this discusion but you were attacking me and I took the bait so here we are.

Now we could try to fix this issue or you can just toss me from the game(s).  It's really your call.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI - Juliana just leveled up.  You can check her out in my sig.  Took Off. Presci. and Psi Weap.  Got a bit of Autohypnosis (Wow, that's a cool skill, shame for RP reasons she needs her craft skills)
> 
> Next level, should she take Overchanel, and then later Talented?  Or get the quick focus feat?



 You never really need Overchannel that much as a Psychic Warrior, although I like the feat a lot, because your PsP are so low that you'll run yourself out (although it certainly doesn't hurt for boss-fight buffs.  Unfortunately, you cannot take Psionic Meditation at 3rd level due to needing 7 ranks of Concentration (but get those ASAP so you can take that feat--it's a total must-have, especially when focus is going to start making your melee attacks Touch Attacks)


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You never really need Overchannel that much as a Psychic Warrior, although I like the feat a lot, because your PsP are so low that you'll run yourself out (although it certainly doesn't hurt for boss-fight buffs.  Unfortunately, you cannot take Psionic Meditation at 3rd level due to needing 7 ranks of Concentration (but get those ASAP so you can take that feat--it's a total must-have, especially when focus is going to start making your melee attacks Touch Attacks)



Talented makes it free though, doesn't it?

We'll see.  I'm still trying to figure out if the extra manifestor level and few extra PPs (not as much an issue with the Warmind, who gets a lot of PPs), is worth more than the 1 BAB and 2 fort save.  Since most of the powers mod at L4 from what I've seen, it may not be.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]







> By definition a compromise is two sides giving in from what they want so they can meet in the middle and by your own words, RA, you no longer try.  Either I cave, which you seem to see as compromise, or we have stalemates while I foolish try to talk to you and show you my reasons why I did things.




In a game of D&D, if a player asks something and the GM says no, that's the answer.  There will be no compromise.  If the GM asks for a reason, and the player gives it, and it makes sense, then sometimes there will be.  However, the notion that a player should generally be able to get a GM to 'compromise' on a given issue (which to you seems to mean giving you what you wanted in the first place, perhaps minus something insignificant so it sort of looks more like you're meeting in the middle, though not really) when the GM has already made a decision is ludicrous.  Ask anyone or I can even put up a poll.  The GM's word is final.  But guess what 'Mr. Compromise'.  As we stand here talking, one of us has edited the post and one of us *still hasn't*.  Guess which one hasn't edited--it isn't me.  



> Now, I don’t have my side of the conversation anymore




That's another annoying thing.  A _very_ annoying thing.  In some of the other players' minds this ranks above yor disruption to the game as the worst thing you ever do.  You sometimes delete posts without asking me or even _telling_ me.  I had to hear from unleashed in an e-mail "Hey, what happened to those last few SBLOCKs" to find out that they were gone.  The only reason that I can think of why you would do this in such a rude manner is to destroy the evidence for the following:



> I was more than willing to do an edit




No you weren't--you *still* haven't even edited for Athena's sake!  If you were really willing to edit, you would have done so _first_ before asking me to edit.



> I knew that Catullus in spirit wouldn’t have said such a thing




I could indeed tell from your OOC at the end of your post that you knew that your interpretation was wrong--and frankly, the fact that you clearly knew that made matters worse--you couldn't claim ignorance.  So let me look back and show you what you should have done if you wanted not to be a disruptive player:

The cast of characters are--
NDP (non-disruptive player--someone who handled this the way that would have worked.  This is probably how Bront or Keia, for example, would do it)
BS (the normal you that I think is basically what you are thinking)
DEM (Demogorgon--a theoretically possible Demon Player who is Chaotic Evil and does the same things you do but has different reasons (I hope) behind it)

------------------

Part 1:  All of the players have read my post.  All but Demogorgon's right head, Hethradieh, have come to your initial conclusion about what it means.

NDP: Oh dear.  That interpretation seems totally out of character for Catullus.  Let me read that again, as that is obviously not what RA is saying...Hmmm, I asked him a yes or no question in the last post, so that must be why he's saying no, not no as in no to Kalli.  That explains it!  Now I can make a reply that will work.

BS: Hmm...that interpretation seems totally out of character for Catullus.  I'm going to ignore that and post a response and then put an OOC note.  That will give me more leverage to argue.

DEM(Aameul): Hmm...that interpretation is totally out of character for Catullus.  Oh well, I'm going to ignore that, though, and post a response that I know that will annoy the GM and then add an OOC note that shows that I knew my interpretation was off to shove in his face the fact that I knew better, which will annoy him even more.  Bwahahaha!!!

DEM(Hethradieh): I know what the correct meaning is.  Let me read it several times and then consciously attempt to twist the wording to come up with that interpretation.  I'll spend ten minutes trying to come up with a completely invalid meaning that twists the yes-or-no answer into meaning something that makes no sense and requires a large amount of effort to even think that anyone could possible find that meaning.  Then I will further infuriate the GM by noting that I knew it was wrong. Bwahahaha!

Part 2: For some reason, NDP cannot figure out the correct interpretation as he did in Part 1.  Only he has a Part 2, though, because BS, and Demogorgon both have already posted.

NDP: Oh dear.  I still know this is wrong, but this is absolutely the only interpretation I can find.  Let me ask RA what he meant... 
Oh, he meant no as in the answer to my question was no--that's great, now I can write a post that works nicely!

Part 3: We'll assume that everyone, even NDP, has already written the post, after which my post clarifying what it meant and asking to please change it appeared.  We'll also assume that they would like it for Catullus's wording to change.

NDP: "Alright, thanks RA.  I've already edited my post to fit in with the true meaning.  Now I was wondering, is there any way maybe you could make a minor change just to eliminate any possible misinterpretation.  We're just talking about a few words here or there.  If not, that's cool too and we'll continue on."

BS: "No, I'm not changing until you change it first.  I don't like what it says at all--change it to say something like 'Of course not Kalli, I truly want to be with you forever, if not for Lynestra' and then I'll change it.  I'm empathic and that's what makes me a good roleplayer, so I know that I'm right and that Kalli's response is the only possible response and so it's not going to change until you edit, and perhaps after you edit if I don't think it's edited enough"

DEM: Bwahahaha...Foolish mortal, does he think we didn't know the true interpretation?  We are just toying with him, and now we shall continue by forcing him to change his post instead of changing ours.  That is sure to cause dissension and strife and slow things down!




You see, BS, the problem is that we all have to take your word for your true motives, and especially considering how you like to generally portray yourself as a victim even when you are the instigator, that makes it suspect.  In fact, if it hadn't been for our history that lets me try to see the BS response in between the NDP responses and Demogorgon, let's say for instance that the person who was causing these problems wasn't you but instead some new poster who just joined their first game with me, I would have assumed they were trying to be a problem player like Demogorgon and tossed them out already.  As it is, I can't be sure, although I of course hope that the BS line of reasoning is the case, but the fact is that whether or not you are thinking the Demogorgon line while doing it, you are *doing* the same thing as Demogorgon would do.  In other words, even if you aren't intentionally trying to be a disruptive player, you are being one.

Why is this problem here?  Why is it with you and not with any other player?  It is because you are a disruptive player.  You pick the path that causes the most frustration even when *you know* that there is another path to take.  


Then you try to act all innocent afterwards.  The injustice would frustrate me more except that everyone except you sees it my way too, which helps me feel vindicated.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Talented makes it free though, doesn't it?
> 
> We'll see.  I'm still trying to figure out if the extra manifestor level and few extra PPs (not as much an issue with the Warmind, who gets a lot of PPs), is worth more than the 1 BAB and 2 fort save.  Since most of the powers mod at L4 from what I've seen, it may not be.



 Talented makes it not deal damage, but you lose focus.  

Another key gain to remember for the Psywar level at 5th is another Power Known.  This is important because you get very few.  At Character Level 10, the Manifester Level you gained from Psywar5 won't matter (though until then, it will be helping you get more use from your Warmind powers as well).  But BAB and Fort are both neat too, so it's truly a judgment call.


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Talented makes it not deal damage, but you lose focus.
> 
> Another key gain to remember for the Psywar level at 5th is another Power Known.  This is important because you get very few.  At Character Level 10, the Manifester Level you gained from Psywar5 won't matter (though until then, it will be helping you get more use from your Warmind powers as well).  But BAB and Fort are both neat too, so it's truly a judgment call.



Actualy, I thoguht my manifester level was different for each set, because they were seperate manifestor progressions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I thoguht my manifester level was different for each set, because they were seperate manifestor progressions.



 Your PsP are actually pooled together and you can choose to cast any Psywar power you know as a Psywar or Warmind if you like (and of course you'll choose Psywar when it has a higher ML and Warmind when it does)--they both come off the Psywar list.  If you have the XPH, you can check the Warmind description where it mentions that.  The bad news is that you only get bonus power points once between the two classes.


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your PsP are actually pooled together and you can choose to cast any Psywar power you know as a Psywar or Warmind if you like (and of course you'll choose Psywar when it has a higher ML and Warmind when it does)--they both come off the Psywar list.  If you have the XPH, you can check the Warmind description where it mentions that.  The bad news is that you only get bonus power points once between the two classes.



I knew the bonus.

Ok, in that case, yes, 5 levels of Psi-war make a lot more sense, and if I had known that, I would have taken Vigor at 1st, but I was told it worked differently.  I guess Toughen Skin is an adiquate power for low levels till you get enchanted armor.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I knew the bonus.
> 
> Ok, in that case, yes, 5 levels of Psi-war make a lot more sense, and if I had known that, I would have taken Vigor at 1st, but I was told it worked differently.  I guess Toughen Skin is an adiquate power for low levels till you get enchanted armor.



 Toughen Skin stacks with enchanted armour since it's a Natural Armour bonus   But yeah--Vigour is totally awesome  (I don't make a Psion without it)

Who told you the other interpretation?  It's wrong, but it may be troublesome if it was an LEW Judge 

Oh, and I just remembered that the War Mind only learns 1 power of every level except 1st, which is another count in favour of taking Psywar to get more different powers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In a game of D&D, if a player asks something and the GM says no, that's the answer.  There will be no compromise.  If the GM asks for a reason, and the player gives it, and it makes sense, then sometimes there will be.




Yup, I agree,  However, I think that a player should have the right to explain...  something I honestly don't feel like I get with you.  You come of as rather closed minded about such things. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As we stand here talking, one of us has edited the post and one of us *still hasn't*.  Guess which one hasn't edited--it isn't me.




Yup I didn't do it.   I quoted and moved the OOC stuff to the OOC thread where it was suppose to be cleaned up the thread so we could get ready to go and before I got a chance to edit you said you would get back to me in 24 hours.

Seemed like editing the post wasn't truly needed then... 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you were really willing to edit, you would have done so _first_ before asking me to edit.




RA, I'm not clairvoyant so expect for putting up a generic “oh, cool” post theirs no way I can make a post based upon what he was going to say…  I’m sorry if you don’t understand that.




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I could indeed tell from your OOC at the end of your post that you knew that your interpretation was wrong--and frankly, the fact that you clearly knew that made matters worse--you couldn't claim ignorance.




Very interesting, and to be honest very thought provoking.  I will in all honesty give it alot of thought and I am truly sorry that you see me as complete distraction.  I’m not in my other games, I can honest say this as I never would have become a PbP mod here if I was a disruptive player but that doesn’t excuse my actions in your games.  (and for whatever reason it is just your games and that’s what baffles/bugs me the most…)

Anyhow, I would like to think of myself as someone more reasonable than my actions have portrayed me to be so if you chose to keep me around I will keep such “renegade posts” to a minimum and I will keep them to email or the OOC thread them till you see them.

In this case it is what I sincerely think I should have done.  I should have wrote the post that I did (as it was honestly my first interpretation, and there for, probably a valid interpretation of someone who’s very life hung on the words) but I should have posted it OOC/emailed it so you could see it, think about it, not be blind sided by it as who knows maybe you did want the post open to interpretation.  (I’m not saying you did in this case only that you could have at the time.)

And honestly I’ve written far longer posts in preparation to things that didn’t happen so 3 paragraphs mean very little to nothing to me.  (We all type way too much to worry about something so small.)

Anyhow, I did edit the post in question, and if I had know it was bothering you I would have done it much sooner…  I honesty don’t know it will truly be to your liking, I honest think its not what you would want, but it gives far more chance for “recovery” than the previous post did.

Now IF you still don’t like it I will edit on it again.

Anyhow, I should be leaving so to visit my father soon but I will continue to think on what you said here when the moment allows and I look forward to seeing what the end of that 24 hours brings.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]
I think that your last reply was a very good start into helping with the problem.  However, there are still a few issues I'd like to try to bring up:



> However, I think that a player should have the right to explain... something I honestly don't feel like I get with you. You come of as rather closed minded about such things.




The player has the right to explain only if the GM hasn't already made a final decision.  When the player exercises that right, they explain once, and then the GM makes a choice.  There is not extra arguing after that, and if the GM still decides something else, it doesn't mean they are being close-minded.  My other players tend to find me open-minded to ideas, but that is because your definition of open-minded diverges a little from theirs, I think.



> RA, I'm not clairvoyant so expect for putting up a generic “oh, cool” post theirs no way I can make a post based upon what he was going to say… I’m sorry if you don’t understand that.




I think I need to reiterate what I said before: If you were really willing to edit, you would have done so first before asking me to edit.

But your response makes a big and rather startling assumption--it assumes that I was going to edit my post.  You should have edited first regardless of whether I edited or not.  No clairvoyance necessary.  Look how the NDP did it in my long post.



> In this case it is what I sincerely think I should have done. I should have wrote the post that I did (as it was honestly my first interpretation, and there for, probably a valid interpretation of someone who’s very life hung on the words) but I should have posted it OOC/emailed it so you could see it, think about it, not be blind sided by it as who knows maybe you did want the post open to interpretation. (I’m not saying you did in this case only that you could have at the time.)




That would have been completely acceptable.  Also, if you had immediately edited it, that would have been fine too.  The reason why posting it OOC would have been better is actually not for me (I don't care where it goes first) but for you--you seem to be a lot more stubborn about changing things once you've posted them IC, so if you posted it OOC, I think you would have been more likely to listen--because let's face it: If all we had was your post, my request for an edit, and then you edited, we wouldn't be here right now, which is why this next thing you said seems to be a bit dishonest: 







> Anyhow, I did edit the post in question, and if I had know it was bothering you I would have done it much sooner…





Last point: 







> Anyhow, I did edit the post in question




You did, but then you didn't.  You kept everything that was wrong and then cut off the end.  And especially with my edit, which was carefully chosen to make your old interpretation 100% untenable, you leave Kalli looking like, for lack of a more polite way to say it, an idiot, if we put the text together like this:

K: “Oh, so even if there was no Lynestra *there would still be someone else to keep us apart*?” 

C: "Oh, *no*, not at all--don't worry Kalli. *Lynestra is the only one*." 

K: “You would rather be single forever than to be with me?” 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think that your last reply was a very good start into helping with the problem.




Well that's good. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The player has the right to explain only if the GM hasn't already made a final decision.  When the player exercises that right, they explain once, and then the GM makes a choice.




I have no issue with that, never have, but I would like for the DM to understand why and we’ve spent alot of time debating/arguing cause when I explain something you don’t seem to catch what I’m truly trying to say.  (Your replies talk about things other than what I’m truly trying to say.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think I need to reiterate what I said before: If you were really willing to edit, you would have done so first before asking me to edit.




Okay, next time I will edit, ask you to edit (if need be), and then edit my post again. (if need be.)

I know that's going to come off as wrong but, RA, I don't really know what to see other than your post came first and if its going to be edited it needs to be done first. 

Now I know we have talked about this so there is no need to do it again.  If I'm still around I will do as you've asked me to do here.  (and if need be I will ask OOC if it’s okay if I edit my post again after/if you edit your own.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But your response makes a big and rather startling assumption--it assumes that I was going to edit my post.




Your right.  In this case I did assume you where going to edit.  It was simple text and we were both trying to keep from having an IC misunderstanding.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The reason why posting it OOC would have been better is actually not for me (I don't care where it goes first) but for you--you seem to be a lot more stubborn about changing things once you've posted them IC, so if you posted it OOC, I think you would have been more likely to listen--




I would agree.  It becomes more of a "I, the DM, know your character better than you do" and I don't really handle that all to well.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> because let's face it: If all we had was your post, my request for an edit, and then you edited, we wouldn't be here right now,




Actually, again I would agree except that I also asked you for an edit for IC clarification and that started us down this path.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> which is why this next thing you said seems to be a bit dishonest:




It shouldn't, and if it does then you’re misinterpreting my words.  (Funny how that happens) 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You did, but then you didn't.  You kept everything that was wrong and then cut off the end.




Your right I did.    I reread your post much to quickly (obviously) and went and edited without back tracking far enough.  Your changes seemed rather too subtle to truly effect it but your right IT DOES.  (I am sorry)

I will edit again, though to be honest, it won't be as much as an "edit" as a whole new, and much happier, post. 

I don't know if I will get the edit in now though.  My sister is on her way here so we can go and visit father.  (I will edit as soon as I get home though.  It should only be a few hours.)[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

RA: [sblock]got the edit in[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]
Well, it looks like we are coming to an amicable agreement, which is good.  A few minor things:



> we’ve spent alot of time debating/arguing cause when I explain something you don’t seem to catch what I’m truly trying to say. (Your replies talk about things other than what I’m truly trying to say.)




I find this a little bit odd (and a bit ironic) because I just received an e-mail a few minutes ago that said:







> In particular, I think you're good about listening, because you'll tend to refute using their arguement, showing that you see what their saying, and that's why it's wrong.  At least when you can.








> (and if need be I will ask OOC if it’s okay if I edit my post again after/if you edit your own.)




Perfectly acceptable--makes sense to me.



> I would agree. It becomes more of a "I, the DM, know your character better than you do" and I don't really handle that all to well.




That's because you are getting the wrong idea.  What this really is "I, the DM who wrote that text, know what I said better than you and you may not have been reading clearly.  This is what it really means, so have your character react for that."  This is not the first time you misread something I wrote to say something it seemed like you preferred--The weirdest and most unusual was where I sent you an e-mail that only said 'No' and you thought it said 'Yes'.  That one was particularly hard for me to fathom, but at least afterwards I expected you would take me at my word about things like this in the future.



> Actually, again I would agree except that I also asked you for an edit for IC clarification and that started us down this path.




You actually didn't want an edit for IC clarification--you wanted a total rewrite that changed the entire meaning.  My reason for believing this is that when I gave an edit for clarification, you declared it not enough--you deleted the post where you said this, but it was basically "I still see no reason to edit my post."  Let's not talk about this matter though--we're over it.



> It shouldn't, and if it does then you’re misinterpreting my words. (Funny how that happens)




Let's take a look at the quote in question--



> Anyhow, I did edit the post in question, and if I had know it was bothering you I would have done it much sooner…




To my mind, this is clearly untrue.  I let you know it was bothering me right away, and you didn't edit it until now.  If you had, everything would have been fine.



> Your right I did.  I reread your post much to quickly (obviously) and went and edited without back tracking far enough. Your changes seemed rather too subtle to truly effect it but your right IT DOES. (I am sorry)




Thank you.  I am honestly glad you agree because this is the root of your more recent problems, particularly 







> I reread your post much to quickly (obviously)...but your right IT DOES.




The secret is that if I had done exactly the same thing with my original post, it would have looked almost entirely as silly.  I think if you approach the next time I call for an edit remembering that I generally know what I'm talking about when I say that a sequence of responses make sense logically, that this will work better.  It's a bit of variation of this: 







> I would agree. It becomes more of a "I, the DM, know your character better than you do" and I don't really handle that all to well.



 and this: 







> I'm rather empathic, which is probably what makes me such a great
> roleplayer



 that is your problem:  You think that you understand what is going on in the gameworld better than the GM.  What's more, you think of your opinion as being objectively correct and the be-all-end-all, particularly if it involves your character.  In fact, it seems to me from your last few posts that you *still* think that way, but that out of respect for the fact that it is frustrating me you are willing to do what I say in the future despite the fact that you find it to be wrong to do so.  This will work for keeping the game from being disruptive, but I'm not sure that you will be happy that way.  My suggestion to you if we want to keep everyone happy is that you learn to get over this perception, so that doing the things I suggest becomes normal instead of a painful thing you do only because I told you you had to.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like we are coming to an amicable agreement, which is good.  A few minor things:




Again I would agree for the most part.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I find this a little bit odd (and a bit ironic) because I just received an e-mail a few minutes ago that said:




Oh, RA, when you want to you can but there has been many times where you haven't looked or thought about what I posted.  I can point to the cause and effect and the editing of posts from the previous time and if need be I could dig through other things but it shouldn't be needed.

Maybe it’s just my perception but it is an issue that needs to be addressed and worked on.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You actually didn't want an edit for IC clarification--you wanted a total rewrite that changed the entire meaning.




How was, "No, Kalli there would be no one else in the way" a total rewrite?   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> To my mind, this is clearly untrue.  I let you know it was bothering me right away, and you didn't edit it until now.  If you had, everything would have been fine.




RA, that's a bunch of crap.  You let me know as a DM that it needed to be changed.  I didn't know it bothered you personally till I read it this morning... but this is a good time to bring up an issue you are having.  A lack of trust. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You think that you understand what is going on in the game world better than the GM....  In fact, it seems to me from your last few posts that you *still* think that way, but that out of respect for the fact that it is frustrating me you are willing to do what I say in the future despite the fact that you find it to be wrong to do so.




No, nope not really at all.  I've asked many, many, questions about your gaming world and your right in some ways, when it comes to what my character's actions/motives/thoughts I do know better than you but you implied alot in this part of the post that I'm going to ignore for the betterment of the game.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This will work for keeping the game from being disruptive, but I'm not sure that you will be happy that way.




If I have to take a possible troublesome post and post it OOC to keep from having this crap happen again so be it.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My suggestion to you if we want to keep everyone happy is that you learn to get over this perception, so that doing the things I suggest becomes normal instead of a painful thing you do only because I told you you had to.[/SBLOCK]




RA, I will do it in your games cause you need it done but to be honest you’re a rather unique GM.  An example of this is this last night I PMed another GM about a character he had just introduced to the game.  This character was for one scene and a scene with no long term effect to the game.  After a few PMs my suggestion was acted on.  Did I expect this to happen?  No not really but I knew I had a better chance with this GM than you can his world, for better or worse, isn’t planned out to the minute detail that your world is and you, RA, hate making changes more than me. 

Anyhow, I think we’ve cleared up the issues you have with me so I think it’s time for us to address the problems I have with you.

Lack of trust, if I do something wrong, reading a post wrong, email or what not, I seem to be accused immediately of trying to cause problems, and even as I explain, I’m still accused of more things...  I cannot make a simple mistake with you I’m some evil creature out to cause trouble.  Now, you can argue that I deserve to be treated like this if you wish but that’s not going to change the fact that this isn’t a healthy way for a game to be ran…

I’m not expecting you to give me the “key to your city” right now but you do need to learn to trust me again cause if not then you might as well kick me out of the game now because, like anyone else, I don’t like to be accused of reading something wrong on purpose, general causing trouble, or anything else.  I’m not perfect, never claimed to be, and would like to have a chance to explain myself before I’m accused of some ghastly deed the next time I error.  (Which, I will also admit right now I will do again.)

My next issue might just be my perception and your choice of words but I really don’t think my ideas are being truly considered.  Now, I’ve never once said a DM “You need to change this in your world or I’m gone” and, no, I’m not saying that now but if I’m going to have any fun (and that’s what we are hear to do) your going to practice saying no while giving the impression you considered my idea.  It can happen, I've seen it done alot, hell you use to do it back in the Molpe heydays...

Maybe you honesty do, RA, and it’s just my perception in which case you just need to chose your words with a little more thought and if you don’t see that as a problem then you might as well just kick me out.

I think if I work on what you addressed and you work on what I address then we should be able to make this work with no more issues…  (Which would be nice… so nice indeed.)

Edit: Damn’t sblock.  (see I told you I would make another mistake soon…) [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]







> Maybe it’s just my perception



Yes, I think it is clearly your perception.  I always read and think through before responding--suggesting that I don't is something of an insult to my GMing.



> How was, "No, Kalli there would be no one else in the way" a total rewrite?




That's not what you wanted to have as the rewrite.  Conveniently, however, you deleted what you really said.



> RA, that's a bunch of crap. You let me know as a DM that it needed to be changed. I didn't know it bothered you personally till I read it this morning... but this is a good time to bring up an issue you are having. A lack of trust.




Of course it didn't bother me personally.  But as you mentioned, I said it _had to change_.  It bothered me as a GM because it was wrong.



> but this is a good time to bring up an issue you are having. A lack of trust.




It is somewhat misleading to describe a lack of trust as an issue on my side when that lack of faith is a direct consequence of your actions.  I began with a lot of good faith for you, BS.  I'm sure you could see that.  But it has been steadily trickling away through your actions and attitude.  As I mentioned earlier, if it wasn't for the beginning where I had that faith and trust in you, and the first example of the way you act is what you had been doing recently, You would have been kicked out a while ago.



> you implied alot in this part of the post that I'm going to ignore for the betterment of the game.




Unfortunately, what I implied is accurate according to the way you've spoken of things.  I've heard you talk in objective senses about the 'correct' response or the 'right' thing or how you 'can't' change it without X edit.



> and you, RA, hate making changes more than me.




You know what?  I never have problems about making changes, and in fact, am known to make changes frequently--I find it fun.  The issue is this, though:  When it comes down to player and GM and one of them has to change, the _player_ always makes the change.



> Maybe you honesty do, RA, and it’s just my perception




Yes, it's just your perception--and that perception is actually a problem.  You think that a GM who is disagreeing with you and making decisions contrary to your wishes is not listening to you.  I'm always listening, but I'm just often not agreeing.  

Now, I will admit--sometimes, very rarely, I will dismiss your arguments immediately, but this only occurs in rare instances where you try to argue things that you have absolutely no right to argue (like that time you were rules-lawyering with me on the abilities that I invented--I mean, what the heck?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

RA: [sblock] Cool, I think we've finished with are talk here.   If it is just my perceptions of you, or a lack of good faith, than only time will fix them. 

Anyhow, I do look forward to your decision and 5 or so hours but whichever way it goes I hope we both find ourselves having more fun in the future.   [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

RA [sblock]Okay, I do have one question regarding the Kallithyia/Catullus scene.  Did Catullus morph/cast a spell to turn into a female or not? (Remember what is in the old thread may or may not have happened.) If he did it could give Kallithyia an idea of how to get the loving she needs.  Catullus could transform her into a Lynestra look-alike and he could still be loyal to her. (No, I don’t think he would really go for it but Kalli isn't going to hurt her position by suggesting it...  ) [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]Well, as we agreed, she had him leave before it got to that, so no, it didn't happen--it was an interesting though though.  I can see her thought process on that as well as why he would immediately disagree [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, as we agreed, she had him leave before it got to that, so no, it didn't happen--it was an interesting though though.  I can see her thought process on that as well as why he would immediately disagree



Yeah, that does sounds right.   Don't worry, in time she'll come up with something else for him to immediately disagree with.    (She might be willing to wait but her body isn't.  )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

RA: [sblock] I want you to know what Kalli is thinking about in regards to offering her amends to 
Lynestra.  Simply put she’s going to offer herself as a limited sex slave to Lynestra (Limited as in that she will have free will to leave with Tully when he does) so maybe that is simply a lover willing to do anything.  Tully didn’t know for sure if she did like females or not, so she could in all honesty, Tully only said that he would not ask her himself, and well to be honest it seems like the nymph thing to do…  (Though it might not be Conacian at all so it might not even work but I do think Kalli would do something more Seelie cause she sees Lynestra as being more Seelie as Tully has never commented on her combat or weapon wielding skills. 

Kalli will also hint at the three of them showing their mutual love for each other.  Kalli could truly love any sweet and charming female of obvious beauty so she won’t suggest this just to get Tully in bed with her.  In fact it would only be after a successful and pleasurable time together alone she would suggest such a thing.)  

Now obviously, Kalli has to met this Lynestra for it to happen, which might not happen, she also will take no for an answer (and I believe the no will come before she even gets all of the words out.  ) and offer to do anything else to atone to Lynestra for her bad thoughts. 

So I’m not trying to force something to happen, I’m open to suggestions, it’s still might not happen, and mostly I didn’t want you blindsided. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]Alright--thanks for the heads up [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

[sblock=RA]How close are the others to being ready to be thrust forward?

I have no problem summing up her bit on Eldiz, you already know about her wish to get her spell out and get a scroll as payment, I'll have to make sure she learns Hidious Laughter (I assume that's the scroll I bought), bug she's got 145 credits left, which should be enough for passage, and as mentioned earlier, she's willing to get a job, or Karya might help her out.  She might get a job anyway, to help build up a bit of money for her travels (She'll get prices so she knows what she needs)

As I said, the big issue is seeing her mother and Bertram, and I could fast forward to either of those.  I think she's going to be patient and see her mother.

However you want to handle it 

Idealy, meeting Bertram would be good, depending on when you're having the actual game start, but I don't want to delay anyone else on my account either.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

Off to bed.  My dad’s surgery is suppose to be at 10 AM so will be MIA for alot of tomorrow but hopefully not overly long…  (The sooner I’m back the better off he is.)


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Off to bed.  My dad’s surgery is suppose to be at 10 AM so will be MIA for alot of tomorrow but hopefully not overly long…  (The sooner I’m back the better off he is.)



Prayers are with him


----------



## unleashed (Nov 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Off to bed.  My dad’s surgery is suppose to be at 10 AM so will be MIA for alot of tomorrow but hopefully not overly long…  (The sooner I’m back the better off he is.)




Best of luck for all concerned.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Off to bed.  My dad’s surgery is suppose to be at 10 AM so will be MIA for alot of tomorrow but hopefully not overly long…  (The sooner I’m back the better off he is.)



 Good luck!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]I'm honestly unsure of how close they are.  At any time, they could say that they are ready to fast-forward and then we could start, but I think they want to do a few more NPC interactions first.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Ok, well, assuming it wouldn't be too bad to sum up her eldish trip, have her head home to talk to her mother (Probably only a few days, be she feels she needs to let her know about Marrik), and then head off to see Bertram.  Will probably spend most of her money, and she might need to borrow some from Mamma, but eh, no biggie.

On a side note, I do know I've said I don't expect any XP, particularly because not everyone here is in the prelude, was that something you weren't going to award, or were you going to award something anyway?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]OK, so you want to sum up the Eldish trip now then?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Yeah, meeting the spring water owners was nice, but it's going to be more of the same, dancing and bonding with Karya, so beyond meeting her "cousin", she's set there.

Vasha's thinking that perhaps she has another Soul Sister, but she's worried that she's just bonding too close because she was so vulnerable when she got there.  But that's realy the only other thing she'd have to do, would be to discuss that with Karya, and even that could be summed up.

Obviously, the scroll massage thing is easy to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]
Okay, so how's this for the summary

*Vasha and Karya relax in the public baths for a time, and then eventually, Zarina comes to meet them and brings them to the private Waterfall Chambre, where a Harmonian Sonic Converter just like the one in the Grand Bazaar helps make nice soothing sounds in the background.*

*Eventually, they finish at the bathhouse and head back.*

*They continue working, playing, dancing, and eating for several days, with Vasha making a few side trips to interesting locations in town--teaching her massage spell to a strange being in a library of the Arcane Ward called The Sage in exchange for her choice of another equivalent spell or a scroll and spending some time in her room, relaxing in the beautiful lake as she learns the secrets of the laughter spell she bought a few days earlier.*

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]
Okay, final decision rendered:

I believe that you are truly trying to make things work now, so you are still in my games .  In addition, I am going to treat you with full trust as if that one post that was WAY out of line (to the level that if it appeared in a public thread, I think somebody would have called the mods) didn't happen.  However, though the trust is back, the grace is now gone, by which I mean that next time there's an issue and I have to make this decision again, it's going to fall the other way.  Seeing your intention to work this out and have this work, I trust you that you're going to try to make sure that doesn't happen, though, and hopefully that will mean more fun for everyone 

~Rystil
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyhow, my dad is doing pretty well.  I'm going to call the hospital one more time and check on him and then craw in bed and put a fork in this day. 

night all!


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, so how's this for the summary
> 
> *Vasha and Karya relax in the public baths for a time, and then eventually, Zarina comes to meet them and brings them to the private Waterfall Chambre, where a Harmonian Sonic Converter just like the one in the Grand Bazaar helps make nice soothing sounds in the background.*
> 
> ...



Perfect, she gets a scroll of her spell.  I'll pick up from her conversation with Karya 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, my dad is doing pretty well.  I'm going to call the hospital one more time and check on him and then craw in bed and put a fork in this day.
> 
> night all!



 That's good--it's always nerve-wracking when an operation comes up; my grandmother had to go in for a dangerous life-threatening surgery three, thankfully the first two times were successes--however, the third time, she was going to be a vegetable, so they pulled the plug.


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Great to hear BS


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

FYI - I posted it RA


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI - I posted it RA



 Well, then I assume that means you approve


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, then I assume that means you approve



No, I just posted it anyway (After I edited in the 1,000,000,000 credit windfall)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, I just posted it anyway (After I edited in the 1,000,000,000 credit windfall)



 Unfortunately, it was counterfeit, so I had to edit in how she got sent to prison


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Ooh, Nymph Prison movie... Kinkey.

Does Does Vasha recognize the name Vaerysa?  Seems familiar, but not sure why.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ooh, Nymph Prison movie... Kinkey.
> 
> Does Does Vasha recognize the name Vaerysa?  Seems familiar, but not sure why.



 She's the queen of Vaelyne


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She's the queen of Vaelyne



Gee, is that important?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Gee, is that important?



 Gee, hmmm...naww 

Anyways, I'm #2 now--take that Hypersmurf!


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gee, hmmm...naww
> 
> Anyways, I'm #2 now--take that Hypersmurf!



Cool, 1 down, 1 to go 

Yeah, didn't sound too important.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, it's the one that I think is best for the current circumstance of dancing--of course they all look beautiful on you, but this one is certainly one of my favorites, at least among the remaining dresses."




RA, I want to check with you if Kalli can be upset at Tully's reminder of her ruining the dress.  It seems like it was added in spite as a reminder of what was done.

Kalli will probably cry, which might wake auto, and be embarrassed and then ask/ tell Catullus that she doesn't need him to shame by reminding her of her actions for her actions as she feels enough guilt already.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's good--it's always nerve-wracking when an operation comes up...




Yeah, surgery was suppose to be scheduled for 10 AM but got delayed till 5 PM cause they wanted to do another test on him, which is good!  No Great! but it makes for a really long day.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]Well, he was speaking in a kind, friendly tone, so it probably shouldn't be considered to be added in spite.  That said, if you still want to do that reaction, it's perfectly fine with me--I only have problems with misreading what was said.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Sorry, spite was a poor choice of words on my part as Kalli wouldn’t be truly upset with Catullus, like one would be if it was spite, instead she will feel guilt at her actions and just wishes not to be reminded of them.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Uh…  I’m confused.  Did Catullus just throw Kalli off of him?  They went from her being on top to him (very intent in her lusty desires) to him miraculously standing up… [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]He kind of slid out from under her slowly, gently and smoothly.  Think escape artist rather than opposed grapple.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He kind of slid out from under her slowly, gently and smoothly.  Think escape artist rather than opposed grapple.



Oh, okay...  Did she get a chance to oppose it?   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]Not unless she wants to passively make a grab at him to keep him stuck.  Otherwise it was just a passive DC.  Let me know if she does and I'll roll a check.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Kalli]Not unless she wants to passively make a grab at him to keep him stuck.  Otherwise it was just a passive DC.  Let me know if she does and I'll roll a check.



 I see, well yeah, make the check.  I hate to ask, but Catullus’ last post seems to make little sense…  Are you sure you interpreted it correctly?  (Maybe I was too vague in my attempt at keeping it clean)  Kalli moved away from his attempt to lift her up and the gyrated her sex on his and moaned softly while doing it…   (The previous post could be off also...  Kalli, still firmly on top, lowered herself to speak to him and just happened to put her naked breasts every closer to him...  I'm not sure if he would have stayed in place durning that.  ) [/sblock]

Wife needs the PC.  I might be back tonight. (Should be)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]Oh, I knew that--he's just going to ignore it when she does that and assume it isn't her fault as he tries to politely get away while suggesting something else--as he's been doing 

Oh, when I said passively make a grab, I meant actively, as in it will be obvious she's trying to catch him to keep him down--I rolled for it and Kalli wound up losing the opposed check with a roll of 12 + 2 + 3 BAB + 4 (Improved Grapple)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok, time for the evil GM comments again


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2005)

RA: [sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, when I said passively make a grab, I meant actively, as in it will be obvious she's trying to catch him to keep him down.



I'm not too surprised that she lost even with improved grapple...  Praetors are just too strong. 

I see no edit but now you know she was actively trying to hold him down.  Do you feel the need to edit Tully’s post?

I haven’t fully considered Kalli’s actions yet but she might be a bit miffed at being so easy and fully dismissed.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, time for the evil GM comments again



Figures, you go to bed too, right when I free up for the even 

Night.  I know you'll torment poor Vasha in the morning 

(And yes it's bad, no it's not, and technicaly it doesn't prove anything, just leans the evidence another way, but not much she can do now other than learn advanced combat tactics and go back in as "Nympho".   Um, maybe I should think of a different name.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
I don't see a need to edit either--he's trying to politely ignore her actions.  I could definitely see that she might be miffed at being dismissed, but it depends on how you play it out.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, time for the evil GM comments again



 Whaddya mean?  I'm not evil 

...am I?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Figures, you go to bed too, right when I free up for the even
> 
> Night.  I know you'll torment poor Vasha in the morning
> 
> (And yes it's bad, no it's not, and technicaly it doesn't prove anything, just leans the evidence another way, but not much she can do now other than learn advanced combat tactics and go back in as "Nympho".   Um, maybe I should think of a different name.)



 I'm not sure I understand this post...Nympho?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't see a need to edit either--he's trying to politely ignore her actions.  I could definitely see that she might be miffed at being dismissed, but it depends on how you play it out.



RA: cool.   I just wanted to give you the option.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]
Sure, it makes sense, and I did think about editing after that, but I decided that he won't hold it against her even then.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Just as he wouldn’t hold her against him.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understand this post...Nympho?



Obviously you're too young to remember the Rambo movies


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Whaddya mean?  I'm not evil
> 
> ...am I?



Every time I think Vasha has a handle on what happened...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Obviously you're too young to remember the Rambo movies



 It's not my age so much as that I'm me.  I know what Rambo is, but I never watch those kinds of movies, old or new


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Every time I think Vasha has a handle on what happened...



 Does that make me evil or simply very complicated in an entertaining way?  Only you can decide


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's not my age so much as that I'm me.  I know what Rambo is, but I never watch those kinds of movies, old or new



I've never seen one all the way through, I just know they exist.   But that was the reference.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've never seen one all the way through, I just know they exist.   But that was the reference.



 Oh, I see--I didn't make the connection just because of the 'o' at the end (in fact, I figured that Nympho -> Nymphomaniac was more likely than Nympho -> Rambo )


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see--I didn't make the connection just because of the 'o' at the end (in fact, I figured that Nympho -> Nymphomaniac was more likely than Nympho -> Rambo )



Hense why I said it I should think of a different name.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hense why I said it I should think of a different name.



 Ah, yes 

What really confused me though was 







> And yes it's bad, no it's not, and technicaly it doesn't prove anything


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

That quote was in reference to Ashana's thoughts on Alyz.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That quote was in reference to Ashana's thoughts on Alyz.



 I figured that, but I was kind of confused by the saying yes then no--was that an inner debate?


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I figured that, but I was kind of confused by the saying yes then no--was that an inner debate?



I had a purpose for that, but I've learned more since then that nullifies what I said somewhat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

Tiberius post!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Tiberius post!



 Yay! 

RA: [SBLOCK]You know better than I what you have planed for Kalli on this boat trip but if you don't have anything you want/need to do then I can be bumped forward in time.  I think it’s a fair assessment that Kalli will still love Tully but Tully will not return her love by the end of the boat right.  

A summary of some fun but mostly frustration happen on the trip works for me. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]Okey dokey--once Tiberius has enough time to do what he wants to do, then we might be able to try that [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

RA:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey--once Tiberius has enough time to do what he wants to do, then we might be able to try that



Cool.  (If you don't mind I might have a few "did this happen" type of questions for you if we do go with the summary.  )[/SBLOCK]

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]Sure--that makes sense to me for any summary [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Tiberius post!




And it only took 10 days.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> And it only took 10 days.



 and it could have taken a 100 more if I wasn't such a nice guy.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and it could have taken a 100 more if I wasn't such a nice guy.




Well I was trying to move things along or I could have extended my posts too.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I was trying to move things along or I could have extended my posts too.



Yeah, I bolted foward a few weeks as well, to tie up some loose ends before you guys were set.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

RA, how good are you at statistics?  I might want you to run over some numbers for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA, how good are you at statistics?  I might want you to run over some numbers for me.



 I've taken a basic high school course in Statistics and got a 5 on the AP test, and then I had some Statistics in my 6.041 class and got an 'A' in that.  I don't really remember it too well, but unless you're asking for Chi-Squared Dependancy charts or something, I should be able to do it anyways


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Take a look at my numbers in this thread then if you could.  Make sure they make sense.

Basicly, I'm looking for the probability to damage your opponent per attack given the attack, defence, toughness (Damage save), and damage (Damage save DC) modifiers of a PL 10 character.  You can take a +1 on one to take a -1 on the other on 2 axis.  Defense/Toughness and Attack/Damage.

Defence is your AC, so you add 10 to your defense to get it, but that's it (since you're talking max possable).  The DC of the toughness save is 15+Modifier.

I'm pretty sure I did it right, but check and make sure please 

you can e-mail me with any questions.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Work e-mail btw


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Take a look at my numbers in this thread then if you could.  Make sure they make sense.
> 
> Basicly, I'm looking for the probability to damage your opponent per attack given the attack, defence, toughness (Damage save), and damage (Damage save DC) modifiers of a PL 10 character.  You can take a +1 on one to take a -1 on the other on 2 axis.  Defense/Toughness and Attack/Damage.
> 
> ...



 Your numbers are correct as far as I understand the system--I would also consider this to be probability and not statistics, and I'm pretty good at probability


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Yeah, this seemed pretty straight forward.  And sorry, wrong term.

I'm assuming that at PL12, where 12/12 is the standard, the deviance will be identical each step from it (+1/-1), and mirror the 10/10 PL 10 chart, only have a few more options at the fringe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, this seemed pretty straight forward.  And sorry, wrong term.
> 
> I'm assuming that at PL12, where 12/12 is the standard, the deviance will be identical each step from it (+1/-1), and mirror the 10/10 PL 10 chart, only have a few more options at the fringe.



 It'll be pretty close, but the fringe will never get more extreme than the 4.75% because that is the worst you can have (auto-success except 1 on one roll and auto-failure except 20 on another), and the best you can ever have is 39% (when you have 1 lower damage than their toughness and one higher attack than their defense).


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Yeah, but the variance with a +5/-5 will be the same on any power level scale, won't it?  Since you're talking about changing by the same % on a D20 modifier.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but the variance with a +5/-5 will be the same on any power level scale, won't it?  Since you're talking about changing by the same % on a D20 modifier.



 That's correct--if you allow variance that goes any farther, it'll just extend the length of the tails out into the region on the chart you made where it is more than + or -5.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Thanks.



 No problem--Although is it just me, or is it really hard to damage anything in that game?  Even if you min/maxed your character specifically for an opponent, you would only hurt them 39% of the time.  Then again, maybe damage is really devastating or something


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, if you fail your damage save by 5, you're stunned.  And there are other ways to damage your opponent.  Otherwise, you're bruised, which subtracts 1 per status from your toughness save, or a few other things.

Given if you hit, you have a base 70% chance of damaging (even odds).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

I’m fading fast guys…  Catch you all later.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m fading fast guys…  Catch you all later.



 G'night.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m fading fast guys…  Catch you all later.



That's what the second pot of coffee is for.     

Of course, the second helping of turkey kind of counteracted that...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2005)

RA: [sblock]Hey, if you have no issues I'm going to take a break from posting.  I know we have a time issue, or at least I highly suspect we have one since we had one not to long ago and Kalli was suppose to go to sleep, and at the moment I’m not sure what to do with Kalli.  I sort of got painted into a corner for the moment.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]It should be okay for now, but unleashed may well be paused soon if I don't know for sure what Kalli's doing[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It should be okay for now, but unleashed may well be paused soon if I don't know for sure what Kalli's doing



Oh, damn I didn't realize he was so close in time to her... 

I have two thoughts.  A forward  one and a half twist of the weather deck to her death or talking to Aspasia about rather or not she has a love potion *but* I would love to hear any other options you have.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]







> Oh, damn I didn't realize he was so close in time to her...
> 
> I have two thoughts. A forward one and a half twist of the weather deck to her death or talking to Aspasia about rather or not she has a love potion but I would love to hear any other options you have.




Tiberius is basically at exactly the same time as Kalli because Kalli didn't go to sleep as expected.

As for your ideas, I don't understand what the one before talking to Aspasia means, but whatever you'd like to do is fine, I suppose.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for your ideas, I don't understand what the one before talking to Aspasia means...




Suicide by jumping off the ship or at least attempted suicide...    



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> but whatever you'd like to do is fine, I suppose.



I got this idea that death isn't a an idea you would be happy with.    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]If you commit suicide, then that's it for your character, but I'm not going to do anything metagame to stop you.  Of course, I think we'd all prefer if you didn't do that, though.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2005)

RA: [sblock] Actually if *I* commit suicide its it for all of my character not just Kalli...   (I think you meant if Kalli commits suicide...  )  

Anyhow, I would like some time to think on this…  I don’t really see her going to Aspasia so unless someone stops her passage through the ship (like Aspasia or Catullus following her) I think she’s rather done for.    [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

Woho! Go board censors!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho! Go board censors!



 I wonder if they would allowed cocker spaniel?


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I wonder if they would allowed cocker spaniel?



I had thought about Vasha asking "Why would the men fight with those?" but decided not to


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho! Go board censors!




What did I miss...


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> What did I miss...



http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2747661&postcount=1456

Except it wasn't bear fights.

You changed it


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2747661&postcount=1456
> 
> Except it wasn't bear fights.
> 
> You changed it




Well I can infer what it was from the above posts.


----------



## Bront (Nov 27, 2005)

Ok, mostly because I'm bored and looking to use my new toy, I posted my attempt at a picture of Vasha.  It's ok, I just wish I could have used a bigger dog.

Hope you all like it 

BTW, can a mod remove the 2 files form This Post?  The thread is locked, so I can't edit it, including removing the attachments.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, mostly because I'm bored and looking to use my new toy, I posted my attempt at a picture of Vasha.  It's ok, I just wish I could have used a bigger dog.
> 
> Hope you all like it
> 
> BTW, can a mod remove the 2 files form This Post?  The thread is locked, so I can't edit it, including removing the attachments.



 I never really liked the choices that HeroMachine gives in BodyType, but you've managed to get it to produce a far less freaky looking female than I ever have


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, can a mod remove the 2 files form This Post?




Done.


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I never really liked the choices that HeroMachine gives in BodyType, but you've managed to get it to produce a far less freaky looking female than I ever have



The 2.0 full version works well, though face, particularly eye, lip, nose, and eyebrow selection is a pain.  I could probably make her look a bit better if I use custom colors, but I've never been good with colors.

Psyren, my other living Supers character (Replaced Purple Haze) has a good pic, I like how hers turned out, though I would have prefered a slightly different outfit, but I did what I could.


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Done.



Thanks


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I never really liked the choices that HeroMachine gives in BodyType, but you've managed to get it to produce a far less freaky looking female than I ever have



BTW, interestingly enough, apparently it's intentional that there aren't the huge breasted female poses in HeroMachine, and when he took that stand it was reported in several newspapers (My HeroMachine search pulled all that up).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, interestingly enough, apparently it's intentional that there aren't the huge breasted female poses in HeroMachine...



I guess he's never read a real comic book, eh?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, interestingly enough, apparently it's intentional that there aren't the huge breasted female poses in HeroMachine, and when he took that stand it was reported in several newspapers (My HeroMachine search pulled all that up).



 Back when I used it, there was only really one pose for girls, and it was really butch.  I just wanted slender--I don't care about the curve size :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Back when I used it, there was only really one pose for girls, and it was really butch.  I just wanted slender--I don't care about the curve size :\



 Well Butch isn’t something you normally see in a comic either…  Wonder Woman, though buff, is still very feminine in figure.


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

HeroMachine2 trial

3 poses.  one normal, one butch, one stout.  one for each sex.

And his thought is actualy a step out against the comic books, saying, basicly, 'I'm my artistic product, I can do what I want and I see the exageration of women to be unartistic.'

Or something like that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> And his thought is actualy a step out against the comic books, saying, basicly, 'I'm my artistic product, I can do what I want and I see the exageration of women to be unartistic.'




Yup, he sure can.  I can keep my money too and give it to someone less preachy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> HeroMachine2 trial
> 
> 3 poses.  one normal, one butch, one stout.  one for each sex.
> 
> ...



 Ah, the one I used before was version 1, where the only choice was the butch one.  The normal one here looks fine, but the faces and hair options available still aren't so great (unless you want a freaky look, in which case you can definitely get that).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree but I think the eyes (which I think there is only one worthwhile semi-normal set) are worse than the choice for hair.


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

The full version is better, but still has a lack of good eyes.  Hair I haven't had much of a problem with.

I know you can actualy add more images, I just don't know how.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm off to bed...

RA: [sblock] I haven't seen any IC updates...  are you at the point were you are waiting on me to decide what to do? [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow, I missed an IC post for a while.  Oops


----------



## Keia (Nov 29, 2005)

I haven't missed an IC post on DI, have I? 

Keia


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I haven't missed an IC post on DI, have I?
> 
> Keia



Not yet, but soon (I think)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not yet, but soon (I think)



 One way, very much so, on the other not really sure...   How about that for cryptic?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]Yup[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=BS]Yup[/SBLOCK]



 RA: [SBLOCK] Cool.  How far forward should I go with my post?  (Say she’s going out the door, above deck, to the fantail, the very aft part of the ship aka the rear of the ship, and  over the side.)

Edit: Actually she might not go over the side...  I won't really know till I get to the writing the post.  (I go with one of two options based upon what seems more IC.  Suicide is a very unnatural act for her people.) [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]
You can go as far as you think is fit--she won't be physically restrained, though people may comment about it in a language she can't understand [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

RA: [sblock]cool, works for me.  I'll get the IC post up ASAP but the wife needs the PC. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

RA:

Idealy, once the business is setup, we can autopilot for a while till she gets her meeting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA:
> 
> Idealy, once the business is setup, we can autopilot for a while till she gets her meeting.



 Makes sense to me


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool, just need a sign then, and we're good

I pondered writing a letter.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

RA.  Not for your game but I was wondering if you find the following feat really useful or not?  (Basically, on average, just what percentage of will saves are mind affecting?)

FORCE OF PERSONALITY

You have cultivated an unshakable belief in your self-worth. Your sense of self and purpose are so strong that 
they bolster your willpower.

Prerequisite: Cha 13.

Benefit: You add your Charisma modifier (instead of your Wisdom modifier) to Will saves against mind-affecting spells and abilities.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA.  Not for your game but I was wondering if you find the following feat really useful or not?  (Basically, on average, just what percentage of will saves are mind affecting?)
> 
> FORCE OF PERSONALITY
> 
> ...



 On average, I'd say 85% are mind-affecting.  You get a few oddballs like Harm, but all in all, you can safely make Wisdom a dump-stat and pump Charisma with that feat, as the chances of encountering a non-mind-affecting Will save are low


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Cool, now if I could just find one for fortitude saves this character would be pretty much set. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, now if I could just find one for fortitude saves this character would be pretty much set.
> 
> Thanks!



 Eh, there's no need to move Fortitude off Con, methinks, since you'll need good Con to have decent hit points.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Eh, there's no need to move Fortitude off Con, methinks, since you'll need good Con to have decent hit points.



 Yeah, I know….   I did a point buy character without an actually 18 as a base and the rest of their abilities are pretty low so the con isn’t all that good either. :\


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

The three +2 to a save feats are fairly decient, and while it might not be the +0 to +4 swing, it's still a flat +2, and effects everything (Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, and can't remember the Fort one).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The three +2 to a save feats are fairly decient, and while it might not be the +0 to +4 swing, it's still a flat +2, and effects everything (Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, and can't remember the Fort one).



 Great Fortitude maybe? (I would have to go and look)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The three +2 to a save feats are fairly decient, and while it might not be the +0 to +4 swing, it's still a flat +2, and effects everything (Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, and can't remember the Fort one).



 That's true.  If you don't have an 18, Iron Will probably helps more than that other Will feat.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Great Fortitude maybe? (I would have to go and look)



Yes, that's it.

And as Rystil said, the flat +2 might be better, particularly since it's a 100% bonus.  However, if you have a +4 difference, between the 2 stats, that feat might help.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

Please, charisma of fewer than 18 is the charisma of a commoner...  (at least in regard to my character) 

Saw a game that look interesting and I wanted to try the half-nymph template I know (and love) from a different angle.  (Growing up with her father (a bard of some talent) instead of with flighty mother.)


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, I'm building 1 character with Nymph's Kiss feat, and just started another.

The one I'm building though had to take that as 2 feats (which is a bit more balanced as a non-exhalted feat), but I'm building someone based on Orb Kaftan (RA should know who I'm talking about)


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

So, where does this leave Vasha?  She actualy done with her preface?  Or there a bit more?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, where does this leave Vasha?  She actualy done with her preface?  Or there a bit more?



 That makes her past done.  She had so very very much to do in her Preface that I am astounded she managed to make it this far, which was well beyond the initial scope


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

Hehe, cool.

Get'er done guys *cracks whip*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe, cool.
> 
> Get'er done guys *cracks whip*



 It either means you're fast or they're just slow (which could be in part due to the fact that we keep missing each other in the other thread)


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, that's probably part of it.

You (will) have e-mail


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It either means you're fast or they're just slow (which could be in part due to the fact that we keep missing each other in the other thread)




You never miss me, but I only get to post one day a week or so...due to someone else taking all the stage time.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> You never miss me, but I only get to post one day a week or so...due to someone else taking all the stage time. I mean it's really bad when I've only made 67 posts in a month when there are only two PCs in a thread.



That's why you need to poke around in Shards, or at least stop heading off alone by yourself


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> You never miss me, but I only get to post one day a week or so...due to someone else taking all the stage time.



 Arminus?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's why you need to poke around in Shards, or at least stop heading off alone by yourself



 He can't poke around in Shards for the moment--there's a strange and very specific series of events that will unfold in the galley in a few minutes, after which he'll be clear to post


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's why you need to poke around in Shards, or at least stop heading off alone by yourself




Well that wasn't exactly my fault...I said I'd wait for Valyssa to wake up and two hours zipped by.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Arminus?




Ah, no...a fair bit larger, less mechanical, and more of a green colouration.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, RA is welcome to kick SoM if need be.  I'm still learning what we're looking for.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He can't poke around in Shards for the moment--there's a strange and very specific series of events that will unfold in the galley in a few minutes, after which he'll be clear to post




All I can say is I hope it's as funny as we thought.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Ah, no...a fair bit larger, less mechanical, and more of a green colouration.



 Oscar the Grouch?  The Jolly Green Giant?


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He can't poke around in Shards for the moment--there's a strange and very specific series of events that will unfold in the galley in a few minutes, after which he'll be clear to post



Ahh, I was unaware.  I guess you'll just have to poke it.

And somehow missed this post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, I was unaware.  I guess you'll just have to poke it.
> 
> And somehow missed this post.



 Who somehow missed which post?


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Who somehow missed which post?



The one I quoted.  DIdn't see it till Unleashed posted.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oscar the Grouch?  The Jolly Green Giant?




Damn, I was sure you'd mention Shrek too...nope none of those.

She's a Palmaid, she's on the ship along with Tiberius, and she was in a cage the previous day...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Damn, I was sure you'd mention Shrek too...nope none of those.
> 
> She's a Palmaid, she's on the ship along with Tiberius, and she was in a cage the previous day...



 Hmmm...it must be Aiyhtillak, the evil Mirror of Opposition double!


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...it must be Aiyhtillak, the evil Mirror of Opposition double!




 Aiyhtillak, she's a lovely girl and I never hear anything bad about her, no I don't think so...must be the original Kallithyia.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

We Nymphs are nothing but trouble, I tell you


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Can't have a game of just nymphs then can we...


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Can't have a game of just nymphs then can we...



Yeah, that's why in the next game we're making BS be a Lacerta 

We can call it Brother's Angels


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's why in the next game we're making BS be a Lacerta
> 
> We can call it Brother's Angels




Sounds like a plan...hmm, I'd like to see BS play something sexless, imagine the drop in posts.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan...hmm, I'd like to see BS play something sexless, imagine the drop in posts.



   

Perhaps


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Perhaps




You're probably right, he'd just find something else to focus on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan...hmm, I'd like to see BS play something sexless, imagine the drop in posts.



I’ll find a link if you really want it but I played a Transformer (robot) before and I did a really crappy job...  The lack of emotion being my big hang up not the lack of gender though my male characters aren't very fun either...  For the other players at least as they are never all that friendly...    (even when I try to make them be...   )

As I've said before I don't mind skipping ahead.  I don't really see anything changing with Kalli and she much worse off than my original concept.   I guess sometimes you shouldn't mess with a concept.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

No link necessary I'll just take your word for it and I'm happy to play along as we are. It's just that I'm going through post withdrawal in a two player prelude...doesn't seem right.


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Finish it however, don't worry about me.

I think we're still waiting for LF to make his/her character?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Finish it however, don't worry about me.
> 
> I think we're still waiting for LF to make his/her character?



 Yup, though we can go with fewer players if necessary.


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Yup, or add more as we go, things happen


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

We got what four players in this one?  Keia, Bront, Unleashed, and me?


----------



## Keia (Dec 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We got what four players in this one?  Keia, Bront, Unleashed, and me?



Yeah, I think so.  

Keia


----------



## unleashed (Dec 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We got what four players in this one?  Keia, Bront, Unleashed, and me?




Hmm, and they're just the players someone mentioned for a fast posters game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think so.




Don't forget about DT or is Zyk ignoring the pouting Molpe?


----------



## Keia (Dec 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't forget about DT or is Zyk ignoring the pouting Molpe?



Just posted . . . and yes, he is.  

Keia


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hmm, and they're just the players someone mentioned for a fast posters game.



Yup 

So get going 

BTW, I'm going to bring this up here because it seems apprpriate for an open discussion.

Origionaly, the Prefaces were non-exp earning events to be fair to everyone.  Now, I asked RA about it, and he wasn't sure about that now, so here were his two choices.

Now keep in mind, they are ultimately his to make, but we can obviously give input into these.

1) Yes, you did a lot in your Preface, but no XP, since that's what we started with.

2) You did a lot in your Preface, so you'll get appropriate XP.  Those who waited patiently without a preface will recieve the highest Preface XP award for their patience.

Now, I'm not particular, though earning XP is always nice.  I figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah I heard all that a long time ago...can't say I care one way or the other. 

Edit: Ah found it all the way back in mid October...no wonder it took so long. We were talking about powers for Tiberius' familiar/construct by email, and I made an offhand comment about needing two levels to add it and this is what I got...



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, if Logicsfate doesn't step up and Kohbiel is gone, then we'll have gone from 6 to 4 players, so I may give everyone a level after the Preludes (whether or not they were in one), which will put you half way there.  Otherwise, the Preludes aren't giving any XP, since they aren't part of the official adventure.


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, whatever's easiest for RA


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Now, I'm not particular, though earning XP is always nice.  I figured I'd throw it out there.




Yup, and me and RA talked about everyone starting at level 4...

Personally, I'm all for everyone having the same amount of XP at all times, less paperwork, theirs less of a need to metagame characters into combats that wouldn't normally have, etc. So I’m really not the best person to ask.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> waited patiently...




Oh speaking of this.  Night all. 

RA: [sblock] I wish I could say that Kalli would cross paths with Tiberius but I cannot.  She'll wait till her bed is available.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup, and me and RA talked about everyone starting at level 4...
> 
> Personally, I'm all for everyone having the same amount of XP at all times, less paperwork, theirs less of a need to metagame characters into combats that wouldn't normally have, etc. So I’m really not the best person to ask.



 One word: Crafting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> One word: Crafting.



Yes, what about crafting masterwork weapons and armor?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, what about crafting masterwork weapons and armor?



 No, crafting magic items.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh speaking of this.  Night all.




Aaargh!!! Goodnight BS.


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

What?  You're not done yet?  I expected better from you both


----------



## unleashed (Dec 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What?  You're not done yet?  I expected better from you both




Well I'll let you know when I get to post.


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Woho!

Bront's Creations Collection thread 

Yes, I'm bored


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, crafting magic items.



That shouldn’t affect how much XP the PCs get (IMHO) and what they do with their own XP is their own doing. (Again IMHO)


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That shouldn’t affect how much XP the PCs get (IMHO) and what they do with their own XP is their own doing. (Again IMHO)



I think he's simply pointing out that if they craft, XP won't be the same.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think he's simply pointing out that if they craft, XP won't be the same.



 Yet we were talking about handing out experience and nothing more...  (At least I was.)


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yet we were talking about handing out experience and nothing more...  (At least I was.)



Ahh.  I thought you were talking about the ending XP, my mistake   

(I'm guessing that RA thought that too)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh.  I thought you were talking about the ending XP, my mistake




It happens (and no reason to stress over it  ) but really the whole talk about experience was about handing it so I didn't bother to add on any lawyer proof clauses on my answer. 

Oh!  That M&M game I told you about is moving along even more rapidly than it was originally, and it’s gotten even better than before, (You can ask Keia as he is in it now) but we got one more spot if your interested in it at all.  (Pretty much Mentalist only at the moment.)

Let me know if you have a change in heart. 

Wife PC time.


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It happens (and no reason to stress over it  ) but really the whole talk about experience was about handing it so I didn't bother to add on any lawyer proof clauses on my answer.
> 
> Oh!  That M&M game I told you about is moving along even more rapidly than it was originally, and it’s gotten even better than before, (You can ask Keia as he is in it now) but we got one more spot if your interested in it at all.  (Pretty much Mentalist only at the moment.)
> 
> ...



I'll look into it, but I'd generaly prefer to keep my gaming on one board, and I'm pretty sure I can't get there from work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll look into it, but I'd generaly prefer to keep my gaming on one board, and I'm pretty sure I can't get there from work.



 Yeah, I would need you to check at work before I suggest you to the GM...  The game is a fast mover and I would hate for you to slow it down.   

I cannot believe I just typed that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That shouldn’t affect how much XP the PCs get (IMHO) and what they do with their own XP is their own doing. (Again IMHO)



 Once they become a level lower from paying XP to craft, they start getting more encounter XP, though.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

Ahh, good point.

Been talking with Dave_o, whos' looking for a game.  He's looking at making a character for DI


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Once they become a level lower from paying XP to craft, they start getting more encounter XP, though.




RA, are you trying to be snippy?   :\ 

I'm asking in all honesty because this has gone from should we get experience for our preludes to pretty much a vague talk about experience... (and on something I didn't say about experience.) One in which I feel like I'm being singled out and ganged up on.  

I don't think I need to ask this but I will just so we all know where we stand.  Could you please stop?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 5, 2005)

I didn't think I was being snippy or singling anyone out.  I was just pointing out the usual complications for equivalent XP awards / simultaneous levelling systems.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't think I was being snippy or singling anyone out.  I was just pointing out the usual complications for equivalent XP awards / simultaneous levelling systems.



 Right, and my comments where about the preludes…

Nevermind, forget I asked.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

So, basicly, we're back to "It's  in RA's hands"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, basicly, we're back to "It's  in RA's hands"




As it always was.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi! Bront dragged me over here from my steampunk game.  I'm interested in playing a Lacerta Shaman and I rolled this here d20 right here: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=306342.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

Username dave_o rolled a 5   That good for approval RA?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2005)

Good seeing you again Dave.  It’s been a real long time. 

Just as an FYI, RA likes to see a test roll first. (I see it as a 5 also.)


----------



## dave_o (Dec 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good seeing you again Dave.  It’s been a real long time.
> 
> Just as an FYI, RA likes to see a test roll first. (I see it as a 5 also.)




Awww! People remember me. <3 Anyways, I'm curious as to Lacerta culture and the like. I mean, lizard guy shaman? Thank you, sir.  

PREGUNTAS! Lacerta: +2 STR -2 DEX +2 INT +4 WIS 
Natural Attacks, +3 Natural Armour, Totem Affinity, +2 Balance (tail) 
Type- Monstrous Humanoid, genderless, reproduces through reincarnation 
Society- Tribal, usually led by a wise elder shaman 
Appear as humanoid dinosaurs, skin colours are typically greens or oranges, although red and pink are not unknown

What is Totem Affinity annnd what are my natural attacks?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2005)

Yup, I even remember your, ‘isn’t Dave_O the grooviest’ thread in the General Discussion forum.  Of course that was back before we had Off Topic…  Which we have in no small part cause of you.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm guessing between BS and I, you're good to roll stats, but waiting won't kill you either


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

BTW, I like Invisablecastle's new makeover, other than it hides some of the links well


----------



## dave_o (Dec 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup, I even remember your, ‘isn’t Dave_O the grooviest’ thread in the General Discussion forum.  Of course that was back before we had Off Topic…  Which we have in no small part cause of you.




Hahaha. I was amazed at how well that thread did -- apparently a great deal of ENWorld felt that, indeed, I was rad as all hell.

I mean I still am but all these whippersnappers around here don't know that...

Yet.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Hahaha. I was amazed at how well that thread did -- apparently a great deal of ENWorld felt that, indeed, I was rad as all hell.
> 
> I mean I still am but all these whippersnappers around here don't know that...
> 
> Yet.



You dropped your teeth sir.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Awww! People remember me. <3 Anyways, I'm curious as to Lacerta culture and the like. I mean, lizard guy shaman? Thank you, sir.
> 
> PREGUNTAS! Lacerta: +2 STR -2 DEX +2 INT +4 WIS
> Natural Attacks, +3 Natural Armour, Totem Affinity, +2 Balance (tail)
> ...




I'll direct you to the Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents I maintain here for your answers.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'll direct you to the Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents I maintain here for your answers.




Gracias. Time to slap somethin' together sans gear.

Rollin' stats -- I ditched this roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=306366 by dropping the only 15 to get a reroll. THEN I ditched this set: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=306369 by dropping the 17. Again, dropping the 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=306370. 

Finally I get fed this crap: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=306373 and hang on to it. I dropped one of the 9's for -- 14, 16, 14, 9, 12, 15.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks just like most of my stat sets for Rystil's games...hmm, I rolled that many times to, but for a total of three characters not just one.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 5, 2005)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=306376 IC made up for those stats with a max HP roll. 


```
[B]Name: Tetrax[/B]
[B]Class:[/B] Shaman 2
[B]Race:[/B] Lacerta
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] -
[B]Alignment:[/B] CN
[B]Deity:[/B] Tribal elders

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 18 (2d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 17 +3      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 20 +5      [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +1    +0    +3    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                   3    +1          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                    0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                   3    +5          +8

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Tail                         +3     1d10       20-x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Yharzu, Feldori, Eldish

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60ft., Totem Affinity (Toad; +2 to Dex, +2 to Jump and Survival) 1/day, Turn Spirits, Spirit Companion, Spirit Sense, Spirit Empathy, Spirit Pact

[B]Feats:[/B] Track 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 35       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                     0    +1    +2     +3
Knowledge (Nature)          5    +3    +0     +8
Knowledge (Spirits)         5    +3    +0     +8
Survival                    5    +5    +0     +10
Concentration               5    +1    +0     +6
Handle Animal               5    +2    +0     +7
Heal                        5    +5    +0     +10
Spellcraft                  5    +3    +0     +8

[B]Equipment:               		Cost  Weight[/B]

[B]Total Weight:[/B]0lb      [B]Money:[/B] 0gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                38    76    115   230   575

[B]Spells:[/b]
(8/7+1d; spell save DC 15 + spell level; Protection, Dream)
0- Know Direction, Detect Magic x2, Create Water x2, Detect Poison, Inflict Minor Wounds x2; 1- Entangle, Jump, Pass without Trace, Doom, Sanctuary, Summon Monster I, Comprehend Languages, Sleep*. 

[B]Age:[/B] 51
[B]Height:[/B] 6'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 210lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Robin's Egg Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] -
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark Red
```

*Appearance:* This particular member of the Lacerta race stands perhaps six and a half feet tall. Going by Tetrax, it stands loping and bent forward, with a massive, spiked tail swishing gently. Long, thin arms extend forward, usually with black-clawed fingers intertwined. A nacrous membrane extends on black spines back from a curious, raptor-like face. It's brilliant, blue eyes are slitted, and ever-blinking. Tetrax dresses in brown wraps, mostly located about the waist, and wrists. Small black warts are here and there on his body. 

*Background:* As a youth, Tetrax enjoyed hopping along with the indigenous toads. From a distance it would appear that the small, fat-tailed Lacerta was merely leaping to and fro on its own. But upon closer inspection, the little green and brown toads became apparent, and more importantly, these toads were not running away. They felt a certain kinship with Tetrax, and it, them. Outcasts, to be sure, and both a hamless, beneficial part of the environs given a wide berth. So they hopped in peace.

As both Tetrax's body and understanding of the world grew, so too did the conduit between Tetrax and the toads. Village elders had already noticed the signs of potential shamanism in the youth, but did not discount the chance that Tetrax merely suffered a form of mind-rot. The evening when Tetrax, goaded on by the toads themselves, applied its tongue to the back of one was the turning point. 

Days later, bright blue eyes slithering open from a massive dose of neurotoxin, Tetrax had finally _dreamt_.

Tetrax hopped like it had never hopped before. It soared through the air, alighting only briefly on a ground pink and spongy. The sky drooled past in a fearsome array of color and shade, with great, bulbous toad eyes watching from a crease in the horizon. An enormous ribbon-tongue swatted at flies the size of planets, their buzzing resounding as they slid into a cave of a maw. The toad spoke. It taught tricks, byways, ways to dream while waking and stretch reality like an old leather strap. It showed how to make the world spongy.

It came on like a deluge -- the dreams, and the contact with that toad-spirit. Tetrax stretches at the walls around it while awake, and rarely does the waking dream start. But when it does, when Tetrax feels that familiar spongy sensation about its toe-claws, and the air goes dry and acrid -- 

That is when it lives.

*NOTES:* Used the Dream domain from Complete Divine. Still need starting wealth/gear. Basically, Tetrax got in contact with his spirit companion via a heavy hallucinogen dose to begin with, but now can get in touch whenever it sleeps. Moreover, to Tetrax, using magic basically comes from being in a dream state of mind. It tends to dose off when able, but Tetrax will likely break that habit as it becomes easier and easier to manifest that dream state in waking (thus, gaining levels and spell-slots). 

Lemmie know if there are any problems! 

EDIT: Man, that code format is no fun. Anyone have a link to a PDF of the PHB character sheet that maybe lets you fill it in in Acrobat? I doubt people would like scanned images of my handwriting on a sheet. :/


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't have CD because most of it is broken, so I'd like to see the granted power and spell list for the Dream domain, and I'll either OK it or not (knowing some of the other things in that book, it could have a granted power of "You can manifest metamagic for free because you are so good at dreaming" or something  )


----------



## dave_o (Dec 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't have CD because most of it is broken, so I'd like to see the granted power and spell list for the Dream domain, and I'll either OK it or not (knowing some of the other things in that book, it could have a granted power of "You can manifest metamagic for free because you are so good at dreaming" or something  )




Eh, it's almost as buff.  :\ Granted power is immunity to fear effects.

The spell list it -- 1. Sleep, 2. Augury, 3. Deep Slumber, 4. Phantasmal Killer, 5. Nightmare, 6. Dream Sight, 7. Greater Scrying, 8. Power Word: Stun, 9. Weird.

But honestly I just like the flavor so if there are parts you have a problem with could I possibly switch them out for weaker stuff just to keep the flavor the same?  Also Bront made some noise about me needing to be 3rd level?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 5, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Eh, it's almost as buff.  :\ Granted power is immunity to fear effects.
> 
> The spell list it -- 1. Sleep, 2. Augury, 3. Deep Slumber, 4. Phantasmal Killer, 5. Nightmare, 6. Dream Sight, 7. Greater Scrying, 8. Power Word: Stun, 9. Weird.
> 
> But honestly I just like the flavor so if there are parts you have a problem with could I possibly switch them out for weaker stuff just to keep the flavor the same?  Also Bront made some noise about me needing to be 3rd level?



 Hmm...Immunity to Fear Effects may not be overpowered, but it just doesn't feel interesting for a Dream Domain.  How about replace that with: You are sometimes granted visions and glimpses of the future in your dreams.

Yup, everyone is level 3 for this one.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

Cool. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2005)

Did I miss an announcement saying the preludes were over?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Did I miss an announcement saying the preludes were over?




Not that I'm aware of, Rystil just hasn't been on much. I hope he's not waiting for one of us to post because we both have...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Did I miss an announcement saying the preludes were over?



 They aren't over, but I have work, and yesterday I was running a tournament.  I'll post soon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They aren't over, but I have work, and yesterday I was running a tournament.  I'll post soon.



 Cool.  Have fun.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...Immunity to Fear Effects may not be overpowered, but it just doesn't feel interesting for a Dream Domain.  How about replace that with: You are sometimes granted visions and glimpses of the future in your dreams.
> 
> Yup, everyone is level 3 for this one.




How should I do equipment? Very stoked, BTW, I've always dug Spelljammer and this looks really interestin'.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 6, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> How should I do equipment? Very stoked, BTW, I've always dug Spelljammer and this looks really interestin'.



 Your Lacerta Shaman will do equipment just the same as Unleashed's in VP except with less money.  Unleashed, do you still remember how much I gave you so I don't have to look it up?  If not, it's fine, and I'll go find it.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 6, 2005)

Here's the link to my 3rd level HP roll -- http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=307405  I don't have any spirit pacts yet cuz I'd like to make those in game, and presumably my spirit companion is that big toad guy who shows up in Tetrax's dreams.

*Tetrax, Lacerta Shaman 3*
_Medium-sized Monstrous Humanoid, Chaotic Neutral,
51-years-old, 6'5", 210lbs., robin's egg blue eyes, dark red skin,
Initiate Shaman, Dreamer, and Licker of Toads_

*STR:* 11 (+0)
*DEX:* 12 (+1)
*CON:* 12 (+1)
*INT:* 17 (+3)
*WIS:* 20 (+5)
*CHA:* 14 (+2)

*Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (24hp)
*Speed:* 30ft.
*Initative:* +1 (+1 DEX)
*AC:* 16 (+1 DEX, +3 natural, +2 deflection; touch 11, flat-footed 13)
*BAB/Grapple:* +2/+2

*Fort:* +4 (+1 CON, +3 base)
*Ref:* +2 (+1 DEX, +1 base)
*Will:* +8 (+5 WIS, +3 base)

*Attacks:*

Barbed tail +2 melee (1d10 x2)

*Special Attacks:* 

Turn Spirits
*Special Qualities:* 

Darkvision 60ft.
Totem Affinity (Toad) 1/day
Spirit Companion
Spirit Sense
Spirit Empathy
Spirit Pact

*Skills:* (35 points, max ranks 5/2)

Balance +3 (+1 DEX, +2 misc)
Knowledge (Nature) +11 (+6 ranks, +3 INT, +2 misc)
Knowledge (Spirits) +11 (+6 ranks, +3 INT, +2 misc)
Survival +11 (+6 ranks, +5 WIS)
Concentration +7 (+6 ranks, +1 CON)
Handle Animal +8 (+6 ranks, +2 CHA)
Heal +11 (+6 ranks, +5 WIS)
Spellcraft +9 (+6 ranks, +3 INT)

*Feats:* 

Track
Craft Wondrous Item

*Languages:* 

Yharzu
Feldori
Eldish

*Equipment:*

_Bracers of Armor +2_
_Bag of Holding (Type I)_ (15lbs.)
Total weight carried -- 15lbs.
Light load -- 38lbs., medium -- 76lbs., heavy -- 115lbs., lift -- 230lbs., push -- 575lbs.

*Spells:*
(8/7+1d/4+1d; spell save DC 15 + spell level; Protection, Dream)

_0th_- Know Direction, Detect Magic (x2), Create Water (x2), Detect Poison, Inflict Minor Wounds (x2)
_1st_- Entangle, Jump, Pass without Trance, Doom, Sanctuary, Summon Monster I, Comprehend Languages, Sleep*
_2nd-_ Augury*, Scent, Spider Climb, Tree Shape, Summon Monster II

*XP:* 4,500 

*Notes:*
Totem Affinity (Toad) confers a +2 bonus to Dex as well as a +2 bonus to Jump and Survival checks for the duration. Dream domain power changed to: "You are sometimes granted visions and glimpses of the future in your dreams." A * next to a spell notates that it is prepared as a domain spell.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your Lacerta Shaman will do equipment just the same as Unleashed's in VP except with less money.  Unleashed, do you still remember how much I gave you so I don't have to look it up?  If not, it's fine, and I'll go find it.




Of course, do you really have to ask.  

Lacerta aren't really much for heavy equipment, though they certainly use magic items.  They do have several types of special wood, but they are generally no special use to adventurers. They get 20,000 GP at level 6 and you can spend as usual except weapons and armour as well as all metal is more expensive (double, or triple if it is both metal and a weapon/armour). Also, divine magic items only cost 90% of the usual price, but arcane ones...well arcane items are either imported or they were made by Wild Mages, and if you know anything about Wild Mages...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 6, 2005)

Okey dokey.  It's okay to make some reasonable pacts if you like, for me to review.  I just realised that I had forgotten which game this was for a moment...Hmm, it's going to be interesting to have a Lacerta in this, but I think I can do it.  It's probably late to say that this is my Roleplaying/Diplomatic game and that Viridian Plague (which I'll start soon, I swear, VP folks!) is the jungle adventure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Of course, do you really have to ask.
> 
> Lacerta aren't really much for heavy equipment, though they certainly use magic items.  They do have several types of special wood, but they are generally no special use to adventurers. They get 20,000 GP at level 6 and you can spend as usual except weapons and armour as well as all metal is more expensive (double, or triple if it is both metal and a weapon/armour). Also, divine magic items only cost 90% of the usual price, but arcane ones...well arcane items are either imported or they were made by Wild Mages, and if you know anything about Wild Mages...



 Cool, thanks!  6500 for level 3, then.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks!  6500 for level 3, then.




Gracias. Will set about equipping Tetrax. Also I think having this dinosaur in with a diplomatic group will be fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 6, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Gracias. Will set about equipping Tetrax. Also I think having this dinosaur in with a diplomatic group will be fun.



 Cool, it probably will, just hoping he has stuff to do.  Also, the campaign starts at a location that is invitation only, so I'll need to work on why Tetrax was invited


----------



## dave_o (Dec 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, it probably will, just hoping he has stuff to do.  Also, the campaign starts at a location that is invitation only, so I'll need to work on why Tetrax was invited




A very rich nobleman believes that the best oracles come from the Lacerta, but it's more of a taste and style thing then any geniune respect. Noting this, Tetrax's tribe sent "him" to perform the _Augury_ as they do not take the nobleman seriously, and feel that something of this nature would be a good test for the novice shaman.


----------



## Bront (Dec 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, it probably will, just hoping he has stuff to do.  Also, the campaign starts at a location that is invitation only, so I'll need to work on why Tetrax was invited



Vasha's always looking for friends (particularly ones attached to nature), and might be able to drag it along.

Or perhaps he had a dream...


----------



## Bront (Dec 6, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Among other things, Vasha is looking for support from Bertram/Ammon on potentaly returning to Arris, in a way, much like her father, to help heal the planet, and recover her father.  So, if she can find someone who might be sympathetic...[/sblock]

Just a note


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

RA: [sblock]You’re more than welcome to surmise the outcome of the sparing when Unleashed gets to a stopping point/finishes.  (On a side note: I’m going with what I wrote my character’s feelings to be.  They might not be right but Lavinia wanted Kalli to dress so it doesn’t seem like a stretch and Lavinia didn’t suggest changing into any of her own clothes.)

At least if that's cool with you. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]Kalli succeeded at a Sense Motive check to get the last results, you know...But if you want her to be wrong despite her Sense Motive roll, I don't really care.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

RA [sblock]sorry, but I think it's best I drop this game.  It's just not worth it to me to continue.  If you don't care, then I don't or won't. 

If you want me to drop DT please let me know.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]I meant that I didn't care if you voluntarily failed a skill check.  But if you want to drop, that's fine with me.  Just let me know, and I'll work things out and NPC your characters for a bit.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I meant that I didn't care if you voluntarily failed a skill check.



I really don't think that's what you meant.  Your very particular when it comes to rules matter, hell look no father than the topic of how much XP we should get for the preludes, so I think it was more of a, "I don't want to deal with you."

I've also asked for you to include the mechanics at the bottom of posts, which wasn't done, so this sort of makes me think it was a, "I don't want to deal with you" post and the above OOC post was just to cover your ass.

I could go on but I know we are all human and we all make mistakes...  So if you can sincerely and honesty say that you want me in this game (no neutral feelings cause then we're just wasting each others time) then call me still in...

If not, well, bye...  This isn't worth it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]BS, you are wrong about your interpretation of the earlier post.  Let me make it clear:  A player can _always_ intentionally choose to take 0 on a skill check, so I don't care if you choose to do so.  If you apologise for the post you just made (which basically called me a liar, which I am not), then I do still want you in this game, as there hasn't really been a problem yet, in my mind, if it ends here.  Otherwise, I do not.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

RA: [sblock] Sure, I would be more than happy to as humans do error and all that.  Do I get one back for causing the confusion in the first place?  (and yes, I already knew that rule, which is much of the reason for this issue...  in 2nd edition M&M a player can get an extra Hero Point for volunteering failing a check.) [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]If you knew the rule, then what was the confusion?  Oh, and I hope you have to fail a significant check to get that hero point or else...

"OK GM, I'm going to try a Spot check right now in our base, but I'll voluntarily fail.  Now I'll do it again."   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

RA: [sblock] Cause I didn't ask for a sense motive check so it seems to reason that I was willing to take my 0.

  Yes, you have to put yourself in "grave" danger or something like that.  You can fail a damage save, allow the bad guy to mind control you for the next scene.  The new HP can't be used to get you out of the harm you just put yourself in.  

I don't think you've ever read a comic in your life but you really should look at M&M when you get the chance.  I think you would like it. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]







> Cause I didn't ask for a sense motive check so it seems to reason that I was willing to take my 0.



Reactive checks like Spot and Sense Motive are assumed to be rolled, not taken as 0, or else players would be really screwed by rogues sneaking up   Of course, the player may always choose to replace the result with a 0.  If you would prefer that I always assume you are taking 0 on reactive rolls unless you say otherwise, I'm cool with that too.



> Yes, you have to put yourself in "grave" danger or something like that. You can fail a damage save, allow the bad guy to mind control you for the next scene. The new HP can't be used to get you out of the harm you just put yourself in.
> 
> I don't think you've ever read a comic in your life but you really should look at M&M when you get the chance. I think you would like it.




Makes sense to me--Mutants and Masterminds sounds like a neat little system, but since I've never really read comics, I'd probably buy a bunch of other books before I bought it.  That being said, I do really like JUL and some other comic-based carttons (like Batman the Animated Series).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK= Rystil Arden]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Reactive checks like Spot and Sense Motive are assumed to be rolled, not taken as 0, or else players would be really screwed by rogues sneaking up   Of course, the player may always choose to replace the result with a 0.  If you would prefer that I always assume you are taking 0 on reactive rolls unless you say otherwise, I'm cool with that too.




Well that part is true but in a PbP game I think its fair to assume that if the player doesn’t ask for more than you provide than it’s fair enough to take the zero or make the post OOC or via email.   (lets just do that in the future?  Maybe?  )

Oh if theirs was any doubt.  I'm sorry for the misunderstanding and for calling you a liar. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Makes sense to me--Mutants and Masterminds sounds like a neat little system, but since I've never really read comics, I'd probably buy a bunch of other books before I bought it.  That being said, I do really like JUL and some other comic-based cartons (like Batman the Animated Series).



It’s JLU.   But yeah those cartoons do rock.  I do know a comic you would dearly love though.  It’s called “Age of Bronze” its the basically the retaining of the Iliad.  (I think that’s the right book.  It’s the Trojan War.  It’s very cool but since they strive to be accurate in the telling of the story, clothes, building structures, its a quarterly comic. )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]


> Well that part is true but in a PbP game I think its fair to assume that if the player doesn’t ask for more than you provide than it’s fair enough to take the zero or make the post OOC or via email.  (lets just do that in the future? Maybe?  )




That's interesting--most people I've talked to seem to prefer the 'rolls help augment roleplaying' to the 'roleplaying causes rolls to auto-fail', but I see where you're coming from, and I'll do it like that for you in the future if you like.



> It’s JLU.  But yeah those cartoons do rock. I do know a comic you would dearly love though. It’s called “Age of Bronze” its the basically the retaining of the Iliad. (I think that’s the right book. It’s the Trojan War. It’s very cool but since they strive to be accurate in the telling of the story, clothes, building structures, its a quarterly comic. )




Yup, typed the letters in the wrong order   The Iliad is indeed the right book for the Trojan War, but if I learned anything from the movie Troy, it is that I should stay away from retellings of the Iliad because they make me sad 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's interesting--most people I've talked to seem to prefer the 'rolls help augment roleplaying' to the 'roleplaying causes rolls to auto-fail', but I see where you're coming from, and I'll do it like that for you in the future if you like.




I pretty much assume that sense motive checks are automatically done that the GM is going to give me enough to go on based upon how they right their post and asking for sense motive checks should only be rarely done to keep the speed of the game up (obviously not a problem with your games) or with very suspicious characters.  I’ve ran some that it was sense motive check after sense motive check.  

I figure its in the Dm best interest to give me the info they need me to have or they are pretty much not going to be able to run the game they want. 

In this case it wasn’t a matter that either choice was wrong but if Kalli had that information before they went above deck she would have suggested a trip back to Lavinia’s to have her change out of armor and into normal clothes.

I mean if I was truly sense motive check happy I would be asking if Lavinia seemed uncomfortable about grappling a nude kalli cause see didn’t like the idea or if the ideal appealed too much to her. (But I would rather the clues be more senseless in the writing so I didn't ask and I'm quite happy with Kalli being the 'lone warrior' type and being shocked senseless if Lavinia did try something. )




> Yup, typed the letters in the wrong order   The Iliad is indeed the right book for the Trojan War, but if I learned anything from the movie Troy, it is that I should stay away from retellings of the Iliad because they make me sad



I've not seen the movie, mostly cause I thought Helen was pretty plain looking to be launching a thousand ships...  Anyhow the comic has gotten some good press in regards to being like literature.  (I look around for some links.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 7, 2005)

I hereby Hijack this thread for the greater glory of me!

*Looks around*

Darn it?  It was hijacked 2 threads ago


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I hereby Hijack this thread for the greater glory of me!
> 
> *Looks around*
> 
> Darn it?  It was hijacked 2 threads ago



 Hmm?


----------



## Bront (Dec 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm?



Sorry, bored 

I think you're the one who hijacked it anyway


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, bored
> 
> I think you're the one who hijacked it anyway



 Clearly 

Let's see if I can get to sleep now


----------



## Bront (Dec 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Clearly
> 
> Let's see if I can get to sleep now



Yup, hijacking your own thread can be hard work


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, I'm sorry.  I just know those three languages."




I most really be tried...  I can only think of two languages.  Vulgar P and Conacian.  What's that suppose to be two languages or am I missing something?  (I'm asking out here incase she only has two...  I don't want you to be forced to give her an extra language.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]She understands High Praetorian, she just never speaks it.  That's three.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She understands High Praetorian, she just never speaks it.  That's three.



Duh…   I counted so many times, reread the thread more than once and it didn't really dawn on me...

If Kalli takes the lesson is she forced to use the skill point for the language or can she forget the lesson?  I don’t want to tie up to many Skill Points in languages and I think she would rather speak High Praetorian to rub her nose in their face, a former slave learning and speaking their language type of thing, but at the same time I don’t want to say no to a language when the other one isn’t a give me.  Make sense? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=BS]You don't have to spend the skill points, but if you aren't going to do it, then you can't speak in that language either--you just have to say that the lessons went in one ear and out the other.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool. 

I'll get an IC post up quickly but the chiefs are on so I'm not really around at the same time.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

*Brushes off dust*

Are we there yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *Brushes off dust*
> 
> Are we there yet?



 Not yet, but maybe soon


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *Brushes off dust*
> 
> Are we there yet?




Never.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Never.



Fine, than no massage by us nymphs


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Fine, than no massage by us nymphs




Well I don't know that will compare with what Tiberius has right now.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I don't know that will compare with what Tiberius has right now.



And did any of them research their own massage spell?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> And did any of them research their own massage spell?




Nope, but she a priestess of the goddess of love, beauty, and pleasure, so there is magical enhancement to the massage because of that link.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nope, but she a priestess of the goddess of love, beauty, and pleasure, so there is magical enhancement to the massage because of that link.




There is an upside to that though Bront, in that Tiberius also does massages and is improving his skills with the priestess...so the nymphs can get one in return, though it won't be quite as magical as those which he receives.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> There is an upside to that though Bront, in that Tiberius also does massages and is improving his skills with the priestess...so the nymphs can get one in return, though it won't be quite as magical as those which he receives.



*sniff* and all I have is my mother to give me massages *sniff*


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *sniff* and all I have is my mother to give me massages *sniff*




Well that may change soon...or much later depending on how thing progress.  

We also have a mutual friend, though I think he changes his name a lot.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that may change soon...or much later depending on how thing progress.
> 
> We also have a mutual friend, though I think he changes his name a lot.



Ahh, there's the tie in.

Wouldn't suprise me.  Brother seems to be good about getting into trouble


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, there's the tie in.
> 
> Wouldn't suprise me.  Brother seems to be good about getting into trouble




I know not of who you speak, I just know the person I know has a friend named Vasha.


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I know not of who you speak, I just know the person I know has a friend named Vasha.



That limits it to 2 people, only one of which I believe is alive


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That limits it to 2 people, only one of which I believe is alive



 I don't think anyone _explicitly_ died in Vasha's Prelude


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That limits it to 2 people, only one of which I believe is alive




Poor Vasha has no friends.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Poor Vasha has no friends.



 Wait, Tiberius is male, right?  According to Bront's estimation of the 'Vasha effect', if he becomes her friend, his life will end in short work


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone _explicitly_ died in Vasha's Prelude



No, but it was kind of insinuated that the one I'm not looking for at the moment might have.


			
				Rystil Ar said:
			
		

> Wait, Tiberius is male, right? According to Bront's estimation of the 'Vasha effect', if he becomes her friend, his life will end in short work



Is that kind of like the Axe effect form those comercials?

You have to admit, from her perspective, it was pretty grim till she got that letter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

> No, but it was kind of insinuated that the one I'm not looking for at the moment might have.




That's true--but then, insulting a powerful Dragonlord is never quite salutary 



> Is that kind of like the Axe effect form those comercials?




Yep, except if the girls died instead of being attracted  



> You have to admit, from her perspective, it was pretty grim till she got that letter.




Oh, definitely.  Vasha's adventure had a mix of some very dark moments and also some light-hearted and tender/sweet moments as well


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2005)

Wait a minute - Ferris is male.  Is it safe for him to be in this Pbp? 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Wait a minute - Ferris is male.  Is it safe for him to be in this Pbp?
> 
> Keia



 Hmm...maybe--but watch out for the Vasha effect!


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...maybe--but watch out for the Vasha effect!



Muhaha!


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Muhaha!



Yipe!!!


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yipe!!!



Nah, Vasha's a sweetie.   

It's those that are after her that you need to worry about.   

And it's not parinoia if they're realy out to get you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

Unleashed thanks for butting in…   I take that as a sign that I should go to bed.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Unleashed thanks for butting in…   I take that as a sign that I should go to bed.




Butting in? Have I been posting too slow for you or something.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Butting in? Have I been posting too slow for you or something.



 Nope not at all.


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Butting in? Have I been posting too slow for you or something.



Faster! Faster! *Cracks whip*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Butting in? Have I been posting too slow for you or something.




Yes.  

Night all.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Night all.




Well I am trying to limit my vocabulary and language ability...it's not easy.   

Goodnight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I am trying to limit my vocabulary and language ability...it's not easy.



Wow, I thought that would be really easy for you…   (Ouch!  That was a burn!  )

Might be around…  I remember something else I need to do.  (If not I’ll see ya in the morning/night)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

nighty night


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

Night BS


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> nighty night




Goodnight again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Hey how long do you think the delay will be for Kalli?  (Sorry to bug I’m just really restless today.) [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Ok, I now officialy have to bump this up, since we may have lost a few people 

Who's still here, in, and ready to go?  I think I need to repost the updated Vasha.


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2006)

Still here . . . waiting to be introduced . . . haven't even looked at the IC thread though.  So I guess I was waiting here for a sign 



Keia


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

There isn't a new IC thread yet.  We had reorganized, including adding one new player (Question), but never kicked off, and then boom


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update 

Keia


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2006)

I'm around too, though I think Mythweaver may have bit the dust.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

I take it you don't have a copy?

Ugh, the google cache doesn't even have Vasha (I do, so no big deal for me at least)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'm waiting for any sort of history for the last character so I can integrate it, which hasn't been forthcoming.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2006)

I have his history that we had emailed about, but no nothing on his character sheet.  I tried to find him in Google cache too, but no luck. This one is going to take me the most time to rebuild cause I don't remember much of what was on there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I have his history that we had emailed about, but no nothing on his character sheet.  I tried to find him in Google cache too, but no luck. This one is going to take me the most time to rebuild cause I don't remember much of what was on there.



 No no, not you.  Question's character has no history, personality, or background, and I need at least something first.  This has actually been the case for a few weeks.


----------



## Question (May 17, 2006)

I sorta lost interest. I cant write anything except a generic background, theres nearly nothing to tie it into the campaign, and i have no idea what hte campaign is going to be about.......


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> I sorta lost interest. I cant write anything except a generic background, theres nearly nothing to tie it into the campaign, and i have no idea what hte campaign is going to be about.......



 Okay, that's fine.  Just let everyone know in the future when you drop a game.  

Okay guys who are staying, that brings us down to 4, and the same 4 as VP ironically enough.  I'll state that I'm recruiting for a bit (until finals), and then we'll start, one way or the other.


----------



## Question (May 17, 2006)

I thought you didnt want to continue as i heard nothing from you after the forum crash


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> I thought you didnt want to continue as i heard nothing from you after the forum crash



He's been doing Finals, and he was waiting on a few things.  You missed his gathering post as well.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 17, 2006)

Hi guys,

If there's room for another PC I'd be interested in doing something Fireflyee

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (May 17, 2006)

Weird my post seems to have disappeared, I'll try again

hi guys,

If there's need for another PC I'd be keen on doing something Fireflyee.

Cheers

Daz

P.S. DAMN, and I even refreshed the page twice before posting again - sorry guys


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2006)

Sure, any ideas on a character concept?  Also, I don't know what Fireflyee is.  I guess this is a reference to that TV show?


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

D20Dazza, Rystil's Houserules

Note, the Liberator hasn't been reposted since the crash, tough I think that's about all that's missing.

I have the non-power writeup of the bountyhunter as well (Not sure if you need it RA)

As far as everything else, I think we're going to breakup attend a wedding, but I think the party's fairly balanced (2 heavy casters (Arcanist and Ecomancer), one with access to divine spells, one who's character sheet isn't up so I can't tell you, and one Champion (Cleric Paladin cross?)).  If anything, we have lots of casting and are fairly set for healing.

The 2 heavy casters are likely useless in melee combat (I know Vasha is), the champion is likely better.

Eckros, what are you playing?

Anyway, play what you want, and RA will make it work.  Vasha survived 3000 posts, and perhaps one of the deadliest NPCs out there all by her lonesome.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2006)

A Sage, which is another caster.  Note that this game is Diplomatic Immunity, not Viridian Plague, so you can expect that combat will not be as important and there will be more emphasis on social interaction   I seem to always have combat though--even poor Vasha had to fight those things in the desert, and that was the least combat per post in any of my games (If you think that Shards of Memory was the least, you didn't see Yuriko's intro!).


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2006)

Wooo!  Last official final project presentation is over! (unless I present my IaNLN presentation to the prof who couldn't come yesterday due to being stuck in Miami, but I don't know if she wants us to do that)  Happy time!  Now only finals are left.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A Sage, which is another caster.  Note that this game is Diplomatic Immunity, not Viridian Plague, so you can expect that combat will not be as important and there will be more emphasis on social interaction   I seem to always have combat though--even poor Vasha had to fight those things in the desert, and that was the least combat per post in any of my games (If you think that Shards of Memory was the least, you didn't see Yuriko's intro!).



Yeah, she talked her way out of one of them, and the other... well... good Puddles


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for letting me in Rystil.

Thanks for the link Bront.

I'll suss out the rules, decide a concept, ask any questions, and get something posted for consideration ASAP

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

FYI, the Seeker of the Llanno has been updated.

Feedback is required appreciated 

And Daz, Unleashed and I are fairly well schooled in RA's stuff, so we're always willing to help out when needed and RA isn't around


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Bront, appreciate that, I'm not going to die in a ditch for options in this game that's for sure


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2006)

As RA mentioned, I'm playing a byblan sage.  A little gray guy who is a cross between a wizard and a bard without the singing bit.  I have to rebuild him from scratch though so it might take a bit. I havent even had time to rebuild all those characters that i have caches for.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> As RA mentioned, I'm playing a byblan sage.  A little gray guy who is a cross between a wizard and a bard without the singing bit.  I have to rebuild him from scratch though so it might take a bit. I havent even had time to rebuild all those characters that i have caches for.



 Yup, take your time   I know what it feels like to lose important stuff for games, and I wouldn't fault you for it if you waited til Monday to see if Spoony pulls off the log recovery (I'm doing that in KoD myself).


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2006)

I'm starting to rebuild Mythweaver since the log recovery looks like it'll take time.  What were the economics on Tymadeau for a 4th level character again?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2006)

Uhhh....was that recovered anywhere?  I know tomes, scrolls, and written texts were at 75% cost.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2006)

I didn't record anything off line.  It isnt in the Encyclopedia.  Unleashed, Bront, neither of you have it do you?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2006)

It should probably be around 10,000 gold, but the exact number may be lost.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2006)

I'll work with that. And if I remember right we had enough XP to cover any magic items we create with that money and the 75% on scrolls also lowers creation costs too, right?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2006)

The Mythweaver
[sblock=completed sheet]Byblan Sage 4

Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 5'
Weight: 94 lbs
Hair: none
Eyes: black
Age: 4

Strength 10 (+0) [12 base, -2 racial]
Dexterity 13 (+1) [13 base]
Constitution 10 (+0) [14 base, -4 racial] 
Intelligence 22 (+6) [16 base, +4 Racial, +2 Item] 
Wisdom 17 (+3) [13 base, +4 Racial]
Charisma 22 (+6) [15 base, +4 Racial, +1 Level (4), +2 Item] 

Hit Dice 4d6
HP: 18 [6 + 12]
AC: 12 [10 base, +1 Dex, +1 Natural]
Touch AC: 11, Flat-footed AC: 11
Init: +1 [+1 Dex]
BAB: +2
Melee Attack: +2 [+2 base]
Ranged Attack: +3 [+2 base, +1 Dex]
Speed: 30 ft

Saves-
Fortitude +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +2 [+1 base, +1 Dex]
Will +7 [+4 base, +3 Wis]

Feats:
Extended Words of Power [1st-level]
Obscure Lore [1st-level Sage]
Craft Wonderous Item [3rd-level]


Skills: 
Bluff +11 [5 ranks, +6 Cha]
Concentration +5 [5 ranks, +0 Con]
Decipher Script +11 [5 ranks, +6 Int]
Diplomacy +19 [7 ranks, +6 Cha, +6 Synergy]
Disguise +10 [4 ranks, +6 Cha] (+2 Synergy when acting in character)
Gather Information +15 [7 ranks, +6 Cha, +2 Synergy]
Knowledge:
- arcana +12 [6 ranks, +6 Int]
- history +11 [5 ranks, +6 Int]
- local +11 [5 ranks, +6 Int]
- nobility +11 [5 ranks, +6 Int]
- the planes +11 [5 ranks, +6 Int]
Listen +6 [3 ranks, +3 Wis]
Sense Motive +8 [5 ranks, +3 Wis]
Spellcraft +13 [5 ranks, +6 Int, +2 Synergy] (+2 Synergy when deciphering scrolls)
Use Magic Device +11 [5 ranks, +6 Cha] (+4 Synergy relating to scrolls)

Languages: Altanian, Eldish, Byblan, High Praetorian, Melodian, Rowaini  

Class and Racial Abilities:
Byblan Abilities- -2 STR, -4 CON, +4 INT, +4 WIS, +4 CHA, genderless. 

Sage Abilities- Spellcasting, Words of Power, Sage Lore +15 (+4 level, +5 Int, +2 Synergy, +4 Feat), Bonus Feat, Word of Sonic Disruption, Irresistible Word +1

Words of Power: These special abilities are governed by the same rules as Bardic Music, except they are move actions, cannot be sustained, and those with a duration last for three rounds (or more if feats are purchased).  

Word of Sonic Disruption: As Countersong.

Irresistible Word: This Word of Power increases the DCs of any spells cast by those affected by the stated amount.

Spells per Day: 4/5/4 DC: 15+spell level
Words of Lore per Day: 3/4/2 DC: 15+spell level
Words of Lore known: 6+1/3+1/2+1

Spells in spell book:
0th: All
1st: Protection from Evil, Shield, Mage Armor, Comprehend Languages, Identify, Magic Missile, Burning Hands, Silent Image, Enlarge Person, Expeditious Retreat, Magic Weapon
2nd: Minor Image, Invisibility, Knock, Rope Trick

Spells Memorized:
0th: Detect Poison, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Mending
1st: Mage Armor, Shield, Protection from Evil, Comprehend Languages, Silent Image
2nd: Minor Image, Invisibility, Knock, Rope Trick

Words of Lore:
0th: Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic*, Ghost Sound, Light, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
1st: Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Detect Secret Doors*
2nd: Cure Moderate Wounds, Detect Thoughts*, Alter Self, Suggestion


Equipment: (5% off scrolls, written texts, tomes.)
cloak of resistance +1 500
amulet of natural armor +1 1000
handy haversack 1000
cloak of charisma +2 2000
headband of intellect +2 2000
helm of comprehending languages 2600
book of arcana +5 187.5
book of history +5 187.5
book of local +5 187.5
book of nobility +5 187.5
misc equipment 50
wardrobe 50

Money: 50 gp

Appearance: The Mythweaver is a short, slight, bald little gray dude.  He has large round black eyes, typical of the Byblan race.  Arcane tattoos decorate the back of his head and down his neck to cover the majority of his back.  The twisting jagged runes are part of his research into the words of power that began creation.

Personality:  A gregarious, sociable fellow, the Mythweaver is a bit of an oddity when it comes to most Byblan sages.  He enjoys the company of others and is hesitant to leave that part of his humanity behind.  Logically he feels that everyone has a story and every story has some truth behind it.  Listening to other people allows him to study the multiverse at large.

Background: Originally a Rowaini bard, the Mythweaver sought out the Byblan enclave nearby to study with them. Eventually he requested permission to join the ranks of the byblan sages and underwent the transmogrification.  Creation myths have ever intrigued him and even now he searches for the secrets of creation in the myths and legends of peoples throughout the spheres.

The Mythweaver discovered a libram that referenced an ancient civilisation in uncharted Wildspace.  As he attempted to find a way to reach the location, he met a Rowaini man named Kanarv who joined him on his journey and paid to charter a ship for them.  The civilisation was now in ruins, but some of the spirits of the former residents still lingered, and so the two of them had to constantly battle their way through each room, successfully excavating one room with interesting archaeological and magical finds before they were forced to flee the accursed place.  Kanarv has sent occasional letters to the Mythweaver to ask about how his research has been going, but the most recent letter from Kanarv is an invitation to his wedding with Princess Lynestra Tyndaria.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2006)

Vasha's 3rd level gold was like 3000, but that was from Amaranthia.  Not sure what the special purchase rules were for the Byblan


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha's 3rd level gold was like 3000, but that was from Amaranthia.  Not sure what the special purchase rules were for the Byblan



 Ya, but she's level 4 now


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2006)

Yup, I have her somewhere too, just need to post the updated sheet again.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2006)

G'day Rystil,

Don't discount my interest because of my silence

I'm a busy lad and have a couple of PCs to rebuild, and there's a lot to get ones head around in this campaign 

Looking forward to being involved.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2006)

That's why you should keep offline copies 

I have all mine in preformatted text files so I can tweek and play offline.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's why you should keep offline copies
> 
> I have all mine in preformatted text files so I can tweek and play offline.



No one ever said I was organised!

And, I'm naive. I trusted the backups/servers. I haven't lived through a crash like that before.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2006)

same here... doh. i've got a majority of my characters to rebuild/update.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

I used to run the backups for a mid-sized company.  I'm quite familiar with needing redundancy.  Plus, the offlines let me work on the sheet when I'm not on the web.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2006)

RA, how do you feel about the knowledge books from AE?  For example a Book of Know Arcana would be:
Book +1 10 gp 1 lb.
Book +2 40 gp 1 lb
Book +3 90 gp 2 lbs.
Book +4 160 gp 2 lbs.
Book +5 250 gp 3 lbs.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 27, 2006)

Done!  I'll drop his sheet into the RG.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

They're effectively slotless magic items sort of, but they don't seem too bad.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> RA, how do you feel about the knowledge books from AE?  For example a Book of Know Arcana would be:
> Book +1 10 gp 1 lb.
> Book +2 40 gp 1 lb
> Book +3 90 gp 2 lbs.
> ...



 It is not a bad concept at all, but the prices are incredibly ridiculously too low here.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is not a bad concept at all, but the prices are incredibly ridiculously too low here.



1/10th of the standard magic item price.  Though, masterwork items grant +2s for a similar ammount.  I'd think they'd take some time to use though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> 1/10th of the standard magic item price.  Though, masterwork items grant +2s for a similar ammount.  I'd think they'd take some time to use though.



 1/10th of the price for a slotted item, don't forget!  I would be willing to give a MW bonus to a full skill if you own a nonmagical library on the subject, but if it all fits in just one book of a mere few pounds?  That would have to be magic.  I have textbooks for school that teach a tiny subset of narrow subjects and weigh more than that.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 1/10th of the price for a slotted item, don't forget!  I would be willing to give a MW bonus to a full skill if you own a nonmagical library on the subject, but if it all fits in just one book of a mere few pounds?  That would have to be magic.  I have textbooks for school that teach a tiny subset of narrow subjects and weigh more than that.



You could limit it to a subset of knowledge then.  For example, a book of undead would give you +2 on KN: Relgion for Undead.  An book on a specific plane gives you +2, etc.

That, plus giving a time restriction on it (Requires at least 10 minutes to use?) would make it fairly well balanced.

BTW, you have an e-mail


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2006)

Busy family weekend with trips an all - posting will be limited until Tuesday afternoon . . . 

Sorry for the delay!

Keia


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2006)

Meh, dont worry about it. I'll spend the 750 on scrolls instead.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

My compilation documents of Rystil's stuff are as up to date as they were before the crash. 

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

*Playing catchup*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Note, the Liberator hasn't been reposted since the crash, tough I think that's about all that's missing.



It's still in my compilation document, link above.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> As far as everything else, I think we're going to breakup attend a wedding, but I think the party's fairly balanced (2 heavy casters (Arcanist and Ecomancer), one with access to divine spells, one who's character sheet isn't up so I can't tell you, and one Champion (Cleric Paladin cross?)).  If anything, we have lots of casting and are fairly set for healing.
> 
> The 2 heavy casters are likely useless in melee combat (I know Vasha is), the champion is likely better.



I think you'll find Bront, that I'm playing Tiberius a Warmage (a Fighter/Wizard combination who specialises in making Constructs and Magic Armour/Weapons), so his combat skills are top shelf.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> It's still in my compilation document, link above.
> 
> I think you'll find Bront, that I'm playing Tiberius a Warmage (a Fighter/Wizard combination who specialises in making Constructs and Magic Armour/Weapons), so his combat skills are top shelf.



 Yup, the great thing about gestalt classes is that you guys have fighting, healing, magic, and skills all covered decently with only a few characters.  If anything, you don't have anything 'Roguish', but I'm not convinced that a Rogue-type is necessary for a balanced party.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, the great thing about gestalt classes is that you guys have fighting, healing, magic, and skills all covered decently with only a few characters.  If anything, you don't have anything 'Roguish', but I'm not convinced that a Rogue-type is necessary for a balanced party.



Though a roguish character might be helpful, especially for a less combat intensive game like this.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Though a roguish character might be helpful, especially for a less combat intensive game like this.



 Ah, but in total, you have all the rogue skills covered between you.  What you lack is sneak attack and trapfinding, neither of which I'm convinced are vital


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but in total, you have all the rogue skills covered between you.  What you lack is sneak attack and trapfinding, neither of which I'm convinced are vital



So we've got a stealthy character then? I haven't looked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So we've got a stealthy character then? I haven't looked.



 I guess there's no Hide or Move Silently, but I was thinking more about the social skills when I said that   So no sneaking, sneak attacking, or trap disarming ;_


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess there's no Hide or Move Silently, but I was thinking more about the social skills when I said that   So no sneaking, sneak attacking, or trap disarming ;_



Sounds like an invitation 

I will get a PC done, there's just soo much to review for this Rystil


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

Sneakers include things like the Eldrich Infiltrator.  There are others as well, but that's one I know of off the top of my head.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sounds like an invitation
> 
> I will get a PC done, there's just soo much to review for this Rystil



 Keep in mind that the characters are off to a wedding and not a dungeon, so that lack of skills is probably not a problem.  On the other hand, there's nothing wrong with having it either--pick something that looks fun.

Yup, there's definitely a lot of stuff.  Do you need any help narrowing things down?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sneakers include things like the Eldrich Infiltrator.  There are others as well, but that's one I know of off the top of my head.



 Because it wouldn't be a game unless we have an Eldritch Infiltrator like the other three games, eh?  Man, that's a popular class--considering how many choices are out there, it is amazing that it keeps popping up


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, Dothi are popular, it's a rogue with some sorcerer ability, which is also popular, and it seems to be the most natural sneaker from what I've seen.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank Bront I'll check it out.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Quick question? It's a standard gestalt game (2 classes) with the only classes available being the ones in the Class Encyclopedia? And noting the house rules in the Houserule Encyclopedia? Can someone please point me in the direction of the RG and IG threads?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

The IG thread is history, we're continuing from prologues/prequils.

RG 

As far as the game, treat the classes as core classes.  They're non-standard gestalt, but they work like core classes for multi-classing.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

So is there somewhere where the prologues/prequels are being played out or haven't they started yet? (or are they all individual threads at the mo?)

k got ya, I was about to edit my post to as whether that was the case - beautiful

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Quick question? It's a standard gestalt game (2 classes) with the only classes available being the ones in the Class Encyclopedia? And noting the house rules in the Houserule Encyclopedia? Can someone please point me in the direction of the RG and IG threads?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz



 Well, there are those who were truly power-hungry and wanted me to run a game that gestalted these classes, but that would be truly crazy!  Instead, each of these classes should be treated, as Bront suggests, as normal classes.  You will notice, however, that the classes are on par with gestalts of the base classes in power level.  They work out *much* more nicely than gestalts, however, because they don't have to worry about yucky multiclassing problems and partial bonuses.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> So is there somewhere where the prologues/prequels are being played out or haven't they started yet? (or are they all individual threads at the mo?)
> 
> k got ya, I was about to edit my post to as whether that was the case - beautiful
> 
> ...



 They are already done.  The idea is to get the new guys in there quickly without a prologue by working it out with me briefly, something which Question did not like very much and quit.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds cool to me Rystil. So, when is the game due to start? How many new PCs are you waiting on?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sounds cool to me Rystil. So, when is the game due to start? How many new PCs are you waiting on?



 Just you   The game is actually due to start "When Dazza finishes his character".  No pressure of course


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

ummm 

Cool I'll get something up in the next day or so.

And, coincedentally, I only just noticed your post over in Isida's thread giving me a poke about this. It was meant to be


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> ummm
> 
> Cool I'll get something up in the next day or so.
> 
> And, coincedentally, I only just noticed your post over in Isida's thread giving me a poke about this. It was meant to be



 Okey dokey.  And if there's too much, don't hesitate to ask for help


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

If you want, go to my full sig in the sig thread and you can read Vasha's Prologue (all 3000 posts over about 3 months).  Probably won't help you though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, Dothi are popular, it's a rogue with some sorcerer ability, which is also popular, and it seems to be the most natural sneaker from what I've seen.



 That's true.  However, EIs are going to have trouble infiltrating groups if everyone expects that there must be at least one of them in each group.  On the other hand, it _is_ a testament to just how far the reach of the Dolathi spy network extends


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Is it still a 2nd level start?

Thanks Bront. So that prologue is responsible for maybe 10% of your total posts? Nice!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Is it still a 2nd level start?
> 
> Thanks Bront. So that prologue is responsible for maybe 10% of your total posts? Nice!



 It's like 25% of his posts   Didn't I level everybody up?  I thought I did.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

Give or take.  Unfortunately, now that I know all that, I get to be curious about other things, and potentialy watch other disasters.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's like 25% of his posts   Didn't I level everybody up?  I thought I did.



I thought he meant the 3,000 posts included DM posts, being just his is even more impressive 

I'm thinking about an Avenger, a Spellfrenzied or a Troubador after having a quick look at what is available.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I thought he meant the 3,000 posts included DM posts, being just his is even more impressive
> 
> I'm thinking about an Avenger, a Spellfrenzied or a Troubador after having a quick look at what is available.



 Oh, that may be right.  In that case, it only is like 10% of his posts.

All three of those character choices are cool.  Clearly, the Troubadour would fit most easily at a wedding, but any of them would work out just fine 

Also, it is acceptable to ask me for a class on the list without its write-up yet, if necessary


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

I htink we're 4th now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I htink we're 4th now.



 Weren't we 3rd in the beginning and now 4th?  I thought only DT was 2nd?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, it is acceptable to ask me for a class on the list without its write-up yet, if necessary




Then the pressure for the game start would be back on you *strokes chin thoughtfully*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Then the pressure for the game start would be back on you *strokes chin thoughtfully*



 So that's your scheme, eh?  Maybe I'd make you start without your powers, then.  How does that sound?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

You could always just be an Avenger and smite Vasha for her obvious anti-Arris activities


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You could always just be an Avenger and smite Vasha for her obvious anti-Arris activities



That would be highly ironic, though only less so now than earlier.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Then the pressure for the game start would be back on you *strokes chin thoughtfully*



I have most of the Bounty Hunter writeup, not sure if it was attached anywhere.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So that's your scheme, eh?  Maybe I'd make you start without your powers, then.  How does that sound?



*Changes tact quickly*

PC will be worked on ASAP


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> That would be highly ironic, though only less so now than earlier.



 Come on, she's a filthy half-Valsian!  You know Mhrazhar would have split you in half in DT--he almost killed Melody, and she's an innocent non-Valsian.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Weren't we 3rd in the beginning and now 4th?  I thought only DT was 2nd?



Yep, we started DI with 4,500 xp (midpoint of 3rd) and now have 8,000 xp (midpoint of 4th).


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I have most of the Bounty Hunter writeup, not sure if it was attached anywhere.



It is now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2006)

Yup us new guys started at 4th.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

8000 xp I believe.



> Come on, she's a filthy half-Valsian! You know Mhrazhar would have split you in half in DT--he almost killed Melody, and she's an innocent non-Valsian.



Alyz would have been less than happy about that.  As likely would Mhrazhar once he found out what she was at the time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> 8000 xp I believe.
> 
> 
> Alyz would have been less than happy about that.  As likely would Mhrazhar once he found out what she was at the time.



 Bah, Mhrazhar attacked a Valsian Ecomancer who stated that she was an Ecomancer and didn't attack him after detecting her for the Dragonlord Taint and finding none.  I think he would attack Vasha too


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> 8000 xp I believe.



Yeah, I said that three posts and about 9 hours earlier.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, I said that three posts and about 9 hours earlier.



 I said it first!  But yeah, unleashed totally beat you to it, Bront


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I said it first!  But yeah, unleashed totally beat you to it, Bront



Have to get all my lost posts back somehow.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

I didn't see his post, having just woken up.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

Woohoo 4 levls, perhaps I'll do 3 levels of troubador and one of something else.....decisions, decisions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Woohoo 4 levls, perhaps I'll do 3 levels of troubador and one of something else.....decisions, decisions.



 Sounds cool.  You'll probably be Rowaini in that case, which makes it easier to restrict the 4th level to a Rowaini class.  Interesting how many people like to stop Troubadour at 3 (the other Troubadour was considering this as well).  Did I put something cool at level 3 or something?


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sounds cool.  You'll probably be Rowaini in that case, which makes it easier to restrict the 4th level to a Rowaini class.  Interesting how many people like to stop Troubadour at 3 (the other Troubadour was considering this as well).  Did I put something cool at level 3 or something?



Apparently Inspire compitence... doesn't 

it's a save and extra spell level, so odd.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Apparently Inspire compitence... doesn't
> 
> it's a save and extra spell level, so odd.



 I know.  The powergamer in me would go for the the +1 to all three saves and level 2 spells, uninspiring incompetence or no


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

I hadn't considered it from a mechanics persective. I was just thinking of spreading the love and trying another class.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Dazz, you posting in Bail's Housepaty?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I hadn't considered it from a mechanics persective. I was just thinking of spreading the love and trying another class.



 That's always cool too.  I've definitely seen some neat combos from mixing and matching my classs.  My ultimate goal is to allow both neat combos from combining a few classes to fit a concept as well as cool capstone abilities to reward commitment


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

*Elmurien Del Teraloi*

It's a start  By Bon, I think I'm finished!

*Elmurien Del Teraloi*
_CG Narlsewomen Troubador 4_

*Age:* 28
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight:* 105lb.
*Eyes:* Grey
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Pale
*Place of Origin:* Tymadeau 

*STR:* 12 [+1] 
*DEX:* 18 [+4] 
*CON:* 13 [+1] 
*INT:* 14 [+2] 
*WIS:* 6 [-2] 
*CHA:* 22 [+6] 
Rolls

*Hit Dice:* 4d10 + 4
*HP:* 30 (rolls)
*Armor Class:* 15 (16 urban) (10 base + 4 Dex + 1 Armor + Natural +1 Dodge (Urban))
*Initiative:* +4
*BAB:* +4
- *Melee:* +5
- *Ranged:* +8

*Speed:* 30’ (40' in urban environments)

*FORT:* +5 (4 Base + 1 Con)
*REFL:* +8 (4 Base + 4 Dex)
*WILL:* +10 (4 Base + 6 Cha)

*Abilities:*
- +4/+2 STR M/F, +4 DEX, +2/+0 CON M/F, -4 WIS, +0/+4 CHA M/F
- *Type:* Humanoid, male-dominated, reproduces as human
- *Troubadour Music:* As Bardic Music, as are the songs unless otherwise stated.
- *Favoured Terrain (Urban): * As Favoured Enemy as far as advancement, but the bonus applies instead to Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, Survival, and Knowledge checks and Fortitude saves to resists the effects of the environment, as well as a bonus of half the usual size (so starting at +1) as a Dodge Bonus to Armour Class when fighting in the favoured terrain with light or no armour in the favoured terrain.
- *Countersong*
- *Inspire Courage +1*
- *Increased Movement (+10'): * Only applies when in a Favoured Terrain.
- *Intimations of the Vistas: * The Troubadour can evoke effects with her music based on her Favoured Terrain.  The effect varies based on Favoured Terrain
- *Inspire Competence*

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Force of Personality (Cadv) - use Cha bonus instead of Wis bonus on Will saves_
3rd Level
- _Combat Casting - +4 to Concentration checks when casting defensively_

*Skills:* 6 + 2 (x4) = 32 + 24 = 56
Appraise 1 (ranks +1 Int)
Balance 4 (ranks +4 Dex)
Bluff 12 (6ranks +6 Cha)
Climb 1 (ranks +1 Str)
Concentration 7 (6 ranks +1 Con)
Craft 1 (ranks +1 Int)
Decipher Script 1 (ranks +1 Int)
Diplomacy 12 (6 ranks +6 Cha)
Disguise 8 (2 ranks +6 Cha)
Escape Artist 5 (1 ranks +4 Dex)
Gather Information 8 (2 ranks +6 Cha)
Handle Animal 6 (ranks +6 Cha)
Heal -2 (ranks -2 Wis)
Hide 6 (2 ranks +4 Dex)
Intimidate 10 (4 ranks +6 Cha)
Jump 1 (ranks +1 Str)
Knowledge (local - ?) 5 (4 ranks +1 Int)
Knowledge (arcane) 5 (4 ranks +1 Int)
Listen -2 (ranks -2 Wis)
Move Silently 4 (ranks +4 Dex)
Perform (sing) 12 (6 ranks +6 Cha)
Profession -2 (ranks -2 Wis)
Ride 4 (ranks +4 Dex)
Sense Motive 4 (6 ranks -2 Wis)
Sleight of Hand 6 (2 ranks +4 Dex)
Speak Language (n/a)
Spellcraft 4 (3 ranks +1 Int)
Spot -2 (ranks -2 Wis)
Survival -2 (ranks -2 Wis)
Swim 1 (ranks +1 Str)
Tumble 5 (1 ranks +4 Dex)
Use Magic Device 7 (1 ranks +6 Cha)

*Languages:*
Rowaini; Eldish; Melodian

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
-*Bracers of Armour +1  * (+1 AC, Max Dex , ACP , ASF) (1,500gp)

*Melee weapons*
-*+1 Dagger* +6 (1d4Dmg, 19-20/x2) (3,302gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Masterwork Light Crossbow* +9 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft.) (330gp, 4lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-*Quiver of Ehlonna* (2,700gp)

*Potions*
- *Potion of Mage Armour* (50gp)
- *Potion of Sanctuary* (50gp)

*Mundane equipment*
- Courtiers outfit (30gp, 6lb)
- Entertainers outfit (3gp, 4lb)
- Traveler's outfit (1gp, 5lb)
- Belt Pouch (1gp, .5lb)
- Signet ring (5gp)
- Small tub of butter (.5lb)
- Small jar of soot (.1lb)
- Small shaker of salt (.2lb)
- Small block of granite (.5lb)
- Bunch of eagle feathers
- Small bottle of sweet oil (1gp)
- Small jar of snake tongues (5gp)

Weight Carried: 21.8lb (43/86/130)
Remaining money: 22gp sp cp

Spells per day 3+2/2+2/0+1
Spells known 6/3/2

*1st*
1. Cure Light Wounds
2. Disguise Self
3. Grease
4. Unseen Servant
5. Comprehend Languages
6. Charm Person

*2nd*
1. Eagle's Splendour
2. Mirror Image
3. Suggestion

*3rd*
1. Good Hope
2. Glibness

*Description:* El is a very attractive female with a personality and disposition to match her good looks. She knows she's good looking but doesn't play the fact up - too much. She is considerate but sometimes capricious, which can have unintended results that have, in the past, reflected poorly on her character, she does mean well though.

She likes to wear the fashion of whatever place she is currently visiting. She loves to pick up new tales and songs and takes great pride in her voice. She is very interested in the politics of the day, seeing the political stage as the grandest of games.

*Background:* El was abducted and later, at a very young age, won by a Rowaini in a card game. She has never known life with the Narls. She was reviled by the Rowiaini women who were jealous of her looks, vocal abilities and the attention she received from the menfolk. After having an affair with Telken, a Rowiani lord, she was chased from the place she had known all her life by a cabal of Rowiani women who wanted her to have nothing else to do with the Rowiani. 

She was forced to flee and travel the Spheres. She has been wandering the worlds since, like a leaf blown by the wind, always observing, always absorbing information. She has aspirations to take her revenge on the Rowiani and is always looking for a means to wreak political havoc on the homeland she was forced to adopt as a child. She harbours an interest in visiting her birth planet, although she has heard all sorts of stories that fill her with a greal deal of trepidation.

Ferris, Elmurien, and Reynard who were all on the trade outpost of Varylys near Eldiz when Ferris and Elmurien helped Reynard fend off a group of mysterious assailants. The grateful Rowaini man took everyone out for drinks and dinner on him, and after an evening of engaging conversation (where he was particularly impressed by Elmurien's knowledge of Rowaini culture, belying her Narlse heritage) he even invited both of them to his wedding in the Lyradar Sphere to Lynestra Tyndarea, about whom he spoke with glowing words reminding Elmurien of the devotion of the Rowaini to their angels and striking Ferris as similar to (though not nearly approaching!) the Sancyric faith in the goddess.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

We shall call her Anne Onimous, mistress of disguise!  None shall know her true identity


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

I prefer Abi Normal


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

I wrote footnotes on my college application essay where a literary scholar was making humourous remarks like "The meter here seems a bit off.  The author was probably either drunk while writing it or lazy and hoping we would read it too quickly to notice"  The name of the critic was Nadie Affato.  I still think that's a cute name (translated in Spanish and Italian, it means 'no one at all')


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2006)

Like Nevyn in the Katherine Kerr series - cool.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2006)

Dazza--It's amazing considering how generically you wrote it, but you actually managed to get something in your character wrong   In space, no one can hear you speak Common...because there is no Common


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

LOL.

Closest thing to Common is Eldiz, but that's mostly because it's the sort of center hub of the spheres (all the common nations/spheres have an embasy there), and while there's a good shot to find someone who speaks it in any town of good size, it's not something that even 50% of the universe speaks it appears.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> Closest thing to Common is Eldiz, but that's mostly because it's the sort of center hub of the spheres (all the common nations/spheres have an embasy there), and while there's a good shot to find someone who speaks it in any town of good size, it's not something that even 50% of the universe speaks it appears.



 I find it more fun and interesting that way.  Plus I don't have the hideously annoying rules lawyers bugging me to force animals to instantaneously learn Common by virtue of having an Int above 2.  I mean, if you switch Common to English, you could even conceive of some horribly offensive and racist overtones to the statement "Any creature with an Intelligence score of 2 or greater speaks Common."


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I find it more fun and interesting that way.  Plus I don't have the hideously annoying rules lawyers bugging me to force animals to instantaneously learn Common by virtue of having an Int above 2.  I mean, if you switch Common to English, you could even conceive of some horribly offensive and racist overtones to the statement "Any creature with an Intelligence score of 2 or greater speaks Common."



Sounds like the immigration debate   (And that's as far as that conversation will go )


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I find it more fun and interesting that way.  Plus I don't have the hideously annoying rules lawyers bugging me to force animals to instantaneously learn Common by virtue of having an Int above 2.  I mean, if you switch Common to English, you could even conceive of some horribly offensive and racist overtones to the statement "Any creature with an Intelligence score of 2 or greater speaks Common."



Common though shouldn't convert to English, as Common is supposed to be a 'trade tongue', and not a specific racial or regional language. The Forgotten Realms shows how it is supposed to work best, with all humans having a clearly defined regional language as well as speaking the trade tongue (Common). As for creature with an Int above 2, they should speak their regional language if anything, unless they interact with many cultures.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Common though shouldn't convert to English, as Common is supposed to be a 'trade tongue', and not a specific racial or regional language. The Forgotten Realms shows how it is supposed to work best, with all humans having a clearly defined regional language as well as speaking the trade tongue (Common). As for creature with an Int above 2, they should speak their regional language if anything, unless they interact with many cultures.



 Unfortunately, the PH states that all creatures with Int above 2 automatically speak Common, even Celestial Ants.  It is stupid in the extreme, and basically just makes every other language an exercise in the being speaking it wanting to use its native tongue as a code to stop people from speaking it, since it could have just used Common.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the PH states that all creatures with Int above 2 automatically speak Common, even Celestial Ants.  It is stupid in the extreme, and basically just makes every other language an exercise in the being speaking it wanting to use its native tongue as a code to stop people from speaking it, since it could have just used Common.



Rule 0: The GM can change whatever they like for their game. So if you don't want everything speaking common, say they instead speak their regional language.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rule 0: The GM can change whatever they like for their game. So if you don't want everything speaking common, say they instead speak their regional language.



 Well duh.  That's why I said I never use that rule   To quote me:



			
				Me said:
			
		

> I find it more fun and interesting that way. Plus I don't have the hideously annoying rules lawyers bugging me to force animals to instantaneously learn Common by virtue of having an Int above 2.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well duh.  That's why I said I never use that rule   To quote me:



And I only mentioned Rule 0, because you said, to quote you:


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the PH states that all creatures with Int above 2 automatically speak Common, even Celestial Ants. It is stupid in the extreme, and basically just makes every other language an exercise in the being speaking it wanting to use its native tongue as a code to stop people from speaking it, since it could have just used Common.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> And I only mentioned Rule 0, because you said, to quote you:



 Bah, you'll never win in a rules forum style debate    You're taking the quote out of context.  The section you quoted was used by me to demonstrate how ridiculous the PH rules were and why it was stupid not to Rule 0 them


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, you'll never win in a rules forum style debate    You're taking the quote out of context.  The section you quoted was used by me to demonstrate how ridiculous the PH rules were and why it was stupid not to Rule 0 them



No I can't win a rules forum style debate, because people are usually so set with their interpretation they won't see another point of view, but that's another subject completely.   

As for the quote, it's not out of context, as it was posted in reply to my original comments, in which I included a Rule 0 change for languages spoken at the end.


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the PH states that all creatures with Int above 2 automatically speak Common, even Celestial Ants.  It is stupid in the extreme, and basically just makes every other language an exercise in the being speaking it wanting to use its native tongue as a code to stop people from speaking it, since it could have just used Common.



You'll also note that several races don't have common listed as a base language (some from non-WOTC supliments, but still), such as the Pterrans.  Common was basicly to avoid the potential issues of a language complication (I've been in parties where it was almost impossable to talk to other players due to language, and it was a pain).


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, you'll never win in a rules forum style debate    You're taking the quote out of context.  The section you quoted was used by me to demonstrate how ridiculous the PH rules were and why it was stupid not to Rule 0 them



I thought that was how most people debated rules, by quoting out of context and not understanding the implied or directed meaning?


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought that was how most people debated rules, by quoting out of context and not understanding the implied or directed meaning?



I wasn't debating rules though, just offering an opinion.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

Good to see my PC started such an interesting, healthy debate - now just to finish him/her/it


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2006)

Shock, horror, more work done on my PC here, almost everything but HPs, equipment, languages and the background etc done - I think. I'll need some assistance from you, Rystil, to complete some of that.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, I can help with a bit, too . . . hit points are max at 1st and rolled random on invisible castle, with no less than 1/2 the die being the minimum for the roll.  For example a d12 would be a minimum of 6 hit points. 

Keia


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2006)

Love yer work Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 18, 2006)

Interesting.  A Narlsewoman Troubadour would be somewhat unusual, but it could make an interesting character.  I can give you some flavour tidbits when I have more time with an internet connection.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Rystil, as soon as you can shoot something through I can start thinking flavour (which is also going to impact on his items, weapons and armour so that's why they're still blank)

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

Narlsemen are the Norse like dudes, right?


----------



## unleashed (Jun 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Narlsemen are the Norse like dudes, right?



That's what it says in the setting document.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool.  I was kinda busy, couldn't look it up.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's what it says in the setting document.



Other than the racial abilities all I could find on them was this:

Scandaj[Scandajian] (Nardaln[Narlse]): Norse Viking-like setting with islands and longboats
Races- Narlseman, Nibelan, Tralg 
Skald, Berserker, Raider, Wrathbringer, Mystic

Mystic: One of the rare magically-talented folk from the world of Nardaln, gaining divine and arcane powers from their own belief in themself. Narlsewomen (who are typically deeply oppressed by their extremely sexist men) are good at the arcane part of being a Mystic and Nibelan are good at the divine part.

It's a start and I have some ideas. What was starting gold for 4th level? And are there any special rules for purchasing items?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## unleashed (Jun 21, 2006)

Starting gold varies, and the purchasing rules change by world. Sadly that's all the information we have about the Narlsemen, as I don't think anyone has looked much further than that. There's only even a Mystic writeup, because it was one of the classes I initially asked about.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

What sort of other info would you guys like to see? (and by you guys, I mostly mean Dazza)

Life for most Narlsewomen is brutishly oppressive.  They live in a society that treats them like property, soil to grow new warriors, though perhaps if they are very lucky, they might actually have feelings for the man who owns them.  They are better off for the younger years, at first treated with fond affection by their mothers (the women belonging to their father often share in this task--most Narlsemen who have reached majority for a significant time own 1 to 3 wives), as their fathers pay more attention to the rarer males (about 75% of Narlse children are female), and then if among the prettiest, slightly pampered by their fathers to keep them looking desirable for a profitable unloading.  Once married, that generally changes, as she leaves her family forever, perhaps never to see them again if her husband lives very far away, and enters a new household where she is expected to perform domestic tasks and breed babies.

Of course, this is if she is LUCKY.  If not, she might kidnapped by the Nibelan or the Tralgs, two races which do not have any females of their own and thus use Narlsewomen as breeding stock as well--always producing monstrous offspring like their fathers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh, and as for money and purchasing, that depends on her primary background region.  As a Troubadour, it may not actually be Scandaj.

Oh, and you should have asked whether you could use Force of Personality.  The answer is yes, though  (Though we did have a case of spells from Complete Divine that I don't allow being selected, as well as one preemptive nixing of Elusive Target by me)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What sort of other info would you guys like to see? (and by you guys, I mostly mean Dazza)



Well I'm always happy to hunt for information when making a character, so what's available is fine for me, though a little bit on each race like you've just done would probably be helpful for the setting document.


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll second the request . . . as I'm always thinking of asking for more info and playable classes detailed 

Keia


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Ditto.

More classes is always good as well.  You should use some of your time to keep going on those (one of these days I want to play a runemaiden)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

Perhaps she was married off to an old rich lonely merchant guy and she looked ater him, and pampered him and entertained him and he wrote her into his will after 10 years of being together and then he died and then she was hounded out of town by his evil, vile cousins (ala Anna Nicole without the happy ending)


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

So you're saying you were a stripper and a model? 

There's no reason you couldn't have been "Sold" to a Rowani man and learned thing there.  The Rowani are a little better with women than the Narlse, but still somewhat oppressive.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> So you're saying you were a stripper and a model?




And a dab hand with an ...ummm... instrument   boom*boom


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Perhaps she was married off to an old rich lonely merchant guy and she looked ater him, and pampered him and entertained him and he wrote her into his will after 10 years of being together and then he died and then she was hounded out of town by his evil, vile cousins (ala Anna Nicole without the happy ending)



 As Bront suggested, she may have been sold to a Rowaini, and then perhaps she was never accepted by the Rowaini women, particularly his real wife (Rowaini are monogamous), so she was forced to flee and travel the Spheres.  Troubadours combine a kernel of traditional Rowaini music and culture with extensive peregrination, so that would work.

When Bront said that the Rowaini are less oppressive than the Narlse, he is basically correct, though for Rowaini women.  The Rowaini are a sexist lot, but really the only women who have it that badly are the elite (and he gets most of his info from an aristocratic female Rowaini NPC ), though they are still educated and pampered, they are married off in an agreement between their father and their prospective husband without their consensus in order to cement alliances.  They don't usually own slaves, but maybe this Rowaini won her in while gambling with her old master and decided to make her his servant (with benefits).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2006)

Were I to request one, I'd like to see the Spellhunter or Wild mage or the Sohei or Wu Jen. Oh did I say only one?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access. 

Apologies (and again to those that received this message in other threads - Bront )

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access.
> 
> ...



 Actually, I think Bront, Erekose, and I have all seen it three times--once for LG, once for SS, and here


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access.
> 
> ...



I did this, I understand.

And you better have Anna Nichole your Narlsewoman written up by the time you get back!


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, I think Bront, Erekose, and I have all seen it three times--once for LG, once for SS, and here



And I've seen it twice.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

BTW, RA, did one of your Kiss of Darkness games not survive the crash?  I saw the Shadows RG with no replies earlier.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, RA, did one of your Kiss of Darkness games not survive the crash?  I saw the Shadows RG with no replies earlier.



 I think Shadow's Caress may have died   It's too bad--they probably would have gotten somewhere with the Bardic Knowledge.  Of course, nobody has it as easy as Night's Embrace, which has a decent tracker who can just follow the tracks


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think Shadow's Caress may have died   It's too bad--they probably would have gotten somewhere with the Bardic Knowledge.  Of course, nobody has it as easy as Night's Embrace, which has a decent tracker who can just follow the tracks



So, in other words, you're saying that not only was a Bard useful, but our group is screwed because we're missing anyone useful?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, in other words, you're saying that not only was a Bard useful, but our group is screwed because we're missing anyone useful?



 Oh, I knew a Bard would be useful in this adventure.  I planned it that way on purpose.  My original group actually dealt with a Bard to get some of the info they needed until he annoyed them so much that they left.  You might get to meet him  

But you aren't screwed because your group has developed a strategy of randomly narrowing your search that may eventually pay off--the other groups (until NE decided to have the Ranger who tracks start, y'know, tracking) didn't do this for a while and instead started asking questions.  They began with the wrong questions, but they started asking good questions in NE and almost were about to in SC before it seems to have dissipated   Part of it may have something to do with the strong focal tie to Leina, played by Eluvan, who vanished.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah, Eluvan posted a "I'm leaving, good bye" post before the crash, hurt 2 games I was in, one he started 2 weeks before.


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, I'm certain that Verra will be a good bit more useful after the first level, in which her powers were a bit limited.  Of course everyone would do better with a bit more experience  I guess.   

Keia


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah is sad, that was my group. No more drunken violent dwarf with an insane amount of hit points at first level.  The loss of Leina was pretty big to my character as our joint background had really been a majority of his motivation.  That said, I was still around as was our little awakened homunculus I think.  A drunken dwarf and a homunculus...


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2006)

That's got to be the beginning of a joke somewhere . . . 

Keia


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yeah is sad, that was my group. No more drunken violent dwarf with an insane amount of hit points at first level.  The loss of Leina was pretty big to my character as our joint background had really been a majority of his motivation.  That said, I was still around as was our little awakened homunculus I think.  A drunken dwarf and a homunculus...



If it's only two of them, we could always pick them up in our game, we only have 4.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'm always happy to hunt for information when making a character, so what's available is fine for me, though a little bit on each race like you've just done would probably be helpful for the setting document.



 Which races are we missing?


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which races are we missing?



Let's see, we don't really have anything like that for the following races: Altanian, Byblan, Larakese, Melodian / Harmonian, Nibelan, Pleb, and Vildri. Most of the rest have something, and the Mojiin, Narlesmen, and Nymphs are pretty complete.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Let's see, we don't really have anything like that for the following races: Altanian, Byblan, Larakese, Melodian / Harmonian, Nibelan, Pleb, and Vildri. Most of the rest have something, and the Mojiin, Narlesmen, and Nymphs are pretty complete.



 Well, the Plebs have a fairly big chunk of random IC conversation between Lyveria and Zykovian about them, but mainly, they're Constructs created by the Praetor War Mages to serve the Praetorian Empire.  There should also be at least IC fluff for Altanians and Larakese.  There should be something I posted for Erekose on Byblans that is at least as long as my mention on Sacras (since Sacras aren't on the list), but it may have vanished in the Crash.

Which ones do people want to see?  Some of these races don't seem to be selected (Nibelan and Vildri, I'm looking at you!)


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

There was some Pleb info in the DT thread, because I almost made a bounty hunter.

Also, it helps to know more of the RP hook to select the races.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, there's actually a ton of info about some of these races hidden in IC threads (preludes seem to have quite a bit comparatively), but the poor Nibelan and Vildri have very very little.  I do feel sorry for them.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

Vildri are the plant people, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Vildri are the plant people, right?



 Yup, that's them


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which ones do people want to see?  Some of these races don't seem to be selected (Nibelan and Vildri, I'm looking at you!)



Well as I said before, I'm not particular and I'm happy to ask when I go to make a character. Perhaps some more basic information would be useful for the setting document.

_Society Lines Required..._
(like the ones you did for most races to start with)
Nibelan, Sacra, Valsian, Vildri.

_Classes Descriptions Required..._
(like the ones you did earlier when people asked about them, before you did full writeups)
Chuliit (Lacerta, Feldori): Wild Mage
Kanath (Dolathi, Immigrants from other Worlds): Alley Stalker, Bounty Hunter, Urban Naturalist
Sancirce (Sacra, Vildr)i: Heretic, Psalmist, Zealot.
Scandaj (Narlseman, Nibelan, Tralg): Skald, Wrathbringer.
Tymadeau (Rowaini, Byblan): Knight.
Vanarca (Altanian): Spellguardian, Spellhunter, Spellsword, Spellsworn.
Xarata (Larakese): Ascetic, Sohei, Wu Jen.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 26, 2006)

There are plant people? I didn't catch that.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> There are plant people? I didn't catch that.



Yeah, they're right at the end of the race section, just stats and a type listing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> There are plant people? I didn't catch that.



 Yup, poor Vildri.  They got so short-shrifted that you didn't see them


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well as I said before, I'm not particular and I'm happy to ask when I go to make a character. Perhaps some more basic information would be useful for the setting document.
> 
> _Society Lines Required..._
> (like the ones you did for most races to start with)
> ...



 Valsians have a ton of material spread out a bit among threads, particularly a bunch in Vasha's Discovery, and some in the Mojiin background too.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's actually a ton of info about some of these races hidden in IC threads (preludes seem to have quite a bit comparatively), but the poor Nibelan and Vildri have very very little.  I do feel sorry for them.



Well I request people send me stuff I don't see (haven't added), where the documents are posted, but it rarely happens.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I request people send me stuff I don't see (haven't added), where the documents are posted, but it rarely happens.



 I don't think they ever consolidate it into a log, though.  That's the problem


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Valsians have a ton of material spread out a bit among threads, particularly a bunch in Vasha's Discovery, and some in the Mojiin background too.



Yes, there's lots around, and I've probably got some of it in the document, but I'm aksing for one line to post in the document like what follows (which is for the Byblans)...just so people can get an idea at a glance.

Society: Solitary, don't care much for government so tend to live with what the Rowaini decide.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, poor Vildri.  They got so short-shrifted that you didn't see them



Probably because there's a great big Valsian entry right before them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, there's lots around, and I've probably got some of it in the document, but I'm aksing for one line to post in the document like what follows (which is for the Byblans)...just so people can get an idea at a glance.
> 
> Society: Solitary, don't care much for government so tend to live with what the Rowaini decide.



 Ahhhh, okay.

Nibelan--

Society: Clannish, Insular, and Xenophobic.  They interface with the outside world mainly to trade women for exceptional goods.

Sacra--

Society: Theocracy, ruled by the church.  Females are considered to stand higher in Circe's favour, as She is female, so males are second-class citisens.

Valsian--

Society:  City-states ruled by the Dragonlord aristocracy.  The Dragonlord in charge of the city-state is often called a Dragonking, and the Dragonemperor, the most powerful Dragonking, ostensibly rules them all, but in practise exerts little authority over the other Dragonkings in normal circumstances.

Vildri--

Society: The Vildri are pariahs, disliked by the Sacra as being filthy evil creatures by nature who can only barely have their souls saved by Circe's infinite Grace.  They live on the outskirts of Putal society.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks...it's being integrated into the document now. 

One each for the Narlesman and Praetor would be good too, now I think of it (edit: just for completeness).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Thanks...it's being integrated into the document now.
> 
> One each for the Narlesman and Praetor would be good too, now I think of it (edit: just for completeness).



 Narlsemen--

Society: Strongholds and coastal villages held by clans, sometimes rarely conglomerated together into small kingdoms temporarily by charismatic leaders only to break apart again.

Praetor--

Society: Sphere-spanning Empire ruled by the golden-haired Archons at the top, with the High Praetors just below.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 27, 2006)

ooh ooh the short one liner class descriptions too please


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooh ooh the short one liner class descriptions too please



Yeah, I already asked for them, just waiting on Rystil to get them done. 

Edit: Then I'll repost the setting document.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think they ever consolidate it into a log, though.  That's the problem



Guess that just means I'll have to read everything, or you'll have to email the informative bits to me after you post them then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I do better working incrementally, so I'll do all of Chuliit and all of Tymadeau.

Wild Mage: Wild Mages believe that magic is an art, not a science, and an art that requires passion and an intense physical and emotional connection rather than any sort of discipline.  They delight at trying new spells, even spells that are not quite fully formed or tested in their minds, just to see what happens.  They are considered exuberant and fun to be around by some, but dangerous and unstable by more.

Knight: Knights are noble champions and accomplished warriors who live and die by their code of honour.  They fight to protect those who cannot protect themselves (such as women), rescue kidnapped damsels, and otherwise engage in acts of gallant but often semi-sexist chivalry.  Well, the male knights anyway.  Almost all knightly orders don't allow females though, anyway.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I do better working incrementally, so I'll do all of Chuliit and all of Tymadeau.



Take your time, there's no rush.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Heretic: Blasphemers against Circe, their belief is so strong, that they receive Divine power, though the source is the subject of rumours and theories.  Their divine spells combined with their skills in stealth and disguise allow them to pass themselves off as faithful of Circe.

Psalmist: Devotees of Circe who spend their days singing hymns in Her praise.  Their songs hold the holy power of Circe's Divine Grace.

Zealot: Dogmatic fundamentalists, Zealots fill their existences with Circe and nothing else like addicts.  Fueled by their powerful overwhelming belief and devotion, they can overcome overwhelming odds in Her name.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Alley Stalker: Lurking in the shadows of a dark alley, the Alley Stalker could be a dangerous thug, a daring thief, or a mysterious vigilante who leaps across rooftops to protect innocents from common criminals.

Bounty Hunter: Whether out of desire to help bring evil to justice, pleasure at hunting down sentient beings, or the far-more-likely allure of the all-powerful coin, Bounty Hunters are those who hunt down their fellows for the right price.  Those who find a Bounty on their heads must beware the Bounty Hunter who follows her wherever she may flee.

Urban Naturalist: Considered unusual by most Druids and other nature-loving folk who dislike the teeming urban masses that they consider 'unnatural', the Urban Naturalists hold the belief that the city is a true expression of nature as much as an ant colony, or moreso, like the tiny microcosmic ecosystem that might exist in a large tree.  The Urban Naturalist can feel the lifeforce and natural spirit of the city that her fellows can't see.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Skald: Heroic Narlse Warrior-Poets who call out rousing warcries to rally warbands as they fight on the front lines themselves, remembering all the details of the great battle to create an epic tale that will be passed down for generations

Wrathbringer: Paragons of chaos and anger, the Wrathbringer's connection to battle is soul-deep and exists on a spiritual level.  Like their Berserker allies, Wrathbringers are terrors on the battlefield, and the thought of facing them can make even seasoned veterans uneasy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Spellguardian: Noble warriors and defenders as well as accomplished spellcasters, Spellguardians are often found as bodyguards of the Arcanists, though many also take up arms on their own to protect those with a love of magic who cannot defend themselves.

Spellhunter: Power corrupts, and arcane power sometimes corrupts absolutely.  Even the magic-loving Altanians know this, and in typical Altanian fashion, they have decided that there is no one better to hunt an arcane spellcaster than an arcane spellcaster trained to combine their spells with combat techniques and the skills to take down other spellcasters.

Spellsword: Trained in martial combat techniques as they develop their innate spellcasting abilities as well, Spellhunters are a versatile lot, acting as mercenaries, duelists, archers, and many other diverse roles depending on their whims.

Spellsworn: The Spellsworn believe that their innate spellcasting is a gift, and they meditate to achieve focus and calm as they explore control over their mind and body, and the connections between them and the magic that is their birthright.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Ascetic:  Ascetics are one with the spirits of nature, and they achieve this unity by fasting and meditating in a quiet solitary place of natural beauty and tranquility.  In times of need, the Ascetic emerges from her isolation to provide wisdom, guidance, and spiritual power.

Sohei:  Temple guardians and fervant warriors who fight in the name of their temple or monastery rather than a secular liege, Sohei strike a middleground between Samurai and Martial Artists, focusing not just on honour like the former, or perfection of the mind and body like the latter, but both at once as well as the soul.

Wu Jen:  To outsiders and Larakese alike, Wu Jen seem inscrutable, performing unusual acts for no apparent reason as they unlock the potential of arcane magic through strict discipline and study.  In truth, their souls are clad in strict taboos that simultaneously guide them on their path to power and protect them from the power they unlock as they explore the mystical texts left behind by both the ancient Spirit-Folk and the demons.  The Wu Jen must keep their mind, body, and soul strong to contain the power they unlock, and those who allow themselves to be corrupted by Taint cause dark rumours that lead even the noble Wu Jen to feared as much as they are respected.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

I win!


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I win!



Of course you win, as I can't add them until you do them.  

Edit: Don't get cocky though, or I might ask you to do the missing short descriptions for the completed classes too.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay, the setting document has been updated and uploaded.

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Yay!  Thanks to unleashed, we all win!   Kids, act now and send your setting info that is not in here to unleashed and you win a free prize.  It may be a new class write-up of your choice.  

Note: Only valid in the US or Canada, or maybe Victoria, Australia.  Not for those with a history of heart problems, pregnancy, or drug abuse.  Offer only valid for significant turn-ins--I'm not writing a class because you said you saw a Narlseman once and he was big.


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Note: Only valid in the US or Canada, or maybe Victoria, Australia.  Not for those with a history of heart problems, pregnancy, or drug abuse.  Offer only valid for significant turn-ins--I'm not writing a class because you said you saw a Narlseman once and he was big.  If you write descriptions lasting longer than 4 pages you should be examined by a doctor.  Do not taunt the content.  Content use is not covered by any warantee, implied or otherwise, and should be used at your own risk



Fixed.

Btw, why would a history of pregnancy be a problem?   

Anyway, is there anything in the document about Valsian Slavery practices?  Which basicly is part of the justice system, though there are fairly strict laws about the treatment of slaves (possibly resulting in becoming a slave yourself for mistreatment).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Fixed.
> 
> Btw, why would a history of pregnancy be a problem?
> 
> Anyway, is there anything in the document about Valsian Slavery practices?  Which basicly is part of the justice system, though there are fairly strict laws about the treatment of slaves (possibly resulting in becoming a slave yourself for mistreatment).



 Nope, the picking on the Valsians from out of Vasha's Discovery are slim at best.  Admittedly, much of what she learned there is specific to the city-state ruled by the Valthynes, and even more is just secret info about a few particular people


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

> Btw, why would a history of pregnancy be a problem?




Because the only people who have access to applicable information are male


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 1, 2006)

wish i still had something about the byblans around, I think most of it was in the crash.  From what i remember, they are little gray dudes


----------



## unleashed (Jul 1, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> wish i still had something about the byblans around, I think most of it was in the crash.  From what i remember, they are little gray dudes



Yeah, we've got that.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 8, 2006)

are we just waiting for me? or was I done?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> are we just waiting for me? or was I done?



 I think you were done, right?  But Dazza wasn't done yet?


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2006)

Here Dazza Dazza Dazza 

Dazz, if you can get a background and outline up, we can probably start, and you can work out the exact crunch later.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2006)

RA, 

Just a gentle reminder about thread length, you're about due for a new thread, but it can wait till all your players are lined up and ready to go.

V/R
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

*poke* Dazza?


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll go poke him in Nonlethal's game too I think.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

I know he was back from vacation.

Though admitedly, I might be a little tight on games, I love Vasha too much to abandon her.  I'll just have to wait for another game to die


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, I know, he's posted a few turns in the game I'm hunting him up in, over the last week.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

The game he's GMing has been slow as well, he hasn't called it dead yet, but it isn't looking good 

I sorta need to trim a few games, that would make 2 that have died in the past week or two then, so that makes it easier


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry guys, things getting on top of me at the moment and I'm finding I just haven't got the hours in the day. I've done some updating of the PC and will try and finish off the background post haste.

Oh yeah, I need to know about the starting gold and what she can purchase before I can finish her off.

Elmurien Del Teraloi


Cheers

Daz

P.S. Yeah I know things are going slow with the Candlelight Avengers - I'm trying to find a solution. I might just move the combat along and get into the meat of the adventure. Believe it or not I'm finding the whole soul transference supression of magic thing as painful as you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, things getting on top of me at the moment and I'm finding I just haven't got the hours in the day. I've done some updating of the PC and will try and finish off the background post haste.
> 
> Oh yeah, I need to know about the starting gold and what she can purchase before I can finish her off.
> 
> ...



 Okay, no biggy.  I just needed to know that she was having a Rowaini background--that means she purchases as a Rowaini.  We're level 4, right?  Can anyone tell me how much I gave to Diedrik in SoM--I can't find the post from Search, but it will be exactly as much as Ellie gets


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh, and @Candlelight Avengers, we can wait--make sure RL is alright first, then continue along here.  Just like with Isida


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and @Candlelight Avengers, we can wait--make sure RL is alright first, then continue along here.  Just like with Isida



Isida - my inspiration


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, no biggy.  I just needed to know that she was having a Rowaini background--that means she purchases as a Rowaini.  We're level 4, right?  Can anyone tell me how much I gave to Diedrik in SoM--I can't find the post from Search, but it will be exactly as much as Ellie gets



Yes, we're level 4 (8,000 xp). Okay found it, it was in the Twin Infinities thread right near the end (post #1142).

Q. What would a 4th lvl Rowaini get in the way of starting cash?

A. If you start as if you were levelling on your home planet, then 10,000 GP.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, we're level 4 (8,000 xp). Okay found it, it was in the Twin Infinities thread right near the end (post #1142).
> 
> Q. What would a 4th lvl Rowaini get in the way of starting cash?
> 
> A. If you start as if you were levelling on your home planet, then 10,000 GP.



 Did I not give the purchasing plan there too?  Damn, what an idiot I am


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Did I not give the purchasing plan there too?  Damn, what an idiot I am



Well the purchasing plan is in the setting document, as we clarified it when I redid Fedowin's items, but I'll post it here anyway. 

Magic items cost extra on Tymadeau, as they are hard to find because very few Rowaini can enchant items, so any magic will cost you 1.5x the market price, except potions which are normal price.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well the purchasing plan is in the setting document, as we clarified it when I redid Fedowin's items, but I'll post it here anyway.
> 
> Magic items cost extra on Tymadeau, as they are hard to find because very few Rowaini can enchant items, so any magic will cost you 1.5x the market price, except potions which are normal price.



 Wasn't there also a clause about making things with the craft skill for less?  Must have forgotten that one when I clarified, but I seem to remember it (damn you crash--I shall blame you for everything, even when it isn't your fault!)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

As far as I can recall, we were working with the general crafting rule...I don't think it was specific to the Rowaini. As for pricing, I'm pretty sure Fedowin payed half price for the masterwork cutlass he made himself (you may still have the character sheet with pricing on it I sent you, as I no longer do), though I don't recall any specifics on the limitations required for the discount (though he succeeds on a roll of 10 or higher to create masterwork items).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

That's what I thought too--I let them pay 50% (but not the usual 33% because that could get crazy) for self-crafted items, not including special material cost (although Rowaini Quicksteel is still supercheap on Tymadeau)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 22, 2006)

Didn't I have the same purchasing rules as someone would on Tymadeau or am I on glue (not that I actually remember the rules I had to follow).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Didn't I have the same purchasing rules as someone would on Tymadeau or am I on glue (not that I actually remember the rules I had to follow).



 Different ones, for being a Byblan.  They actually have magic at an easier price


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah, it's these restrictions I remember now as to why Whinoah doesn't have a magic weapon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's these restrictions I remember now as to why Whinoah doesn't have a magic weapon.



 Actually, that's a funny story--Conacians get magic weapons for fairly cheaply, but you had Conacia and Vaelyne mixed up, I think, and used the wrong one based on Vasha


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

I only used what you fed me 

But yeah, I think I did in that particular case.  They were being tossed around and it got confusing at one point.

I still think you should just compile all this stuff and post it so we can put togeather a book.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2006)

Probably.  I don't think anyone would care about the book though


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Probably.  I don't think anyone would care about the book though



We would. 

Umm, I just need to do the items and have you check things over, which I'll try and find time to do this weekend, otherwise I think you can start the game off???


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> We would.
> 
> Umm, I just need to do the items and have you check things over, which I'll try and find time to do this weekend, otherwise I think you can start the game off???



 Yup.  Should be able to start next week


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Cool



 Didja buy stuff for El?


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2006)

Justa  thought, as much as this has been delayed, why don't we set a definate start date of after Gen Con?  RA, I know you'll be there, as will I, so that gives us a definate time to start, and no interuptions for things like vacations and such right away.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Justa  thought, as much as this has been delayed, why don't we set a definate start date of after Gen Con?  RA, I know you'll be there, as will I, so that gives us a definate time to start, and no interuptions for things like vacations and such right away.



 I'm okay with starting after Gencon or before, so long as everyone is ready


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2006)

I think the break will hurt it, so I'd suggest after.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Didja buy stuff for El?



No, he says sheepishly

magic will cost you 1.5x the market price, except potions which are normal price - got it
8,000 gp (4th lvl) - got it

I'm likely to go:

- Cloak of Charisma +2 - 6,000gp
- Bracers of Armour +1 - 1,500gp

but might take an adamantine dagger (4,504gp) or +1 hand crossbow (3,600gp) or something else instead of the cloak.

Any bluff/diplomacy or intimidate checks to get a discount? 

And since she's been wandering the spheres for a couple of levels now, and probably wouldn't have come into most of the cash until such time, can she buy from other spheres she's visited? And what sphere are we starting in?

Cheers

Daz

P.S. I've also got to do spells known but wouldn't mind looking in my mates spell compendium first.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

Quick answers:

There is no adamantine

Nope, no discounts based on skill checks

You can buy stuff from other Spheres, but it costs at least x3 and often more, and some Spheres aren't available.

If you pick a Spell Compendium spell (or anything not from the PH), it needs to be approved by me first--even some things that I approve in normal games become overpowered in gestalt games, especially from Complete Adventurer.


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

[Mod hat']  We should wrap up this thread as well . . . perhaps starting a fresh thread with the game (or sooner  )  I understand it's almost ready . . . but we've been almost ready for a while  [/mod hat]

Keia


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2006)

New thread is fine by me, but if we're starting next week at the latest, it won't be long anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

Don't worry--we'll get a new one very soon.  If you want to close a thread that's over 1700 posts, though, go check out the World's Largest Dungeon thread in General.


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry--we'll get a new one very soon.  If you want to close a thread that's over 1700 posts, though, go check out the World's Largest Dungeon thread in General.




Fortunately, that is not my domain   All I can do is handle the requests and follow the instructions as they have been given to me.

Keia


----------



## unleashed (Aug 8, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> [Mod hat']  We should wrap up this thread as well . . . perhaps starting a fresh thread with the game (or sooner  )  I understand it's almost ready . . . but we've been almost ready for a while  [/mod hat]
> 
> Keia



BS poped by a while back and reminded Rystil of that (earlier this page). He said, "Just a gentle reminder about thread length, you're about due for a new thread, but it can wait till all your players are lined up and ready to go."


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> BS poped by a while back and reminded Rystil of that (earlier this page). He said, "Just a gentle reminder about thread length, you're about due for a new thread, but it can wait till all your players are lined up and ready to go."




Ya know . . . I must have missed that entirely . . .     

Actually I did see it . . . but it was almost a month ago and 30+ posts ago that it was given.  Since the talk was rounding up on starting and threads and such I thought it was worth a reminder as well.

I apologize if it bothered you, my friend.

Keia


----------



## unleashed (Aug 8, 2006)

No problem here, I was just pointing it out in case you hadn't seen it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 8, 2006)

All noted Rystil

And while I'm here I should let you know - I think I'm done  

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

Yay!  And with Gencon done, we're pretty much ready to go--I'd note in the history that Rowaini women, nobles especially (they're bred that way), are also renowned for great beauty, but with El's 22, which matched by only about 1% of Rowaini women, it would fit fairly reasonably.  

Let's tie in El and tie some of the characters together in one swoop--Keia, I hope you don't mind inserting her into the addendum to Ferris's history that we worked out:

So instead of just Ferris and Reynard, we have Ferris, Elmurien, and Reynard who were all on the trade outpost of Varylys near Eldiz when Ferris and Elmurien helped Reynard fend off a group of mysterious assailants.  The grateful Rowaini man took everyone out for drinks and dinner on him, and after an evening of engaging conversation (where he was particularly impressed by Elmurien's knowledge of Rowaini culture, belying her Narlse heritage) he even invited both of them to his wedding in the Lyradar Sphere to Lynestra Tyndarea, about whom he spoke with glowing words reminding Elmurien of the devotion of the Rowaini to their angels and striking Ferris as similar to (though not nearly approaching!) the Sancyric faith in the goddess.

Assuming no problems with this, I believe we are set to start, and so I'll make a new OOC thread soon if I get the okay from d20Dazza and Keia, as well as starting the IC thread.  Hurray--after much delay, Tiberius and Vasha return!


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 16, 2006)

All good with me

So what was the highlight of Gencon? - being a poor Aussie I couldn't make the trip.


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2006)

Woho!  Now Vasha can cause more trouble! 

New OOC thread time with the new IC thread (whenever that appears too).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> All good with me
> 
> So what was the highlight of Gencon? - being a poor Aussie I couldn't make the trip.



 ENWorld pick-up games were definitely the highlight.  They were friggin' amazing!  Piratecat's Antiheroes, for instance, immediately convinced me to buy Mutants and Masterminds. Here is a detailed summary of pretty much all of the stuff I did.

Oh, and by the way, there's news of a Gencon Aussie in the works, so you won't have to wait long 

New thread coming up next!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

New Thread


----------

